#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-31
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: you around?
<Ubulette> yes
<CheGuevara> you may wanna ask hobbsee about nss in new, explain to her that its needed, basically all you said
<CheGuevara> she's an archive admin and sensible person
<CheGuevara> no guarantess, but it might speed things up
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: but i share your opinion that the process is quiet complicated, one thing i've noticed, it's all about poking the right people, not saying "can someone review", but poking specific people, if you know what i mean
<Ubulette> well, i no longer care. it is not my upload in the 1st place (*). I just wanted to please users begging me to know if/when ff3 b2 will be in hardy. I've asked and you've read the answers, "paid devs are on holidays so you have to wait"
<CheGuevara> yeah i get you Ubulette
<CheGuevara> thing is packages piled up long before the holidays...
<Ubulette> (*) and i'm not really happy with what's inside (nss).. it's just that it's a blocker for xul then for ff3
<CheGuevara> i guess its done mostly for legal reasons
<Ubulette> what ?
<CheGuevara> ie, so some non free stuff doesn't go through
<CheGuevara> the checking of new queue by core devs
<Ubulette> i know that. i'm just sick of always waiting without eta
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: i totally know how you feel, i got 3 packages waiting in new myself
<CheGuevara> though i got them through revu in a day
<Ubulette> there's always a good reason, holidays, freeze, foss, whatever meeting, etc.
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: wouldn't you qualify for motu?
<CheGuevara> i am sure asac would vouch for you
<CheGuevara> though that still won't solve all issues with waiting
<Ubulette> i've pushed 3 or 4 packages to revu, i never got one sponsored, and I only got one commented
<CheGuevara> oh right
<Ubulette> i thought my contributions were useful but in fact, noone cares
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: have you tried getting advocates on revu days?
<Ubulette> the only things people care about are merges and syncs
<Ubulette> i'm not doing much of those, i do packaging or even dev
<CheGuevara> hmm
<CheGuevara> have you ever tried working with upsream
<CheGuevara> (debian)
<Ubulette> not for a long while. I've been using debian since 1996
<Ubulette> or 97
<CheGuevara> ah
<CheGuevara> just thinking that it may be easier that way, then just request those syncs :P
<Ubulette> then they should clarify that motu is for merges/syncs from debian.
<CheGuevara> heh, well its not really :P
<CheGuevara> also may be ask asac to bring this up on the dev team meeting, that the current process discoruges ppl from contributing
<Ubulette> i'm really thinking about dropping the ball completely
<CheGuevara> meh don't, your contributions do make difference, and don't forget you have your PPA
<CheGuevara> lots of users can use that
<Ubulette> I don't even need ppa, I have my own builders.
<CheGuevara> yeah but by your ppa end users can easily get your packages
<Ubulette> it's just that i'm tired of begging for everything here
<CheGuevara> yeah the whole process is a bit weird
<CheGuevara> beg hard -> people get tired of your begging -> you become motu
<Ubulette> it's not in my nature to beg
<Ubulette> they don't want my help or my packages, fine. I'll do something else
<CheGuevara> ...
<asac> i asked hobsee already ... she didn't want to be responsible for newing a main lib
<asac> CheGuevara: ^^
<CheGuevara> figures...
<asac> in two days everything will be back to normal
<CheGuevara> asac: yeah but is normal normal?
<CheGuevara> as in how many people how often actually process the new queue
<asac> i think there is one dedicated person per day
<asac> which will spend an hour or so on that day
<CheGuevara> hmmm
<CheGuevara> if thats actually true then i take it back :P
<CheGuevara> but the size of the queue was huge before holidays as well
<asac> only time when there accumulates a backlog is during freeze
<asac> and given that we release every 6 month those freezes are frequent :)
<asac> revu is a different beast. There is no real structure or dedication ... just voluntarily or on request (e.g. irc pings)
<CheGuevara> heh true
<CheGuevara> yeah revu can be a pain
<CheGuevara> i got my packages revud same day by pinging right people, but people who just upload and leave have little chance lol
<asac> yeah, but thats how it works ... i haven't seen any document stating that revu will be processed automatically
<asac> using bugs to track that might help ... but then bug processing is probably not as instantanous as irc prodding ;)
<CheGuevara> yeah
<CheGuevara> thats why i am glad i got involved wiht kubuntu, we got at least 3 motus
<CheGuevara> and they are always ready to review kde related stuff
<CheGuevara> :P
<Ubulette> persia told me several times that it is process chronologically at least on revu days (every monday)
<Ubulette> +ed
<CheGuevara> yeah thats what i was told as well
<asac> yes, but every monday is not good enough
<CheGuevara> yep
<Ubulette> plus the usual cherry picks on demand (by beggers)
<asac> begging != prodding
<CheGuevara> :P
<CheGuevara> thing is most crap packages come auto from debian
<CheGuevara> and not ubuntu only packages
<asac> yes ... ubuntu processes could be improved for self-maintained packages
<Ubulette> but self-maintained packages are ignored unless you're a motu or a core dev
<CheGuevara> to be fair new packages process will take as long as if you are motu or a normal user
<CheGuevara> since the new queue process is the same for everyone
<Ubulette> new is only a small step in the whole chain
<Ubulette> well, i won't argue anymore, i've had enough of this for today
<CheGuevara> Ubulette: just chill :P
<Ubulette> i'm doing a full screen google map webapp, that's funnier than sterile complains about ubuntu being not friendly to its contributors
<CheGuevara> :P
<armin76> asac: ping
<asac_> armin76: ?
<armin76> asac_: the latest patch i posted works fine on sparc, and doesn't give unaligned access warnings on ia64
<asac> have bug id?
<armin76> again? :P
<asac> well i don't remember the number :)
<armin76> mozilla bug 161826
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 161826 in Layout: Fonts and Text "nsTextFrame::MeasureText()'s fast text measuring codepath crashes on RISC machines" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161826
<asac> moz folks hate to review patches that are not produced using -p :)
<asac> so you added the last hunk?
<armin76> -p?
<asac> cvs diff -pu8
<asac> is the format they want
<armin76> ah, right
<armin76> i know
<asac> so you see the method signature in diff
<armin76> it's your fault, though
<asac> easier to read
<asac> my?
<armin76> yah, when you asked me to put the patch my head hurt :P
<armin76> j/k
<asac> haha ... hope you are doing better now
<asac> soon we have new year ... time to party ;)
<armin76> i'll redo the patch later, plus i didn't do it against cvs :P
<asac> ok i am out ... cu next year!
<armin76> asac: done
<Ubulette> damn, i wish mozilla bug 75375 was implemented
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 75375 in Style System (CSS) "support for :nth-*() pseudo-classes" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75375
<Ubulette> leaving too. cu
<bluekuja> have a great year everyone :)
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> asac, Ubulette, armin76: ^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-01
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<Ubulette> hi
<shirish> hi, Happy New Year
<shirish> Been outta touch as have been exploring the country for some time :)
<Ubulette> thank, happy new year too
<Ubulette> s
<Ubulette> good
<shirish> Ubulette: I have not been able to use firefox-trunk as it says
<shirish> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9a8pre and 1.9a8pre.
<shirish> Any idea what is to be done?
<Ubulette> ? using my +bbot repo ?
<shirish> yup
<Ubulette> you're months late if you're still pre a8
<shirish> the sofaraway.org
<Ubulette> you should have b3pre
<shirish> so what should I do for I did the normal update/upgrade & still its showing that.
<shirish> ?
<Ubulette> plz pastebin : apt-cache madison firefox-3.0 xulrunner-1.9 libnss3-0d libnspr4-0d
<shirish> http://pastebin.com/m33e7c7f4
<shirish> could u get anything out of that?
<Ubulette> seems correct, i don't get why you're still running a8pre then
<Ubulette> try: apt-get install firefox-3.0 xulrunner-1.9 libnss3-0d libnspr4-0d
<shirish> oops that was for firefox-trunk, when I do the same for firefox-3.0 it shows up as shirish@Mugglewille:~$ firefox-3.0
<shirish> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b2pre and 1.9b2pre.
<shirish> but still something is amiss
<Ubulette> firefox-trunk is gone, why do you still have that ?
<shirish> I have no idea, I'm running Hardy on my end.
<shirish> should I remove it, sudo aptitude purge firefox-trunk ?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> please show me: dpkg -l | grep -E '(firefox|xulrunner-1.9|libnss3|libnspr4)'
<shirish> http://pastebin.com/d5c85e6a6
<Ubulette> wowww
<shirish> well
<Ubulette> hold on
<Ubulette> xul, nss and nspr are correct. ff3 is not
<shirish> sure
<shirish> right
<Ubulette> try: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0=3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1 firefox-3.0-dbgsym=3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1 firefox-3.0-dev=3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1 firefox-3.0-dom-inspector=3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1 firefox-3.0-gnome-support=3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1 firefox-trunk=3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1 firefox-trunk-dbgsym=3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1 firefox-trunk-dev=3.0~b3~cvs20071231
<Ubulette> t0715+bbot-1 firefox-trunk-dom-inspector=3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1 firefox-trunk-gnome-support=3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1
<shirish> E: Version '3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1' for 'firefox-trunk-dbgsym' was not found
<Ubulette> right, 1st: dpkg --purge firefox-trunk-dbgsym
<shirish> doing that, instead of dpkg, doing sudo aptitude purge firefox-trunk-dbgsym, is it ok?
<Ubulette> hm, probably yes. i don't use aptitude
<shirish> ok cool
<shirish> you find dpkg to be better than aptitude at somethings?
<Ubulette> no, i've just been using dpkg for 10+ years
<shirish> ok btw it still says E: Version '3.0~b3~cvs20071231t0715+bbot-1' for 'firefox-trunk-dbgsym' was not found
<Ubulette> yes, remove it from the cmd line, there's no such thing
<Ubulette> sorry, it was obvious to me.
<shirish> this is the output from when removing all the dbgsym files from the cmd line http://pastebin.com/d7d8bd569
<shirish> it downgrades some stuff
<Ubulette> good
<Ubulette> do it
<shirish> ok doing it
<shirish> btw I have sent u the stuff we are doing by mail. Please delete/ignore it, this is for my rememberance only what is to be done if things don't work out sometimes.
<shirish> ok I got it, but in the about Mozilla Firefox it shows as 20071230
<Ubulette> yep, timezone
<Ubulette> you can now remove/purge all firefox-trunk*
<Ubulette> and redo the dpkg -l cmd to compare
<Ubulette> shirish, you can purge firefox-granparadiso too
<shirish> http://pastebin.com/d3465f778
<shirish> ok will do that do that.
<Ubulette> looks far better now
<shirish> Ubulette another thing, any idea why firefox hasn't been bumped up to 2.0.0.11 ?
<armin76> asac: fun
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 404634
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404634 in Embedding: GRE Core "http urls don't render in TestGtkEmbed" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404634
<Ubulette> asac, what's with this bug ? your last patch doesn't even apply
<Ubulette> damn, it's a cvs patch and you pushed it to xul.head, quilt doesn't like that (wrong level)
<asac> fixed
<Ubulette> thanks
<Ubulette> does it work for miro now ?
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac_> Ubulette: haven't tried miro ... if i haven't forgotten a hunk it should work for python though
<asac_> but everything needs a respin ... the microb backout broke binary compat
<asac_> (naturally)
<asac_> oh ... i think we need another patch i didn't put into bzr yet
<asac_> will finish it next
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-02
<Ubulette> asac, still here ?
<CheGuevara> here's comes another beuroctatic step
<CheGuevara> MIR :P
<Ubulette> lol, yes
<CheGuevara> but at least u now i see waht i meant about poking specific people :P
<Ubulette> it didn't work for my 3 other attempts. only persia gave reviews
<Ubulette> asac, thoughts ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/3184/
<Ubulette> asac, mozilla-devscripts is NEW src
<asac> hjmf: hey! happy new year ;)
<hjmf> hi!!!!!
<hjmf> happy new year too!!
<hjmf> I want to do some work for the team this year >(
<hjmf> >(
<hjmf> :) i mean
<asac> what a present :)
<hjmf> the keyboard :)
 * asac bows down in front of the keyboard that made this happen :)
<hjmf> probably I'll be offline most of the time but I'll try to do at least triagging
<bluekuja> asac, heya alex!
<asac> hi!
<bluekuja> asac, have a great new year, mate! :)
<asac> dito!
<bluekuja> asac, is your key back again?
<bluekuja> :)
<hjmf> OK I have to go
<asac> yeah!
<hjmf> cu
<asac> hjmf: cu!
<asac> hjmf: would be cool to chat later
<bluekuja> asac, lol great! christmas present from elmo?
<asac> (or the other day)
<hjmf> I'll try
<asac> bluekuja: nope ... Ganneff fixed it
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> first on 05-12 ... but he missed my case :(
<asac> then on 27th or something
<bluekuja> asac, you're a DD again then
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> yeah ... fully potent
<bluekuja> hehe
<bluekuja> how was your holidays?
<bluekuja> everything went fine? gf? family?
<asac> yes
<asac> i had the flue over christmas ;) ... but that is fixed ;)
<bluekuja> great! power-asac back again!
<bluekuja> :)
<CheGuevara> heh
<bluekuja> heya CheGuevara
<bluekuja> new here?
<bluekuja> (or I missed some news?)
<CheGuevara> yeah sort of
<bluekuja> CheGuevara, new contributor?
<CheGuevara> i help out with kubuntu mostly, so i bug people when firefox on kde behaves funy :P
<bluekuja> oh great! :)
<bluekuja> CheGuevara, your LP page is available?
<CheGuevara> yep
<CheGuevara> https://edge.launchpad.net/~che-guevara-3
<bluekuja> happy to have you around
<CheGuevara> thanks, hope to be useful :)
<asac> CheGuevara: do icons in latest ffox 3 display for you in kubuntu?
<CheGuevara> yep asac Ubulette fixed that in the final beta 2 package
<CheGuevara> thought they really don't fit in with kde lol
<CheGuevara> *though
<asac> i think that was my fix ... :) ... anyway, does it work with libgnomeui uninstalled as well?
<asac> e.g. do you still have main toolbar icons?
<CheGuevara> lets see...
<asac> the mime-type icons should disappear
<CheGuevara> don't have libgnomeui installed
<asac> have a screenshot?
<CheGuevara> yep sec
<asac> libgnomeui-0 and libgnomeui-common that is
<CheGuevara> don't have any *gnomeui* installed
<CheGuevara> uploading screeny now
<asac> k
<CheGuevara> asac: http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1sv1.png
<asac> great
<CheGuevara> asac: ugly, i still demand a qt port of FF :P
<Ubulette_> hi
<Ubulette> (btw, i never said i fixed that myself, scroll back a bit, you'll see i said asac moved a lib from one deb to another)
<CheGuevara> yeah sorry
<CheGuevara> dont' really matter who fixed it though, as long as its fixed :)
<asac> :)
<asac> jimmy_: are you back from holiday?
<armin76> do the spellcheck work on your builds?
<asac> afaik yes
<asac> on wiki.ubuntu.com it works
<armin76> ff3?
<asac> yes
<armin76> ack, thanks
<asac> you need the proper hunspell/myspell dicts installed
<asac> armin76: we have dh_link usr/share/myspell/dicts $(DEBIAN_FF3_DIR)/dictionaries
<armin76> oh
<Ubulette> also make sure this is active in prefs : Advanced / General / Browsing / Check my spelling as i type
<Ubulette> you can also right click case by case in any form for "Spell check this field"
<armin76> yeah, thing is it doesn't detect any dictionary
<armin76> i guess what i need is what asac said
<Ubulette> well, if it worked with ff2, it should work for ff3 too
<armin76> well, the thing is that with ff2 it installs the en_US.dic
<armin76> which ff3 doesn't :)
<asac> armin76: be happy ... otherwise this might have gone unnoticed :)
<Ubulette> oh, I thought it was with our packages
<Ubulette> nm
<armin76> you guys have typeahead broken?
<asac> where?
<asac> in ephy?
<armin76> ff
<asac> works everywhere here
<asac> you need the typeaheadfind component
<armin76> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.dev/annotate/fta%40sofaraway.org-20071222234603-2qo8ewlsfi6le34r?file_id=rules-20070824221309-yzqha5j28t7xjej0-8
<armin76> there you say it's broken :P
<armin76> i have it working, that's why i ask
<asac> no its working
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<Ubulette> asac, eh? you pushed b3pre to hardy ??? wtf ?
<armin76> yay!
<shirish> Ubulette: hi
<Ubulette> shirish, hi
<shirish> Ubulette: let u guys do your stuff, I can wait a while
<Ubulette> armin76, i don't get it. he complained so much that only upstream releases should be pushed that I forked the branches (hence all my .head). now, I find all those .head branches diverged and a cvs release push. i'm lost.
<Ubulette> +ed
<shirish> my heart goes out for u Ubulette
<Ubulette> shirish, nm, seems a recurrent issue between asac and me. maybe we need to communicate a little bit more, like say what we plan do to before we do it so we don't clash and burst into flames afterwards.
<Ubulette> shirish, so, what's bringing you here today ? :)
<shirish> 2 things, number 1, any idea when firefox 2.0.0.11 be released for hardy, any idea?
<Ubulette> it will not. asac's choice. he integrated the .11 fixes into .10
<shirish> aha, ok :)
<Ubulette> .11 was just a fix for a small regression introduced at the last minute into .10. As .10 was not yet in hardy, he fetched the fix from cvs and rolled it into .10
<shirish> ok cool
<Ubulette> i don't like that practice, it's confusing for all users (almost noone ever read the changelogs)
<shirish> any idea about which of the two gnash or swfdec is more better for viewing flash-based sites & which one development is still going on?
<Ubulette> no idea.
<shirish> btw I saw the changelog before, it said  * include follow up patch to fix 2.0.0.10 regression (bz391028):
<shirish>     - add debian/patches/bz391028_att284556.patch
<shirish> that doesn't tell anyone anything unless they also look at the 2.0.0.11 changelog & then come to know that only 1 change has been done
<shirish> Ubulette: anyways, do you know how one change from gnash to swf-player, is there some way you know?
<shirish> I just wanna try out both if possible & then make the choice of one sitting in.
<Ubulette> in ff3, you can enable or disable plugins in Addons
 * shirish out
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 408755
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408755 in Build Config "Update MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH to NSPR_4_6_8_RTM for Leopard build compatibility" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408755
<armin76> asac: Ubulette: you guys know you aren't using system's hunspell, right?
<cwong1> asac:  ping
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-03
<asac> [reed]: there?
<asac> [reed]: what do i need to request in order to get things in atm? blocking1.9? or just approval1.9 on the patch?
<asac> (or both) ?
<[reed]> asac: is it a blocker?
<asac> depends for whom :)
<[reed]> is the patch reviewed yet?
<asac> mozilla bug 408062 ... build system improvement, but important for distros
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408062 in Build Config "Provide short-hand includetype=unstable .pc files for libxul and libxul-embedding" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408062
<[reed]> you can't request approval until you have review
<[reed]> once you have review, then you should request approval
<asac> well its good, i just have to update according to comment
<[reed]> well, he gave you r-
<[reed]> means you need to get r?bsmedberg again
<asac> now i wonder if i need to rerequest review
<[reed]> yes, you do
<[reed]> since he gave you r-
<asac> sure ... but didn't you say that one doesn't need to rerequest if its just a tiny modification that is addressed?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408062#c3
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408062 in Build Config "Provide short-hand includetype=unstable .pc files for libxul and libxul-embedding" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<[reed]> correct, but that's only when the reviewer gives you r(eview)+
<[reed]> he gave you r-, so he wants you to re-request review
<asac> ok thanks.
<[reed]> once he gives you r+, then request approval1.9 and give a short comment on what the patch does and risk/reward
<asac> so blocking1.9 would mean that i want to nominate a blocker ... which only makes sense if there isn't a patch? so if there is a patch one needs approval?
<[reed]> no, you can nominate something for blocking at any poinmt
<[reed]> point
<[reed]> but you better make a good case as to why it should block 1.9 release
<asac> yes thats clear
<[reed]> basically, the requirements for landing a patch are either that the bug be blocking1.9+/blocking-firefox3+ or that the patch have approval1.9+
<[reed]> (and all appropriate reviews, of course)
<[reed]> so, you only need one or the other, really
<[reed]> bah
<[reed]> I screwed up
<asac> again?
<[reed]> I changed the assignee on you
<[reed]> :)
 * [reed] fixed
<[reed]> I moved it to XULRunner
<asac> he? qua contact you mean?
<[reed]> well, the component
<[reed]> it was in Toolkit :: Build Config
<asac> which did i use before?
<[reed]> I moved it to Toolkit :: XULRunner
<[reed]> since it's XULRunner only thing
<asac> hmm its still build config here :/
<asac> well at least the drop down box shows it as selected
<[reed]> shift-reload?
<asac> haha
<asac> strange is that just reload updated the QA contact but not the combo box :)
<[reed]> well, it makes sense, in some strange way
<asac> i can imagine ;)
<[reed]> in case you've made changes but want to reload the page for updates
<[reed]> or something
<[reed]> dunno, ask bz!
<asac> right
<[reed]> :P
<asac> [reed]: now i have fixes for some other issues that overlap with the code o the patch above ... should i include the full diff when opening those bugs or an incremental one with Depends on: on that bug?
<[reed]> incremental with depends on
<asac> good ... i have them because i use a patch system, but how would you do that with CVS ?
<asac> most likely you won't :)
<[reed]> a lot of our devs use hg or git now for their personal repos
<[reed]> they import CVS
<[reed]> and diff against it
<asac> [reed]: mozilla bug 373918
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 373918 in Embedding: GTK Widget "gtk_moz_embed_get_nsIWebBrowser not in the glue" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373918
<asac> i wonder if that is the right patch as its clearly a follow up now for the microb backout
<asac> haven't found the right bug though for adding the missing symbols :(
<[reed]> dunno... I know nothing about gtkmozembed :)
<[reed]> file a bug if you don't see a dupe
<asac> its a mess
<asac> mozilla bug 408238
<asac> :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408238 in Embedding: GTK Widget "back out unreviewed microb changes." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408238
<[reed]> well, that's what happens when stuff doesn't get proper review
<asac> its completely unclear to me how things will proceed ;)
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> well, maybe you should comment in mozilla.dev.platforms.linux ?
<asac> thats true ... i wonder why it was checked-in ... e.g. did they just send him the cvs account without educating about checkin rules?
<[reed]> who landed most of the stuff?
<asac> no idea :) ... i think some nokia guy
<[reed]> timeless or some other people?
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> probably
<[reed]> timeless was supposed to be watching him
<[reed]> timeless failed
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> well if he just checks in there is nothing timeless could do :)
<[reed]> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?branch=HEAD&dir=mozilla%2Fembedding%2Fbrowser%2Fgtk&date=explicit&mindate=2006-07-01&maxdate=2007-04-01
<[reed]> looks like timeless landed most of the stuff from that branch he was using!
<[reed]> so, we can all just blame timeless :)
<asac> he should have known better :)
<[reed]> yes, he should have
<[reed]> he knows we have high expectations for mozilla code
<asac> mozilla bug 384304
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 384304 in Startup and Profile System "/usr/bin/firefox is not able to handle symlinks due to error in script" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384304
<[reed]> yes?
<asac> reed i think that hasn't landed on 1.9
<asac> but has approval
<asac> at least we stiill have that patch in build-tree
<[reed]> comment #7
<[reed]> landed
<asac> well ... the patch still applies :)
<[reed]> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvslog.cgi?file=/mozilla/browser/app/mozilla.in&rev=HEAD&mark=1.16
<asac> otherwise i would have got build failures i guess
<asac> strange
<asac> oh damn
<asac> its against mozilla/xulrunner/app/mozilla.in
<asac> now browser
<[reed]> haha
<asac> so how many mozilla.in files do exist?
 * [reed] looks
<asac> i have a tree with xulrunner,browser,mail i guess ... if there is more i need to do a new checkout
<[reed]> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/find?string=mozilla.in
<asac> ok calendar as well
<[reed]> file a new bug that deals with the others?
<[reed]> or reopen that bug
<[reed]> and attach a new patch
<[reed]> that fixes the others
<asac> i reopen the bug and attach a patch for the rest
<[reed]> k
 * asac checks out ,+calendar
<[reed]> I just have a checkout of all of HEAD
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> that I use for committing
<asac> mozilla bug 344818
<asac> all?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 344818 in Build Config "Linking - missing library deps" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344818
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> all :)
<[reed]> looks like vlad didn't understand
<[reed]> reopen the bug
<[reed]> say which patch is against 1.9
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> re-request review
<asac> i'll do
<asac> let me check if the patch is complete
<[reed]> reed@jarodplus:~/mozilla/HEAD/mozilla$ du -hs .
<[reed]> 719M    .
<[reed]> repo isn't too big
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> reopen the bug
<[reed]> and request review from vlad specifically
<[reed]> not the wind
<asac> yes done
<[reed]> k
<asac> mozilla bug 386610
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386610 in XPCOM "pyxpcom fails to build against python 2.5 (api changed)" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386610
<asac> do i need approval for that even though its in a n unsupported component?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> if it's not part of the normal Firefox build
<[reed]> you don't need approval
<asac> so how do i ask for landing ... keyword need-checkin ?
<[reed]> checkin-needed
<[reed]> keyword
<asac> thanks
<asac> good
<asac> bug 404634
<asac> mozilla bug 404634
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404634 in Embedding: GRE Core "http urls don't render in TestGtkEmbed" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404634
<asac> ok
<[reed]> that's blocking1.9+
<[reed]> so, once it gets review
<[reed]> you can just add the checkin-needed keyword
<[reed]> no approval needed
<[reed]> got it? :)
<asac> yeah ... i am learning :)
<asac> how the hell can i file a bug directly against xulrunner installer
<asac> i cannot find it in the new bug wizard :(
<[reed]> Toolkit :: XULRunner ?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi ?
<asac> where from there?
<[reed]> what do you see on that page
<asac> ah
<asac> :)
<asac> ENOTENOUGHCOFFEE
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> for 404634, you might want to request superreview from bz
<[reed]> just to speed stuff up
<[reed]> I don't know if bsmedberg is a valid docshell reviewer
 * [reed] looks
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> he is
<[reed]> he owns it
<[reed]> n/m!
<armin76> !
<[reed]> http://www.mozilla.org/owners.html#docshell
<[reed]> :)
<armin76> asac: did you read what i told you yesterday?
<asac>  [reed] so i need superreview?
<[reed]> not really... bsmedberg is a super-reviewer
<asac> armin76: system hunspell?
<armin76> yeah
<[reed]> I'll take his r+ as enough
<[reed]> :)
<asac> [reed]: so is it a bad idea to ask him directly for review or what?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> you did the right thing
<asac> i usually end up asking him and not his peers
<[reed]> well, you basically want to pick who-can-review-it-the-quickest
<[reed]> but-still-give-me-a-good-review
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> which is hard to say :) ... he has been more or less responsive for me
<[reed]> yeah, he's a good choice
<[reed]> he's pretty quick
<[reed]> but it's been the holidays
<[reed]> so, he probably hasn't looked at patches lately
<[reed]> you might could ping him in #developers on moznet tomorrow
<asac> yeah ... i am not that good on following up either ... so i have no point in blaming him for slowness anyways :)
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> true
<asac> all this porting of embedders sucks up a lot of time
<asac> we are the first that do all this ... fedora just did some basic porting ... so it ends up all here ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> well, go ubuntu
<[reed]> I'll land the python xpcom stuff later today
<[reed]> it's 5:08am now
<asac> thanks
<[reed]> I should sleep :)
<asac> oh ... you are on the other side ... right :)
<asac> good night!
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> yeah, I'm in the USA
<[reed]> but I'm a nightowl
<[reed]> stay up late
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> my days have shifted to the dark side as well
<asac> :)
<asac> armin76: yes, that might be true
<asac> armin76: well it is true ;)
<asac> did you run into issues with that?
<asac> armin76: ?
<armin76> errr...not sure
<armin76> i'm using external hunspell atm using a patch, but doesn't seem to pick up the dicts
<armin76> it doesn't work if i put the dicts in ${ffdir}/dictionaries
<armin76> using internal works fine, though
<asac> hmm
<asac> have that patch?
<armin76> http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/mozilla/browser/www-client/mozilla-firefox/files/100_system_myspell-v2.patch
<armin76> asac: ^
 * asac  looking
<asac> which hunspell version?
<asac> (do you ship in system)
<armin76> 1.1.9
<asac> trunk has: "Update Hunspell to version 1.1.12, patch by Ryan VanderMeulen, r+sr=mscott, a=dsicore "
<asac> so maybe its too old?
<asac> oh right
<asac> hmm
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&subdir=mozilla/extensions/spellcheck/hunspell/src&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&file=mozHunspell.cpp&rev1=1.3&rev2=1.4&root=/cvsroot
<asac> do you already have that patch in your trunk sources?
<asac> otherwise it would be loaded from /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/dictionaries ... but since it works for you with in-source hunspell i guess that its the version mismatch
<armin76> nope
<armin76> probably
<armin76> will try
<armin76> asac: this is stuppid
<armin76> stupid
<armin76> wtf ff3 builds with MOZ_XUL_APP=1 by default?
<armin76> unless i force it in a patch...
<armin76> nope
<asac> he?
<asac> armin76: why is that wrong in your opinion?
<armin76> dunno *g*
<armin76> asac: thing is, MOZ_XUL_APP is set 1 when using --with-libxul
<armin76> however it's already the default
<armin76> isn't MOZ_XUL_APP when ff is built against xul?
<asac> no ... it just means that its a XUL_APP
<asac> that applies even if its in-source
<asac> xul
<asac> do you run into issues because of that?
<asac> armin76: ?
<armin76> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/extensions/spellcheck/hunspell/src/Makefile.in
<armin76> look at line 66
<armin76> thing is, with the patch i told you(which is not mine), it'll only load the myspell dicts if MOZ_XUL_APP is not set
<asac> is the spellchecker an external component or is it in libxul?
<armin76> no idea :/
<asac> oh maybe DirProvider is buggy?
<armin76> if MOZ_XUL_APP is not set, it uses mozHunspell.cpp, but if it's set it uses mozHunspellDirProvider.cpp
<armin76> however in the patch, the modified thing to load dicts from /usr/share/myspell is on mozHunspell.cpp
<asac> armin76: it looks in a different directory
<asac> try to link the dictionaries directory in $XUL_DIR/extensions/
<asac> e.g. $XUL_DIR/extensions/dictionaries/
<asac> i still don't get whyt that behaviour would change if you use system hunspell
<armin76> nope, nothing
<asac> armin76: strace -f -eopen ... then grep for dictionaries :)
<asac> it should try some dirs
<armin76> it doesn't
<armin76> at least with 'dic' 'spell'
<asac> he?
<armin76> it doesn't try to open anything with 'spell' or 'dic' in the name
<asac> so there is no entry with dictionaries in the path?
<armin76> nope
<Some_Person> Is there a package that makes the Totem plugin work with Firefox 3 Beta 2?
<asac> nope ... i could provide it though. lets see.
<Some_Person> that would be awesome
<asac> Some_Person: ok in an hour or so you can get the new totem packageset from mt ppa
<Some_Person> thank you very much
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<asac> (hardy)
<Some_Person> oh, its for hardy?
<asac> you need gutsy?
<asac> Some_Person: ?
<Some_Person> yeah, i use gutsy
<asac> Some_Person: then please test the firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9 in the mt archive
<asac> the apt lines you can get by using the combo box
<Some_Person> that will work with totem? because right now im using the build from mozilla
<asac> i will try to upload the same package to gutsy ppa ... lets see
<Some_Person> worth a shot
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah?
<asac> good
<asac> please install it
<asac> and tell if it works ... its beta2
<asac> if it doesn't work it doesn't make sense to push up a totem try
<Some_Person> ok, i'll try it
<Some_Person> Are your packages supposed to be "not authenticated"?
<asac> yes ppas unfortunately are not authed yet
<Some_Person> thats ok, as long as it works, i dont care
<Some_Person> ok, i installed the PPA firefox 3 package
<Some_Person> but no plugins are installed
<Some_Person> ah, i see, your link to the plugins folder points to the wrong place
<asac> he?
<asac> what do you mean?
<Some_Person> the link to the plugins folder in your package points to '/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins'
<asac> welll linking to the old plugins folder is wrong because some might crash new ffox
<asac> that is a link to xulrunner-addons, right?
<Some_Person> it links to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<asac> but that is a link as well?
<asac> or just a dir?
<Some_Person> but shouldn't it link to the old one?
<asac> no
<Some_Person> as thats where ubuntu stores its plugins
<asac> read above
<asac> please tell me if /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins is a link on its own
<asac> so i can prepare the proper totem
<Some_Person> its a folder
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> the other plugins just need to be linked into that new dir (if you want them)
<Some_Person> yeah, and i just did that
<asac> totem unfortunately makes use of xul symbols and thus needs to be rebuilt
<Some_Person> so it uses symbols that are incompatible with ff3 so it crashes, correct?
<asac> yes
<asac> other plugins should work fine
<Some_Person> they do, i just checked, flash and java are working
<asac> will take a while ... my gutsy chroot is completely outdated ... takes ages to upgrade
<Some_Person> thats ok, thank you very much for doing this by the way
<Some_Person> i think you'll please a lot of people using FF3 in gutsy
<asac> let me know if you have issues with the ppa package
<asac> that package is a test before upgrading the one in gutsy
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> the ff3 package seems fine
<asac> Some_Person: uploaded a totem package ... one hour or so and you should be able to test
<Some_Person> ok
<asac> ok off
<asac> Some_Person: the package is built
<Some_Person> great
 * armin76 builds asac
<asac> armin76: no! ... i just wanted to bail out ;)
<asac> :-P
<asac> ok reall out for a while
<Some_Person> ok, im downloading it
<Some_Person> it works!
<Some_Person> thank you thank you very very much
<armin76> asac: got it
<armin76> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvslog.cgi?file=/mozilla/extensions/spellcheck/hunspell/src/mozHunspell.cpp&rev=HEAD&mark=1.4
<armin76> the latest change is what broke the patch
<asac> armin76: that code looks good to me
<armin76> yeah, but maybe with the patch for external myspell it changes something
<armin76> let me show you...
<asac> NS_XPCOM_CURRENT_PROCESS_DIR == "/usr/lib/firefox-3.0/" .... NS_GRE_DIR=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/oLRNOH45.html
<armin76> that's the current code + external patch
<asac> [reed]: any idea why mozilla bug 408791 has no switch to request blocking1.9?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408791 in Password Manager "nsLoginManagerPrompter.js does not work with TestGtkEmbed prompt." [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408791
<asac> [reed]: maybre its the wrong component? e.g. use Toolkit -> Security instead?
<Ubulette>  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.0b3pre/firefox-3.0: relocation error: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b3pre/libxul.so: symbol SEC_StringToOID, version NSS_3.12 not defined in file libnss3.so.1d with link time reference
<armin76> asac: thing is it never loads the dicts because the loaddicts function is inside the else
<armin76> before that change, it was outside
<armin76> so a small hack would be load the dicts inside the if
<asac> armin76: have you tried to link the dictionaries dir in the xul dir?
<asac> armin76: look at the code path ... if anything is successful it would load the dictionaries
<asac> armin76: maybe the install now has DICTIONARY_SEARCH_DIRECTORY ... and thus the GRE + APP dirs are not tried?
<asac> armin76: you should remove the whole else block ... e.g. the gre+app dir code should be always run .
<asac> armin76: and finally i understand your problem ... if you use system-xul the spellchecker will be built without the dirprovider ... if you use in-source xul it will be built with the dirprovider ... all this can't be right
<armin76> yeah, i dropped the else block
<asac> don't you use system-xul?
<asac> its strange anyway ... from what i understand Get(DICTIONARY_SEARCH_DIRECTORY ... should always fail
<asac> at least in mozHunspellDirProvider.cpp there is no match for that key
<asac> GetFile -> always NS_ERROR_FAILURE
<armin76> nope i don't, i have to look at it
<asac> GetFiles -> always NS_ERROR_FAILURE except for DICTIONARY_SEARCH_DIRECTORY_LIST
<armin76> this patch is derived from debian's myspell one for ff
<armin76> 2
<asac> armin76: ok so you should probably just remove the ifdef MOZ_XUL_APP blocks from the myspell patch you have
<[reed]> asac: that's because it's under Firefox
<[reed]> so, it's blocking-firefox3
<[reed]> instead
<asac> [reed]: ok, thats what i thought ... now i just wonder if it really belongs there ... its toolkit/.*/passwordmgr code
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> bugzilla is lame, so it's a huge pain to move components
<asac> ok
<[reed]> yay for asac requesting approval
<[reed]> go asac
<[reed]> go asac
<[reed]> :)
<armin76> go me
<asac> bug 172368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172368 in firefox "Downloaded the update from "Main Server" for Firefox. Now some sites (eg. vodacom4me.co.za) dont display as before. Cannot log in to this site now." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172368
<asac> [reed]: yay ... you can even checkin another now: mozilla bug 404634
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404634 in Embedding: GRE Core "http urls don't render in TestGtkEmbed" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404634
<[reed]> yep
<asac> painful as it was ;)
<[reed]> as long as you add checkin-needed keyword, I'll get to them soon
<asac> sure
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/iE0yx866.html
<armin76> that's the definitive patch
<armin76> wfm, feel free to fix :)
<asac> armin76: so thats broken?
<asac> armin76: the code in line 123-126 looks wrong
<asac> at least for us its /usr/share/myspell/dicts :)
<asac> armin76: thats broken ... i mean you try to open myspell directory ... and then you don't try anything else
<asac> because that dir exists
<asac> (well except DICTIONARY_SEARCH_DIRECTORY_LIST which is probably empty)
<asac> armin76: anyway ... imo that hunk is not needed anymore
<asac> you just install a proper link to the right directory: done!
<[reed]> asac: mozilla bug 409803, comment #9
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 409803 in Build Config "gcc zealously avoids inlining at -Os" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409803
<[reed]> please comment?
<armin76> asac: in gentoo they get installed in /usr/share/myspell
<armin76> feel free to modify, it works fine for me
<armin76> asac: http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/spell.png
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-04
<asac> yeah but a hack ... would have been interesting to find the real reason for this :)
<[reed]> asac: tree is still closed... I'll land tomorrow
<[reed]> night ;)
<armin76> asac: feel free to find the real reason, it took me all the afternoon :)
<armin76> [reed]: asac: Ubulette: you know what 'wallet' does? it's an extension
<Ubulette> old password management
<Ubulette> obsolete now
<armin76> heh
<armin76> then i know why i got that empty dialog :/
<armin76> thanks
<armin76> Ubulette: https://bugs.gentoo.org/ <- you have buttons in there to add an exception?
<Ubulette> no
<armin76> heh
<armin76> with standalone you do
<Ubulette> really ? the text says to go to advanced encryption settings
<Ubulette> it matches with the description of the bug that introduced that
<armin76> at least with beta2
<armin76> http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ssl.png
<armin76> that's if i don't use shared xulrunner
<Ubulette> if get "If you still wish to add an exception for this site, you can do so in your advanced encryption settings." instead of the 2 buttons
<armin76> i know
<armin76> that only happens if you use xulrunner
<armin76> weird, huh?
<armin76> just download a bin from mozilla.org, and you'll see the same behaviour
<Ubulette> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/browser/base/content/browser.js#2132
<armin76> yup, what?
<armin76> it gets it from http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/dom/locales/en-US/chrome/netErrorApp.dtd instead of http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/browser/locales/en-US/chrome/overrides/netError.dtd
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> we load the wrong file using libxul
<armin76> so it's an upstream issue?
<Ubulette> i think so.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-05
<[reed]> armin76: wallet hasn't been cvs rm'd yet?
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> everybody hates wallet
<[reed]> horrible code
<[reed]> armin76: ping!
<[reed]> armin76: mozilla bug 361415... you should have requested approval :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 361415 in XPCOM "PowerPC64 not supported." [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361415
<[reed]> ugh
<[reed]> this Nokia guy is getting on my nerves
<[reed]> if you're going to make a patch, make it against trunk
<[reed]> not some random repo
<[reed]> that is definitely not Mozilla
<armin76> [reed]: yeah, sorry :(
<armin76> thanks for adding it :)
<armin76> and no, wallet hasn't been removed :)
<nenolod> Ubulette, where's your ppa? i'll try that one
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
 * nenolod pulls the deb and installs it
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> don't try unless you grab all the deps (ie libnss/nspr)
<nenolod> Ubulette, yours is 2 days newer
<nenolod> Ubulette, could be that they fixed it already
<Ubulette> it's easy to revert though. just grep for +fta
<[reed]> nenolod!
<[reed]> ltns
<nenolod> hi [reed]
<nenolod> Ubulette, yeah. i just put the apt repo in.
<nenolod> [reed], how's gnu these days
<[reed]> good, though I'm mostly doing Mozilla stuff nowadays
<[reed]> trying to kick these Ubuntu guys into shape to drive their patches through correctly :)
<nenolod> Ubulette, ok, testing with your 1/03/08 snapshot (hardy is 1/01/08)
<nenolod> still does it
<nenolod> bummer.
<armin76> bad ubuntu guys
<Ubulette> the big difference between my version and the one in hardy is indeed not that. it's nss.
<nenolod> oh well
<nenolod> DarkMageZ, i had an adventure tonight after upgrading my ram
<nenolod> DarkMageZ, i just wound up replacing all dimms
<nenolod> DarkMageZ, http://nenoblog.net/?p=11
<nenolod> oh. whoops. this isn't #conspire.
<nenolod> sorry for the offtopic banter. :P
<armin76> fail
<DarkMageZ> nenolod, lol @ no spd chip.
<DarkMageZ> that should be illegal.
<nenolod> DarkMageZ, yeah. there's a bit of sarcasm in that post, because i was quite ticked off that i wasted 2 hours chasing down a bug in gtk+ about pointers which was because that valueram dimm was being overclocked 150%
<nenolod> :D
<DarkMageZ> oh, so that's what you and persia were chatting about?
<DarkMageZ> i missed most of that conversation.
<nenolod> no
<nenolod> we were talking about bug #180463
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180463 in gtk+2.0 "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in idle_populate_func()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180463
<DarkMageZ> ah
<nenolod> which was unrelated to my memory fun
<Ubulette> nenolod, as i said, it was b3pre too so it didn't matter. I was more doubting an extension, hence safe mode
<Ubulette> but maybe [reed] knows better
<[reed]> ?
<nenolod> Ubulette, i don't use any extensions or anything
<[reed]> what's the problem?
<nenolod> [reed], http://nenolod.net/pornlibisgreat.png
<Ubulette> oh
<[reed]> hmm, I saw something like that the other day
<Ubulette> when loading http://nenolod.net/canhasdesktop.png
<Ubulette> i can't reproduce here
<nenolod> [reed], why is it called pornlib anyway
<nenolod> or is it libporn?
<[reed]> libpr0n, you mean?
<nenolod> yeah. that.
<[reed]> dunno... stuart, the creator and maintainer, named it that
<[reed]> he was in his teens at the time
<[reed]> :)
<nenolod> at any rate
<nenolod> firefox3 causes me to have renewed faith in mozilla products
<[reed]> nenolod: for what reasons particularly?
<nenolod> don't screw it up
<nenolod> ;p
<nenolod> [reed], it doesn't sit there and memory leak 600mb of pixmap/normal memory after 1 hour of use
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> we have a large leak only on Linux right now, too... it's going to get looked at next week
<[reed]> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/287777
<nenolod> firefox2 left me with the feeling that "mozilla developers are clearly morons and if i really had time i would try to make gtk-webcore not suck"
<[reed]> if any of you all want to try to fix it, that would also be great ;)
<nenolod> and then webkit came out
<[reed]> hah
<[reed]> well, Firefox 3 is over two year's worth of work
<nenolod> so what was firefox2 then?
<nenolod> a cheap hack? :P
<[reed]> yes! :)
<armin76> +1
<[reed]> lol
<nenolod> "we took buggy POS firefox 1.5 and gave it new graphics. it's COOL GUYS."
<[reed]> nenolod: besides the stabbing of leaks, what else do you like about Firefox 3?
<nenolod> [reed], oh well. i can thank the mozilla corporation for giving me motivation to waste $400 on memory for my computer so that firefox2 is usable
<armin76> [reed]: that url is empty :P
<[reed]> armin76: bah, let me repost it
<nenolod> [reed], i figure it'll take a lot of web browsing to clog up 4GB of memory
<[reed]> armin76: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/291342
<nenolod> (and i am sorry if that seems harsh, but it's the truth!)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> Firefox 2 was really bad
<nenolod> [reed], that's a "huge leak"?
<armin76> bad
<[reed]> nenolod: well, at least one leak we're seeing
<DarkMageZ> the truth is better than giving people false hope in their own product
<nenolod> [reed], what about the 500mb per hour memory leak in firefox2?
<[reed]> we're not done fixing leaks :)
<[reed]> nenolod: hah, fixed by various things
<nenolod> [reed], please please let the world know in the firefox3 press release that you had the guy responsible for that leak shot
<[reed]> lol
<nenolod> "we don't want to talk about that guy. we sort of arranged an accident for him after that 500mb per hour leak."
<nenolod> "it's better for the world. he can't write crappy code anymore afterall."
<nenolod> seriously, my views on firefox2, xulrunner 1.8, and all of it, is mostly unprintable
<nenolod> i don't blame debian for rebranding firefox
<[reed]> lol
<nenolod> at least then they could go fix crappy code without being bothered
<nenolod> "you can't call this firefox2. it's actually /good/"
<[reed]> they didn't, though
<[reed]> they just made a large mess
 * Ubulette agree
<[reed]> I've read their "patch"
<nenolod> the idea was in the right spot!
<[reed]> it's a huge mess
<[reed]> anyway, Firefox2 is behind us
<[reed]> look to the future!
<[reed]> :)
<nenolod> i think mozcorp should apologise to the world for firefox2
<nenolod> you know, something along the lines of "We're sorry about that. We really should have done some QA or something. It won't happen again."
<[reed]> I can definitely tell you perf/leaks wasn't as huge of a thing in Fx2 time as it is now
<armin76> [reed]: do you like http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ssl.png vs http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/ssl1.png ? :)
<[reed]> it's huge now
<[reed]> (time and effort put into preventing perf regressions and stopping leaks)
<[reed]> armin76: the first
<[reed]> :)
<nenolod> i remember firefox 1.0
<nenolod> it was good
<nenolod> it didn't leak .. much.
<armin76> lol
<[reed]> nenolod: no, NS4 was good
<[reed]> :p
<nenolod> [reed], hell no
<nenolod> [reed], wait
<DarkMageZ> at the time it was only important to show internet explorer up. not be the highest quality product possible.
<nenolod> WAIT.
<nenolod> hoooold it.
<armin76> [reed]: i mean...do you like the second? :) because its what happens when you build ff against xulrunner
<[reed]> armin76: heh, file a bug
<[reed]> that should be fixed
<[reed]> like, asap
<[reed]> make sure you aren't causing it first
 * armin76 files a bug against Ubulette 
<[reed]> then file it against us :)
<armin76> i am not, same on ubuntu :P
<armin76> <armin76> it gets it from http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/dom/locales/en-US/chrome/netErrorApp.dtd instead of http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/browser/locales/en-US/chrome/overrides/netError.dtd
<armin76> that's from yesterday
<armin76> Ubulette: did you look into it?
<[reed]> you all should be pulling the browser netError
<[reed]> not the dom one
<Ubulette> armin76, no, i didn't.
<Ubulette> armin76, why do you want to file a bug against me ?
<Ubulette> what did i do ? ;)
<armin76> nothing
<armin76> that's why :P
<armin76> [reed]: so where i file it?
<[reed]> armin76: how are you building?
<[reed]> what patches are you using
<[reed]> and what's your .mozconfig look like?
<Ubulette> lol. on that flow of questions, i'm leaving for the w-e
 * nenolod files a bug report against whoever was responsible for firefox2 being such crap
<armin76> [reed]: dunno, ask Ubulette :P
<Ubulette> just libxul should be enough
<Ubulette> (and you'll answer it's not supported)
<nenolod> [reed], i was thinking .. maybe you should concentrate on netscape3 code excellence level instead of netscape4
<nenolod> netscape4 is where they added all the crap that nobody had use for (calendaring and friends)
<Ubulette> you're describing sunbird and seamonkey ;)
<Ubulette> ok, leaving for good now
<Ubulette> cu
<armin76> bye
<[reed]> it's 6:20am
 * [reed] goes to bed
<armin76> bye
 * armin76 stabs Ubulette and asac
<armin76> you guys broke ff3 on hardy on sparc :P
<armin76> armin@bender:~$ firefox-3.0
<armin76> *NOTICE* No previous firefox profile found, starting with a fresh one
<armin76> Bus error
<armin76> armin@bender:~$
<bobb13> hi
<bobb13> anyone can help with firefox - ubuntu?
<Volans> Hi asac, I have a question about licenses for firefox addons, can you grant me 5 minutes of your time?
<Volans> I go to launch, maybe I came back later, bye
<armin76> omg, he's going to do a launch!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-01-06
<nenolod> armin76, he better go over to #launchpad then
<nenolod> </bad pun>
<Volans> Hi asac, I have a question about licenses for firefox addons, can you grant me 5 minutes of your time?
<armin76> [reed]: ping
<armin76> [reed]: the problem is that when using libxul, chrome/en-US.jar of firefox is missing some files in locale/en-US/global
<armin76> well, thing is it's missing in chrome/en-US.manifest the locale/en-US/global dir
<armin76> and if you add that dir to the manifest, it wants some other files as well
<armin76> so i wonder wtf it strips out those files :/
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/xtjw7y66.html <- problem seems to be there
<Ubulette> armin76, do you see mozilla bug 405164
<Ubulette> ?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405164 in Preferences "about:config infinite loops in jsviewOverlay.js" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405164
<Ubulette> armin76: Bus error <= i'm not sure we have your patch
<armin76> obviously you don't :P
<armin76> let me see if i can reproduce that
<armin76> nope, works fine
<armin76> on ia64
<[reed]> armin76: hmm, we need to figure that out
<[reed]> that's bad
<[reed]> mozilla bug 411030 :(
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411030 in Widget: Gtk "GTK moz_drawingarea leak" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411030
<armin76> [reed]: yeah, i was looking where it decides to drop those files and why
<[reed]> armin76: if you think it's a Mozilla problem and not just a Ubuntu-is-doing-something-stupid problem, please file a bug and requesting blocking
<armin76> i don't use ubuntu :P
<armin76> and i can reproduce the problem, so yes, its your fault!
<[reed]> ok, file a bug
<armin76> :)
<armin76> where
<[reed]> umm
<[reed]> do Firefox :: Build Config for now?
<[reed]> may get moved
<[reed]> request blocking-firefox3?
<armin76> okay
<[reed]> and cc benjamin@smedbergs.us
<[reed]> and me reed@reedloden.com
<armin76> sure, i will in a sec
<armin76> [reed]: mozilla bug 411037
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411037 in Build Config "SSL error page when built using libxul doesn't have the two buttons for get me out of here/add exception" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411037
<armin76> Ubulette: ^^^
<Ubulette> excellent, thx
<Ubulette> hmm, seems python/dom has been fixed.
<[reed]> armin76: LOL
<[reed]> <caillon> reed, DUDE, THERE ARE BUTTONS????
<armin76> haha
<[reed]> so, redhat is having the same problem
<[reed]> :)\
 * [reed] laughs
<armin76> that's what happens when ppl only use one thing :P
<armin76> if they used the binaries from mozilla they would have noticed
<armin76> poke suse :P
<Mirv> asac: is the ubufox development on a pause, or do you have eg. some local changes yourself? I'm just wondering about the i18n support
<Mirv> (as usual)
<nenolod> [reed], mozilla bug 411030 is simple, it's just that moz_drawingarea destructor is not being called when nsWindow::Destroy is.
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411030 in Widget: Gtk "GTK moz_drawingarea leak" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411030
<dsas> should the mozilla team be subscribed to prism bugs?
<Ubulette> yes
<nenolod> [reed], if i have time, i'll try to fix that one
<dsas> ok, I've subscribed the team manually to the bug 180879 I filed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180879 in prism "Desktop categories may need changing" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180879
<Ubulette> dsas, looks good but my update-apps.sh script will erase your changes next time it is run. I need to patch it to be a bit smarter. and btw, i plan to move all webapps to a dedicated package called prism-webapps
<dsas> so there'll be a prism source package and a prism-webapps source package?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> prism will only contain the engine
<dsas> ok, that makes sense
<Ubulette> prism-webapps is in my ppa, i'm still working on it
<Ubulette> and i'm upstream for this one
<Ubulette> maybe it could be cross distro
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-29
<fta> mozilla bug 471359
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471359 in Build Config "trunk build broken with "libxul.so: hidden symbol `deflate' isn't defined"" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471359
<Jazzva_> jaunty users, are you experiencing mouse icon flickering between hand and regular pointer icons when it's located over a link?
<fta> Jazzva, in firefox?
<Jazzva> yes
<fta> yes, it seems related to X
<Jazzva> I was wondering was it FF or X :).
<fta> it disappeared since I reverted X to pre Dec 15
<Jazzva> hmm, I hope it will be fixed soon. but I'm too lazy to revert X, it's still not that irritating :)
<fta> Jazzva, in fact, my cursor was not changed but the status bar was, it changed to "Done"
<Jazzva> fta: it's working for me...
<fta> you are able to see the url when you hover a link?
<Jazzva> if the cursor is not flickering..
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> if it's flickering, then the status bar is too, between "done" and the actual link
<fta> ok so it's the same
<fta> Jazzva, i guess you could file a bug :) asac experienced the same thing too
<Jazzva> against X?
<fta> xserver-xorg
<asac> fta: do you know a regression window for the flickering?
<fta> xserver-xorg:
<fta>   Installed: 1:7.4~5ubuntu5
<fta>   Candidate: 1:7.4~5ubuntu9
<fta> xserver-xorg-core:
<fta>   Installed: 2:1.5.3-1ubuntu1
<fta>   Candidate: 2:1.5.99.3-0ubuntu3
<fta> xserver-xorg-input-evdev:
<fta>   Installed: 1:2.0.99+git20080912-0ubuntu6
<fta>   Candidate: 1:2.1.0-0ubuntu3
<asac> fta: hmm ... and ffox didnt change?
<fta> nope
<asac> fta: can you confirm that disabling prefetch makes this go away?
<fta> i'm no longer impacted
<fta> i can't unpin X, it crashes far too often
<asac> Jazzva: ^^?
<Jazzva> asac: you want me to revert X to 1:74~5ubuntu5?
<Jazzva> xserver-xorg, and xserver-xorg-core to -1ubuntu1?
<fta> no, disable prefetch in ff prefs
<Jazzva> ok, I'll test a bit
<Jazzva> fta: that's the network.prefetch-next parameter?
<asac> yes
<asac> make that false and restart ffox
<asac> and check whether this makes it go away
<Jazzva> right, still flickers
<asac> strange ... for me it always went a way ;)
<asac> so back to square one .... can we somehow capture X events?
<Jazzva> well, I expirienced it on the homepage right after starting ff
<asac> yeah.
<Jazzva> now I'm just trying to make it happen again
<asac> i am already further than thinking that its prefetch
<asac> its something else
<asac> Jazzva: thtas 3.1 right?
<Jazzva> hmm, strange, it's not flickering (or I'm just lucky :))
<Jazzva> asac: 3.0.5
<asac> really
<asac> hmm
<asac> havent seen it there yet
<Jazzva> ah, it's flickering :)
<asac> so its probably different bug
<asac> our flickering makes the status bar when hovering links always bounce back to "Done"
<asac> and the cursor goes from POINTER -> DEFAULT
<asac> and back
<asac> so you cannot see where the link points to in status bar
<Jazzva> the status bar is flickering between link and current status ("Reading", "Transferring", "Done", ...)
<asac> when hovering a link or what?
<Jazzva> when you place the cursor over a link. no need to move it after that...
<fta> asac, if you care to help with mozilla bug 471359..
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471359 in Build Config "trunk build broken with "libxul.so: hidden symbol `deflate' isn't defined"" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471359
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml?changeset=8eb5a5b83a93
<asac> thats the push log
<asac> fta: i dont understand why the link you attatched to bug doesnt even show all touched files
<fta> yes, i've spent hours on that already, i'm lost in hg log / hgweb, they contradict each other
<asac> fta: do you have the hg diff for that?
<asac> and the hg log?
<asac> i dont trust what is in web ;)
<fta> i wonder why they perform such huges merges with a rebase or something
<fta> -s
<fta> without
<asac> yeah
<asac> big landing ;)
<asac> i think hg rebasing has just recently been added
<asac> but queues would have worked i think
<asac> but then you cannot just go on with the branch
<asac> but well
<asac> look at the automake.mk.in changes
<asac> SHARED vs STATIC LIBRARY
<fta> it is supposed to be backed out
<asac> so are those hidden symbols really from zlib and not from js?
<fta> deflate is clearly from zlib
<asac> fta: which header are those symbols in?
<asac> inflateEnd
<fta> zlib.h :)
<asac> inflateEnd
<fta> /usr/include/zconf.h
<asac> fta: do you have config/system_wrappers/zlib.h in your biuld tree?
<fta> asac, yes
<asac> zconf.h?
<fta> asac, it's a linker error
<fta> not a parser error
<asac> fta: yes i know
<asac> still
<asac> its important ;)
<asac> the wrappers are used to keep symbols from system libs unhidden
<asac> otherwise they will end up hidden
<asac> so it could be that you dont have a -I../../config/system_wrappers at compile time or something
<fta> no zconf.h, not even for the successful builds
<asac> or the files dont exist
<asac> fta: thats probably ok
<asac> if zlib.h includes zconf.h
<asac> which it does as i see now
<asac> do you see system_wrappers somewhere in build log?
<asac> especially for the compile command that is used to build the stuff linked together here
<asac> (e.g. mozpng)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+build/822941/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20081228r23135+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: are there any zip related headers in dist/ ?
<fta> none
<asac> actually cant really see something in the commit you isolated
<asac> that could cause this directlry
<asac> are you sure you still get the same error when doing it on that commit
<asac> ?
<asac> espectially since you say that that STATIC SHARED changes have been backed out
<fta> 20081228r23135  NOK
<fta> 20081225r23123  NOK  8eb5a5b83a93
<fta> 20081225r23121  OK   09997a70e4fb
<fta> 20081225r23118  OK   696553764912
<fta> 20081225r23111  OK   7dd3e4a4ceff
<fta> in http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/8eb5a5b83a93, you have the SHARED_LIBRARY_NAME/STATIC_LIBRARY_NAME patch
<fta> asac, ^^ + http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/log/9f80cbefc185/config/config.mk
<asac> 73be1c836d7f
<asac> landed
<asac> err
<asac> dumb me ;)
<asac> anyway ... off ... need to reproduce to look
<crimsun> fta: just committed two patches to my bzr branch for your assert issues in pulseaudio. i am test-building then will toss into ppa.
<crimsun> Jazzva: will look at the mic issue later this evening (16 hrs)
<[reed]> I'm tired of self-signed cert garbage
 * [reed] just wants to reply to that mail to ubuntu-mozillateam@ with "RESOLVED WONTFIX -- EOM"
<gnomefreak> asac: you up yet?
<gnomefreak> 3 kernels i cant use because of nvidia drivers broken :(
<gnomefreak> flashgot done justs pushing .ubuntu branch
<asac> gnomefreak: merge with new .upstream that doesnt have the non-fre files?
<asac> [reed]: which mail?
<asac> didnt get anything about self-signed ;)
<asac> let me check archive
<asac> its indeed there, but i aint have it
 * asac checks server
 * asac opens =probably-spam
<asac> found it there
<asac>  0.6 HTML_00_10             BODY: Message is 0% to 10% HTML
<asac>  1.9 HTML_MESSAGE           BODY: HTML included in message
<asac> dumb man
<asac> doesnt manage to send a mail to our mailing list that isnt marked as spam here ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes its all fixed (flashgot)
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont get that
<asac>   not wanting it in source
<asac>     * .bzr-builddeb/default.conf: Added bzr-builddeb revision information
<asac> why is that in a .upstream commit?
<asac> gnomefreak: what i wanted you to do is to not trash your branch
<gnomefreak> asac: files were removed and .bzr* added
<asac> instead fix .upstream
<asac> and merge that to .ubuntu
<asac> you trashed everything
<asac> gnomefreak: yes thats wrong
<gnomefreak> asac: its fixed nothing is wrong atm
<asac> why .bzr added
<asac> thats the .upstream branch
<asac> gnomefreak: its wrong that .bzr-builddeb is in .upstream branch
<gnomefreak> asac: yes no kidding that is where .bzrr-* lives
<asac> gnomefreak: err ... i am telling you that its wrong
<asac> you must not add .bzr-builddeb in a upstream commit
<asac> you do that in the packaging committs
<gnomefreak> asac: asac the .ubuntu branch is fine done right or wrong its the same aws if i merged them
<asac> gnomefreak: its wrong ;)
<asac> the commit 2 is bad
<asac> .bzr-buiöddeb should not have been there
<gnomefreak> what differece does it make you are adding it to upstream source
<gnomefreak> either way
<asac> gnomefreak: it makes a huge different
<asac> gnomefreak: for instance now the revision is wrong ... but besides from that its not a "upstream" file
<asac> its a packaging thing
<asac> not wanting it in source
<asac> why do you say that and add that in the same commit
<gnomefreak> than ill fix it tomorrow maybe tonight but i doubt it
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: it modifies the source package
<asac> do you understand what i want ;)?
<asac> i want commit 1 + remove the files ... then do the packaging and add .bzr-builddeb in those commits ;)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> upstream commit 1 should have initial release + remove the .cpp and friends than do the .ubuntu packaging and add .bzr-* there
<gnomefreak> right?
<gnomefreak> ok im gone im late already
<fta> asac, wasn't tagged as spam here: X-spam-debug: -2.6 BAYES_00=-2.599,HTML_MESSAGE=0.001
<asac> fta: yes. my html thing is quite high
<asac> but i have no direct delivery .... so no grey listing ;)
<asac> was it gnomefreak who worked on sunbird 0.9?
<asac> ok found his branch
<asac> merged ... continuing
<asac> ok getting antoher coffee
<BUGabundo> guys did the mozillateam changed FF to FF3.1 in jaunty??
<BUGabundo> I can't start FF3.0.5 even when using firefox-3.0
<BUGabundo> ping asac fta
<fta> nope, both are in jaunty
<fta> BUGabundo, do you see an error when you start 3.0 in a terminal ?
<BUGabundo> I can't start ff3.0 after opening FF3.1
<BUGabundo> for the last 3 days
<BUGabundo> no error, just a new FF3.1 window!
<BUGabundo> from this update firefox-3.1 (3.1~b3~hg20081227r22500+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1) jaunty; urgency=low
<BUGabundo> xulrunner-1.9.1 (1.9.1~b3~hg20081227r22500+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1) jaunty; urgency=low
<fta> hmm
<BUGabundo> really anoying
<BUGabundo> I still have lots of stuff on 3.0
<BUGabundo> mainly Awesome Bar history and coockies
<BUGabundo> meaning to email the list to ask: is there any way I can MERGE 2 or 3 FF profiles?
<BUGabundo> I want to merge a windows FF3.0, a jaunty 3.0 and jaunty 3.1
<asac> fta: dont we change the app id?
<asac> so it starts up?
<asac> (3.1)
<fta> i recently changed that back to prefer a different profileid, works for me here with 3.0/3.1/3.2
<asac> yes interesting
<asac> in only see that behaviour with my pristine trunk builds
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> I used to have both opened!
<BUGabundo> 3,1 is muc faster for many sites
<BUGabundo> but some addons still don't work
<BUGabundo> like tabmixplus and nosquint
<BUGabundo> plus I have all my history... can't lose that!
<asac> well ... when you first started 3.1 it copied your 3.0 profile
<BUGabundo> huuuu
<BUGabundo> so long ago
<asac> if you dont care about the changes in 3.1 since then you can just remove that directory again
<BUGabundo> still in ibex
<BUGabundo> from fta ppa
<BUGabundo> but I already lots of info on FF3.1
<BUGabundo> olol
<BUGabundo> I need to merge them eehehehe
<asac> no way i tugess
<asac> at some point you have to choose
<BUGabundo> addons and bookmarks are already linked
<asac> BUGabundo: probably a bad idea
<BUGabundo> I guess ill have to export and import it some how
<asac> especially if you want to run both at the same time
<fta> you can export and import but be careful not to replace
<asac> maybe ... if you find a way to do that let us know
<BUGabundo> been working great up until this weekend
<asac> BUGabundo: i would suggest to look into weave
<BUGabundo> now, I can't open 3.0
<asac> maybe that allows you to share bookmarks and synch them between 3.1 and 3.0
<asac> but please dont link the sqlite files
<BUGabundo> fta I have bzr repo with .mozilla settings
<asac> that causes troubles
<BUGabundo> I won't loose anyting
<BUGabundo> asac: I haven't linked them
<asac> ah
<BUGabundo> because I thought it would be unstable
<asac> 20:07 < BUGabundo> addons and bookmarks are already linked
<fta> BUGabundo, i changed something this w-e in 3.1 so i'm curious to understand why it doesn't work for you while it does for me
<BUGabundo> but not beeing able to have BOTH opened is a night mare!
<asac> not sure what you linked for bookmarks then ;)
<BUGabundo> from the dir!
 * BUGabundo looks at it again... long day... tired
<BUGabundo> asac: bookmarkbackups is the one linked
<BUGabundo> not the sqlite for bookmarks
<BUGabundo> fta I'm wiling to provide you with any info I can gather
<BUGabundo> I did change the engine in gconf
<BUGabundo> to use the most recent version
<fta> hm, it works fine with 3.1 and 3.2, not 3.1 and 3.0, interesting
<fta> if 3.1 is 1st, 3.0 just opens a new 3.1 window...
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> that's it!
 * BUGabundo installs 3.2 from PPA to have a look at it
<BUGabundo> 34MiBs? uau this packages are growing!
<BUGabundo> fta should I open a bug for it?
<fta> it's "exec /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/firefox" so it's ff acting strange
<BUGabundo> so we can keep track and other users find it?
<fta> BUGabundo, no need, i'll investigate that, should not be that difficult
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> it's just impacting my ppa so far.
<BUGabundo> but I'll not know when its fixed!
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> mine is from jaunty repos
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> 3.0 is from jaunty, 3.1 is from ppa
<asac> ou shouldnt install jaunty stuff on intrepid
<BUGabundo>  *** 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 0        500 ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo>  *** 3.1~b3~hg20081227r22500+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 0        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<asac> walking home
<BUGabundo> I'm on jaunty, asac
<BUGabundo> brb
<fta> hmm.. it's just 3.1. when i 1st start 3.2, I can start 3.0 as before.
<asac> good
<asac> darn ... X is sooo slow since last kernel update
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/1636604
<fta> asac, did you figure out the ftbfs yesterday ?
<BUGabundo> back from dinner
<asac> fta: no ... no non-debug build yet here
<asac> maybe i will spin it a bit later
<asac> first i have to resolv performance issues
<asac> its unbearable
<asac> its like i am having a console on a 33Mhz 386 ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, in fact, 3.2 is still using my old trick so it works as expected. the new trick is only in 3.1. strange that it worked for me before..
<asac> switching terminal tabs takes about 3 seconds ;)
<fta> asac, just boot on the previous kernel
<asac> good idea ... lets hope that it was really the kernel ;)
<asac> strange though
<asac> let me check what changed ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: let me check 3.2
<BUGabundo> fta: $ firefox-3.2 *NOTICE* No previous firefox-3.2 profile found, we'll initialize a profile using a copy of your existing 'firefox-3.1' profile. Transfering... done.
<BUGabundo> Firefox-3.1 is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox-3.1 process, or restart your system.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/2.6.28-4.5https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/2.6.28-4.5 ... does this mean all those modules are now built-in ?
<fta> hm, this is not supposed to happen, obviously
<asac> fta: why is 3.2 basing its profile on 3.1 ... it should be "3.0" i think ... unless there is no 3.0 of course
<fta> it prefers 3.1, then 3.0
<BUGabundo> asac: since jaunty will have 3.1, I would think it to be a better choice
<fta> BUGabundo, could you show me your: grep -E '^(Name|Profile)=' /usr/lib/firefox*/application.ini
<asac> BUGabundo: thats not known
<fta> asac, imho, it makes more sense for 3.2 to 1st try to clone 3.1 before 3.0, it's closer
<asac> fta: i see that you choose that order, but i don't agree ... the one in main is the default for default users ... and those that do different are supposed to know what they are doing ;)
<fta> i try both, just 3.1 first
<BUGabundo> grrrr paste.ubuntu is down again?
<fta> nope, it's not
<BUGabundo> fta:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/95393/
<BUGabundo> pastebinit is not working with it... again
<asac> fta: there are two use-cases that conflict:
<fta> BUGabundo, 3.2 is wrong.
<asac> 1. users that always want to track latest want the current behaviour
<asac> 2. users that use the non main browsers for testing probably want the other order
<fta> BUGabundo, it should read Name=Firefox-3.2, hence the error you got
<fta> asac, 3.2 is not meant to enter the repo anytime soon, and by then, 3.1 will use ~/.m/firefox so it does not hurt as it is
<asac> fta: well ;) whatever you want. i would just like to get a consistent line ;) ... one strategy is always closest version, the other is always main
<asac> there is a third way ... we could check which profile is last used
<asac> and if there is a considerable difference we use the last used one
<asac> if they are close enough (e.g. no more than a week difference), we use the main ;)
<asac> but well ... in the end i dont mind ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, i already fixed that in 3.2 but unfortunately, xul 1.9.2 is broken so it needs to be fixed first. in the meantime, you can just edit that file, or just ignore 3.2
<BUGabundo> I'll ignore it
<asac> just is a bit strange to base stuff off a "non-default" dir
<BUGabundo> I just installed it to test
<BUGabundo> what about 3.0 vs 3.1 ?
<fta> BUGabundo, i guess i have to revert my change until i understand what part of the code is hurting us
<fta> too bad, it was nicer
<asac> BUGabundo: can you plese test weave for us and report back if its usable etc. ... i want to have a best-practices guide for how to best keep important stuff from different profiles in sync
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> last time I used weave I had LOTS of trouble
<BUGabundo> linux builds failed a lot
<BUGabundo> and even windows were non stable
<asac> also i think there are still users that have a shared win/linux profile ... i would like to eliminate any of such idea at least from help.ubuntu.com
<asac> and update it with something more senseful
<asac> BUGabundo: when did you test?
<BUGabundo> in the beginning of the year, I'm getting laid off, so I guess I'll have some extra time to test it
<asac> BUGabundo: thats long time ago ;)
<BUGabundo> around july
<asac> still long ago i think ;)
<BUGabundo> If I'm not mistaken
 * BUGabundo checks backups!
<asac> but i cannot say ... haven't tested lately due to time constraints
<BUGabundo> asac: I was saying I could test it again in 2009
<BUGabundo> not that I tested it in jan 08
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> if I have some time
<BUGabundo> I'll test it again on both OSs
<BUGabundo> and post back to that LP ticket about packageing it!
<BUGabundo> or here
<asac> i should really reboot ;)
<BUGabundo> ehheheh
<asac> may the build just finish ;)
<BUGabundo> why is that asac?
<asac> so i can reboot ;)
<asac> the system is creeping
<asac> i hope its latest kernel
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/1636604
<[reed]> I'm just tired of my thinkpads both dying
<[reed]> stupid ubuntu kernel
<asac> try vanilla kernel
<asac> i am currently running that on my thinkpad
<asac> didnt have much bad experience before though
<BUGabundo> I have the latest in jaunty
<BUGabundo> everyuthing is fine
<[reed]> I am running vanilla kernel on intrepid
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-4-generic #5-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 26 22:48:55 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<[reed]> and it's horrible
<asac> [reed]: so it didnt help ;)?
<BUGabundo> what are you suffenrinf from?
<asac> [reed]: vanilla kernel from kernel.org?
<[reed]> asac: oh
<asac> ;)
<[reed]> basically, both my thinkpads (T60p and X61) just freeze randomly, and the 'A' light just blinks constantly
<asac> whats the A light?
<[reed]> /var/log/messages shows kernel problems
<BUGabundo> kernel panic
<BUGabundo> are they reported on LP?
<[reed]> asac: unsure, it looks like a tree
<asac> [reed]: bios update ;)
<BUGabundo> have you emailed the kernel team?
<[reed]> asac: both have the latest bios
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> my X61 does
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> T60p might now
<[reed]> not
<BUGabundo> [reed]: pastebin your syslog and kernel log please
<asac> maybe the latest is broken then ;) ... its really wierd. i not many issues on my X61
<asac> and its still running intrepid (but now with vanilla self-baked 2.6.28 kernel)
<BUGabundo> just jump to jaunty!
<asac> heh
<asac> thats probably not the best you can do ;)
<asac> X is really kicking at me ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I didn't upgrade my X yet
<BUGabundo> no nvidia suport
<BUGabundo> still waiting in UM queue
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> im'm crazy but not *that* crazy
<asac> holding back stuff is for the weak ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<[reed]> BUGabundo: ok, give me a bit to pull that together
<asac> todays update came with fglrx ... i was quite happy
<BUGabundo> I need nvidia so I can showoff compiz!
<[reed]> and I need to do something first
<asac> maybe it just means i shoulduse that now
<BUGabundo> [reed]: update-manager -d
<asac> [reed]: urgh
<[reed]> I don't want jaunty
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> [reed]: so update-manager -c
<[reed]> [04:00:17PM] <BUGabundo> [reed]: pastebin your syslog and kernel log please
<asac> thats the best i have heard in the last minutes ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> install pastebinit
<BUGabundo> makes wonders
<BUGabundo> pastebinit -I /var/log/syslog -b ubuntu
<[reed]> I keep typing yum
<asac> [reed]: i would really suggest to do what i did ... its completely risk free because you can just boot the ubuntu kernel if it doesnt work out
<BUGabundo> or something like that
<[reed]> I work on RHEL machines all day
<asac> just spin the kernel.org thing
<asac> make menuconfig
<asac> (just exit ... proper defaults should be there)
<asac> make; sudo  make modules_install; sudo make install; sudo update-initramfs -k2.6.28; sudo update-grub
<[reed]> awesome, pastebinit supports mozilla
<[reed]> asac: hmm
<asac> yeah ;)
<[reed]> asac: ok, I'll do that later
<asac> [reed]: as a matter of fact the wifi stack in 2.6.27 flopped officially
<asac> everybody bit some wood
<[reed]> 2.6.28 better?
<[reed]> :)
<asac> [reed]: yes i think so
<asac> after a bunch of head banging they seem to calm down a bit ;)
<BUGabundo> [reed]: I've alias'ed mine to just go to paste.u.c
<asac> [reed]: also take the network-manager 0.7 final from ~network-manager team PPA
<asac> a bunch of WPA EAP stuff and VPN things should be fixed now
<BUGabundo> humm didn't the new intel WIFI driver µcode come into the new kernel?
<[reed]> BUGabundo: I work for Mozilla, so I use mozilla's pastebin most of the time
<BUGabundo> I just posted an email to kernel team with some bootcharts
<BUGabundo> comparing boot speed ups
<[reed]> asac: ok, will do
<asac> BUGabundo: no clue about micro code
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/galeria/v/BUGabundo/Linux/bootchart/
<BUGabundo> FYI here are some of mine!
<fta> [reed], yep, i added mozilla and ubuntu to pastebinit a while ago
<BUGabundo> ahh did you ? nice!
<BUGabundo> shouldn't the ubuntu package default to paste.u.c ?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> alias pastebinit='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'
<BUGabundo> is there a new version on the bzr?
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.11~bzr46-1~fta1
 * BUGabundo checks brz
<fta> BUGabundo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/95436/
<BUGabundo> what am I looking at?
 * BUGabundo looks confused!
<fta> a way to avoid your alias
<fta> this is my ~/.pastebinit.xml
<fta> a conf file
 * BUGabundo warns noob question
<BUGabundo> what's the main diff?
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> aint the .bashrc much more portable?
<fta> if you prefer. i prefer to set the defaults of my pastebinit, rather than depend on a particular shell
<BUGabundo> mlocate pastebinit.xml  returns nothing on my system!
<BUGabundo> so I guess its only in yours!
<fta> you have to create it
<fta> i(m showing you mine, as an example
<BUGabundo> again "shouldn't the ubuntu package default to paste.u.c ?"
<fta> i have no strong feeling about that
<fta> asac, if i switch to in source zlib/bzip2, i fails on other system libs, hunspell, startup-notification, etc..
<fta> [reed], fix your code!
<fta> -i+it
<asac> hah ... perf is so much better with -3 kernel
<asac> fta: ok
<asac> let me pull the strings ;)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/95446/
<asac> fta: if i dont use any system libs explicitly will it still happen?
<fta> asac, probably not, otherwise i guess upstream would have noticed
<crimsun> asac: in what way(s) is perf better?
<asac> crimsun: well ... in -4 it feels like i dont have DRM ;)
<asac> err not even sure if thats the right name
<asac> crimsun: everything is really sluggish ... feels like all IO goes through CPU or something ;)
<crimsun> asac: oh, graphics-wise? using radeonhd?
<crimsun> fta: also, when you have time, do you mind testing pulseaudio_0.9.13-2ubuntu4~ppa1 in my jaunty ppa to reproduce those assert errors?
<asac> crimsun: i use "ati" ... wanted to try fglrx on next boot
<fta> crimsun, sure, i will
<crimsun> fta: thanks much
<fta> i need to reboot on the new kernel but based on asac's feedbacks, i'm not sure it's wise.
<asac> fta: Adding configure options from /home/asac/mozilla/hg/mozilla-central/.mozconfig: --enable-application=browser --with-system-zlib=/usr
<asac> fta: maybe its really just radeon free driver
<asac> for me it definitly was Xorg steeling the show (performance wise)
<asac> building in a screen was quite ok
<asac> ok building with system-zlib
<asac> ok so stuff is more broken than just kernel
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011783
<asac> i hope its really software and not bogus hardware (disks, etc.)
<fta> rebooting, wish me luck
<asac> good luck
<fta> seems fine
<fta> \o/
<fta> hm
<fta> firefox-3.2: /build/buildd/cairo-1.8.4/src/cairo-ft-font.c:578: _cairo_ft_unscaled_font_lock_face: Assertion `!unscaled->from_face' failed.
<fta> Abort
<fta> 3rd attempt worked. weird
<asac> ok i think having "lo" ifact up before nfs-common is run is essential ;)
<asac> iface
<asac> much better now ;)
<asac> at least reboot takes less than 10 minutes now ;)
<fta> crimsun, the sound is still choppy in o-a when there are some I/O but it's far better, and no more assert(), thanks!
<crimsun> fta: excellent!
<asac> so gnome-terminal was the culprit
<asac> snail-slow
<asac> probably just means that X is slow though
<asac> in the end i had a system lock up so i still couldnt reproduce your build error fta :/
<fta> :(
<fta> yesterday, i bumped fennec to a2
<asac> thanks
<asac> fta: can you just push it to universe?
<asac> or is that now based on 1.9.2?
<fta> 1.9.1 so nothing prevents me to push it to universe
<asac> fta: what does lintian say?
<asac> :)
<asac> do we have +nobinonly also for fennect?
<asac> or is that clean?
<fta> it's clean
<fta> W: fennec: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/fennec
<asac> k
<asac> i think we should figure when fennec is going to move to trunk
<fta> W: fennec source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends fennec
<asac> if that happens soon, then we probably will have issues doing at least some basic security support
<fta> "when fennec is going to move to trunk" ??
<asac> yes as xul requirement
<fta> why should it ?
<asac> like now its against 1.9.1 ... will they track trunk or will they bake first release from 1.9.1
<asac> ;)
<asac> reed is gone ;)
<asac> that sucks. i am sure i had a 1.8.0 build here on my laptop
<asac> now the tree is gone
<fta> eh?
<asac> i suffer form alzheimer :)
<asac> mozilla bug             if ! ifconfig | grep ^lo 2>&1; then
<asac>                 ifconfig lo up
<asac>             fi
<asac> oops ;)
<asac> mozilla bug 425046.patch
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: not well-formed (invalid token): line 87, column 4 (http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/xml.cgi?id=425046)
<asac> mozilla bug 425046
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: not well-formed (invalid token): line 87, column 4 (http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/xml.cgi?id=425046)
<asac> thats bad
<fta> lol
<asac> mozilla bug 425000
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #425000: NotPermitted
<asac> mozilla bug 425001
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 425001 in Phishing Protection "Tests for bug 400731 use timers, might be fragile." [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=425001
<asac> mozilla bug 425046
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: not well-formed (invalid token): line 87, column 4 (http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/xml.cgi?id=425046)
<fta> bad xml indeed
 * fta blames reed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-30
<asac> heh
<asac> did you look what is broken?
<asac> file a bug maybe?
<fta> i did, there's a raw ^A and it must be escaped
<fta> why do we depend on psmisc?
<fta> asac, fennec pushed
<fta> asac, so, ff3.2? any progress?
<asac> fta: yes. i think i found it ... i hope in 20 minutes
<asac> i know if its the prob
<asac> given that xterm seems to be boosty for my build i hope it will happen in that time
<asac> at least the fix seems to be used
<asac> now we have to wait for final link
<asac> too bad ... one more start ;)
 * asac shouldnt work in a hacked tree ;)
<Nafallo> xmas tree!
<asac> argh
<asac> i hate me
<asac> i just cluttered my build tree
<asac> is there a hg clean-tree?
<asac> anyway ... restarting build was wrong ;)
<asac> i looked in wrong tree ... time wasted
<asac> lets hope the build hurries ;)
<asac> fta: fennec to universe ;)?
<asac> good
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue
<asac> fta: is there a copyright file in top level?
<asac> ;)
<asac> just to be sure
<asac> or LICENSE or whatever
<fta> no, everything is in debian/copyright
<fta> it's tri-licensed, as usual
<asac> we need it in top level dir of orig
<asac> we had 3 rejections because of that
<asac> in the last two weeks
<fta> we?
<asac> mozillateam (extensions) doesnt fennec include that
<asac> ?
<fta> no
<asac> fta: where is the fennec hg?
<fta> asac, http://hg.mozilla.org/mobile-browser/
<asac> yeah most likely will be rejected then ... at least if riddell sees it ;)
<asac> filed mozilla bu g471474
<asac> filed mozilla bug 471474
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471474 in General "fennec/mobile-browser hg tree lacks LICENSE file in top-level directory" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471474
<asac> darn this build takes ages still
<asac> hurry, hurry
<fta> it will not be toplevel anyway, xulapp adds a level as the build system is top level
<asac> fta: well ... thats not so important
<asac> build ssytem should ship a LICENSE_buildsystem file too though
<asac> which says which license the build system parts have and then explicitly refers to the directory that is built
<asac> for more LICENSE information
<fta> all files have their license in the header
<asac> yes... but thats uncertainty
<asac> ;)
<asac> and images for instance usually dont have a license either
<asac> so they are covered by the general TREE license
<asac> fta: i am not the one who wants to be hard about it :) ... archive-admins dont like the idea to wade through a zillion of source files to check whether they are all free ;)
<fta> well, at least lintian should complain or something
<fta> we'll see. if upstream doesn't provide one, why should it be my fault?
<asac> have you checked lintian output on the source package?
<asac> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=354765
<asac> fta: your fault would be that you uploaded a tarball without license ;) ... instead we should have asked upstream to include it first, and then upload :)
<asac> though the faultis quite marginal ;)
<asac> my fault is that i didnt care before ;)
<asac> but maybe its just riddell ... in the end upstream will include it i am sure ;)
<asac> so as long as we dont loose the ball on that we could let it into the archive imo
<asac> but thats not my decision ;)
<asac> a bit of a lottery.
<asac> riddel will say no ... pitti ... not sure. maybe yes. seb ... probably yes (but not sure either)
<asac> doko probably doesnt look at universe packages ;)
<asac> the others in archive-admin are probably not really active atm
<asac> ah hobbsee ... but she only does kde stuff i think
<asac> fta: will you integrate the patch in to tree? or shall i?
<asac> if you could do that i would be happy ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/95533/
<fta> asac, integrate which patch?
<asac> fta: the patch i posted to the trunk build bug
<asac> fta: try lintian on the .dsc
<asac> hmm
<asac> well probably doesnt make a difference
<fta> asac, trust me, i did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95534/
<asac> yeah ... so if we get another reject due to this, we should file a lintian bug
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=354765
<asac> please confirm that the build works so i can request review
<fta> trying
<fta> as for fennec, i packaged it Fri, 20 Jun 2008 15:18:07 +0200 and no one complained
<asac> wasnt in the archive
<asac> ;)
<fta> is that patch complete ??
<asac> yes should be
<asac> what is missing?
<fta> looks like it addresses zlib, but not the other libs
<asac> for me the build succeeded
<asac> where do you see zlib?
<asac> its not even mentioned in the patch ... is it?
<asac> it fixes https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471359#c1
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471359 in Build Config "trunk build broken with "libxul.so: hidden symbol `deflate' isn't defined"" [Normal,Assigned]
<fta> patching file js/src/config/Makefile.in
<fta> patching file js/src/configure.in
<fta> patching file modules/zlib/standalone/Makefile.in
<fta> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]
<asac> fta: heh
<asac> yeah i accidentially included our system zlib patch ;)
<asac> now i am a bit buff
<asac> not sure what to do
<asac> i think that patch also belongs there
<fta> who did the zlib one?
<fta> you did it, it's your call then
<fta> bzXXX, bad asac
<fta> building..
<asac> yes
<asac> i reattached without it
<asac> its a different built failure
<asac> can you drop it and then see that firefox build fails? ;)
<asac> nevermind
<asac> or if you want you can do that ;) ... would be good to verify whether thats still an issue at all (though i think it is)
<fta> crimsun, donno if it's p-a but now, mplayer is jerky, it plays fine for a while, then slows down & speeds up a few times, then pauses, it's unwatchable
<crimsun> fta: ok, will investigate. is mplayer using -ao alsa or -ao pulse?
<fta> ao=alsa
<fta> pulse is/was even worse
<fta> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/95564/
<fta> crimsun, sometimes, i have to set af=volume=20.1:0 to hear something, especially those .mkv files
<crimsun> fta: interesting, thanks
<fta> crimsun, it's even more than sometimes, i should have said often, i even have a button in my panel to toggle that pref
<fta> perl -i -pe 'if (m,(.*?)(af=volume.*),) { if ($1) { s,^$1,, } else { s,^,#, }}'  $HOME/.mplayer/config  :)
<crimsun> hmm, i wonder if it has to do with the mixing
<crimsun> i know i spotted an error in the downmixing of channels yesterday; i'll try and generate a new ppa build tonight/tomorrow
<fta> i have a 5.1 system that i never got to work, i'm using it as a 2.1 :((
<fta> crimsun, ^^ + http://paste.ubuntu.com/95568/
<crimsun> ah, you'd have to modify /etc/pulse/default.pa use load-module module-alsa-sink device=surround51
<crimsun> that generally means losing hal hotplugging for audio devices, tho' :/
<crimsun> although i do have some hacks from hardy that i could forwardport, but i'd rather just fix module-alsa-* to not race on device release
<fta> it's a desktop, the only things i hotplug are usb keys/drives or my gps, i don't mind loosing hotplugging for audio devices
<crimsun> fta: yes, but others likely will =)
<fta> sure
<asac> true ... the mob is never happy ;)
<asac> they always want "advanced" features ;) ... like hotplugging etc. :: insane :-P
<white> fta: i was told you should be asked for thunderbird/icedove 3.0 packages? :)
<asac> white: yeah ... so basically what you want is to start with bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head
<asac> and make a icedove branch out of it ... e.g. by renaming the package et al
<asac> next it comes to branding ... there are two options: a) make a "update-orig" rule in debian/rules that replaces tbird with icedove branding
<asac> or convince fta to include the hook to produce proper icedove orig.tar.gz in mozilla-devscripts
<asac> though i thihnk most logic should nowadays go to the packaging and not -devscripts
<white> asac: ok thanks, i'll start looking at it
<white> asac: is there a plan to let icedove and icedove-3.0 coexist? I am just wondering, because of the new binary package names
<asac> white: yes that should work.
<asac> its even a different source package name
<white> ok, i am just a bit surprised
<asac> white: in ubuntu we ship preview stuff in parallel
<asac> with stable stuff
<white> ah ok, do you intend to do the same for icdeove in debian?
<asac> not sure .... but i am sure that its ok to use the same versioning scheme ... and do a transition if we dont do that
<asac> white: are you planning to do a production release based on 3?
<white> asac: it would be nice to have it in experimental and then just rebuild it to get a backport, e.g. for lenny
<white> so possibly productive on lenny, yes
<BUGabundo_work> fta: ping
<BUGabundo_work> ff3.1 and 3.2 are segfaulting!
<BUGabundo_work> and only 3.0 is starting
<armin76> blame asac
<BUGabundo_work> ehhhe
 * BUGabundo_work blames asac of FF segfault! :p
<asac> BUGabundo_work: how do the segfault?
<BUGabundo_work> armin76: done
<BUGabundo_work> $ firefox-3.1
<BUGabundo_work> results in a single line: "Segmentation Fault"
<asac> fta: we need -dbg packages everywhere again ;)
<asac> didnt you do that yet?
<BUGabundo_work> ahh but a NEW ff3.0 windows opens up
<asac> sounds like jemalloc
<BUGabundo_work> so it seems fta referted his change
<BUGabundo_work> that made my FF3,1 not allow 3.0 to open
<BUGabundo_work> and now 3.1 segfaults and opens 3,0
 * BUGabundo_work reads apt logs
<BUGabundo_work> I only see an update of 3.1 to 3.2 and xulrunner 1.9.2
<BUGabundo_work> I don't have debug symbols to install to provide more data! :(
<asac> its a miserable situation with the -dbgsym things
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> aint there even a version on archive?
<BUGabundo_work> for jaunty version?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yes try the jaunty thing for 3.1
<BUGabundo_work> but I have 3.1 from ppa
<BUGabundo_work> its a higher verstion
<BUGabundo_work> should I downgrade to archive?
<asac> i would think so yes
 * BUGabundo_work opens synaptic
<BUGabundo_work> going to beta 2 and then instaling debug symbols
<BUGabundo> asac: firefox-3.1-dbgsym:
<BUGabundo>   Depends: firefox-3.1 (=3.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) but 3.1~b3~hg20081227r22500+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 is to be installed
<asac> --force-depends
<asac> hmm ... try if downgrading makese the segfault go away
<fta> <BUGabundo_work> so it seems fta referted his change <= no, i didn't, yet
<fta> <asac> fta: we need -dbg packages everywhere again ;) <= we have them for 3.1 and 3.2
<asac> BUGabundo: ^^
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: thx
<asac> fta: tbird 3 too?
<fta> hm, yes
<fta> no
<asac> @time new_york
<ubottu> Current time in America/New_York: December 30 2008, 07:47:46 - Next meeting: Server Team in 3 hours 12 minutes
<fta> no segfault here with 3.2
<asac> fta: so i assume the patch was ok?
<asac> ok found comment on bug thanks
<asac> if i only knew what exactly is going on with the menu thing
<asac> is there a hg clean-tree?
<asac> help
<fta> you have a revert but it's not what you want
<fta> make clean is probably what you need :)
<asac> yeah ... let me try that
<asac> i thin make -f client.mk clean also removes .mozconfig
<asac> better backup that somewhere
<fta> so now, all 3 firefox versions open a new window from the current one disregarding the version instead of starting from scratch.
<fta> bad
<fta> they ignore the profile
<BUGabundo_work> fta: back from lunch
<BUGabundo_work> well FF3.1 and 3.2 aree seg faulting when FF3.0 is open. haven't tested with it closed
<BUGabundo_work> can't install debug symbols for 3.1 with the error above
<BUGabundo>   Depends: firefox-3.1 (=3.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) but 3.1~b3~hg20081227r22500+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 is to be installed
<fta> the segfault appears *after* the new window is open so it doesn't matter. the issue is that it's the same version.
<fta> firefox-3.1-dbg ?
<fta> not -dbgsym
<BUGabundo_work> opening 3.2 with all FF closes opens it OK
<fta> yep
<BUGabundo> nsHeaderInfo: registerSelf called!
<BUGabundo> ~$ firefox-3.1  bash: firefox-3.1: command not found
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<fta> ?
<fta> please pastebin: sh -x /usr/bin/firefox-3.1
<BUGabundo> sh: Can't open /usr/bin/firefox-3.1
<fta> BUGabundo, then you no longer have the firefox-3.1 package installed
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> yes!
<BUGabundo> I think it removed when I tried to install debug symbols
<BUGabundo> and it failed to downgrade
<BUGabundo> instaling again
<BUGabundo> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95955/
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.1 Segmentation fault
<fta> ok, but i guess your back trace is no more helpful then mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95956/
<fta> than
<asac> BUGabundo: you have some extension that provides chrome://dragdropupload/...
<asac> Welcome to jslib version 0.1.90
<asac> how do youz get that?
<fta> http://jslib.mozdev.org/
<asac> yeah probably included by extension then
<asac> dump that
<asac> or disable it BUGabundo ^^
<fta> i'd say it's looking for misery
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> didn't even knew I had it !
 * BUGabundo_work looks at it
<asac> actually i dont see a segfaultin the paste
<BUGabundo_work> asac: I can't find that addon!!!
<asac> BUGabundo_work: disable all ;)
<fta> asac, do you know which part of the code is handling the new window thing ? i guess there's a bug in there as it ignores the profile
<BUGabundo_work> asac: the pastebin is of the script fta asked
<asac> fta: XRemote stuff
<BUGabundo_work> WITH all FF closed!
<asac> fta: there is client and server side
<BUGabundo_work> segfault is of 3,1 after I had 3,0 opened
<BUGabundo_work> asac: If I wanted a NO ADDON browser I would go with chrome
<asac> fta: /nsGTKRemoteService.cpp
<asac> and widget/src/xremoteclient
<asac> XRemoteClient::SendCommand
<asac> fta: my guess would be that it somehow takes only the string part up to / to build the X property
<asac> which identifies the running instance
<BUGabundo_work> guys, ping me if you need anything more! brb
<asac> BUGabundo_work: answer what i asked for
<asac> why dont you disable all addons?
<fta> asac, but the thing is i start with exec /usr/lib/firefox-3.1b3pre/firefox-3.1
<asac> its important to figure stuff out
<asac> thanks
<BUGabundo_work> asac: for 3.1?
<asac> fta: what difference does it make
<BUGabundo_work> ok' ill do it!
 * BUGabundo_work mumbes something
<asac> BUGabundo_work: whereever it crashes dude
<asac> ;)
<asac> identifying the root cause is the right way to debug stuff
<fta> oh, i thought you talked about $0
<asac> and if an extension is the root cause we need to know which
<fta> i need to run, see you in a few hours
<asac> fta: no i am talking about the code that finds the window
<asac> ;)
<asac> and sends a X command to "openwindow" to it
<asac> ;)
<fta> i see that now. maybe there's already a bug for that
<asac> unlikely
<asac> people probably dont try to use that mechanism that much as we do ;)
<asac> BUGabundo_work: so ;)
<asac> did it help yet?
<fta> damn, it's raining and it's -1°C, i'm looking for troubles too
<BUGabundo_work> havenmt tried!
<BUGabundo_work> lots of work to do
<BUGabundo_work> last day of work before laid off!
<BUGabundo_work> teaching new admin
<asac> sure
<asac> fta: so how does the application.ini for 3.1 and 3.2 (in your ppa) now look like?
<BUGabundo_work> guys, have a nice happy new year!
<fta> asac, just a Profile field in [App]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96138/
<asac> fta: profile is new in 3.1?
<asac> (i mean code wise)
<fta> not sure
<asac> most likely ... even if not we have no profile set
<asac> so its a bug in code
<fta> by default, there's no Profile field, even in trunk
<asac> yes
<asac> fta: how did you get the idea to do that?
<fta> songbird
<asac> e.g. adding Profile=..
<asac> ok
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/96167/
<asac> fta: fta+bugzilla@sofaraway.org?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: so profile is the "profile" name which is != THE appData->profile thing ;)
<asac> e.g. cannot be used for this
<asac> either we have to add a new property to the window (e.g. profilePath ... or something) or we cannot use it
<asac> i think we should do that for trunk anway
<asac> will prepare a patch
<asac> but now have to pick up gf
<asac> [reed]: so tbird was relesaed today ... thats definitly new milestone in crazyness ;)
<asac> i mean: everybody thought this will go out next week when we went to holiday
<asac> then while on holidays for no real reason the release gets fast-pathed and pushed the day before public-holiday (e.g. same as friday release)
<crimsun> awesome. that means at least half the mozilla-thunderbird bugs go poof!
<asac> huh?
<asac> ;)
<asac> ah you mean firefworks ;)
<asac> probably nobody will complain if email is broken new year ;)
<crimsun> =)
<fta> poor asac ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-31
<fta> http://www.techdigest.tv/2008/12/video_49_microw.html
<tonyyarusso> fta: awesome
<fta> tonyyarusso, ?
<tonyyarusso> fta: the microwaves.
<fta> yeah :)
<BUGabundo> asac fta ping
<BUGabundo> asac: I was going to test weave to migrate/merge all my 3 FF3.x profiles
<BUGabundo> but thought I would use a LOCAL webdav
<BUGabundo> already have the module enabled on apache... now HOW TO USE IT??? /me noob asks
<BUGabundo> found how http://www.digital-arcanist.com/sanctum/article.php?story=20070427101250622
<white> nsNSSCertificate.cpp:913: error: ‘PK11_GetAllSlotsForCert’ was not declared in this scope
<white> *narf* :/
<BUGabundo> fta asac I can only install FF3.1 b2 IF I remove the PPA. with it added, synaptic fails to downgrade
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: install both side by side
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.1  Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b2 and 1.9.1b2.
<BUGabundo> grrrrr
<BUGabundo> I guess I'll have to downgrade xlrunner too!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it wont downgrade since they dont share profiles ect..
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I have jaunty ff3.0.0.5, 3.1b2 and 3.2 PPA
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: no you should beable to choose the default one with update-alternatives
<BUGabundo> having FF3.1b3 PPA would not allow to start both 3.0 and 3.1
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it should if you choose it from menu
<BUGabundo> I'm starting all from console
<gnomefreak> and you mean 3.2 i hope
<BUGabundo> and with debug symbols installed
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: firefox-3.2
<BUGabundo> yesterday 3.1b3 was segfaulting
<BUGabundo> no gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you have to close one to start another
<BUGabundo> I mean 3.1 b3 PPA
<gnomefreak> .:05:23:33:. <       BUGabundo > having FF3.1b3 PPA would not allow to start  both 3.0 and 3.1
<gnomefreak> you said 3.1 2 times
<BUGabundo> until Saturday I could have ALL 3 opened at the same time
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: let me start again
<white> so i guess i am building against the wrong nspr?
<gnomefreak> i will have to check when i get home in a week or so
<BUGabundo> right NOW I have jaunty 3.0.0.5, jaunty 3.1b2 and 3.2 PPA
<BUGabundo> AFTER I comment PPA so I could install b2
<BUGabundo> with PPA enabled I'm forced to use 3.1b3 and can't downgrade
<BUGabundo> having 3.0 and 3.1b3 PPA will fail to allow to start BOTH AT THE SAMETIME
<BUGabundo> I've been discussing this all week long with asac and fta_
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.1 jaunty
<ubottu> firefox-3.1 (source: firefox-3.1): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 883 kB, installed size 3448 kB
<BUGabundo> its b2
<BUGabundo> PPA has b3
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i didnt know it was in archives yet
<BUGabundo> long time now!
<BUGabundo> I hope I made my prob clear to you now?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: to downgrade from b3 to b2 you need to use dpkg
<BUGabundo> I really should file a bug.. but fta_ said not too
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I removed the PPA and was able to install it
<gnomefreak> dpkg -i firefox=##
<BUGabundo> but now $ firefox-3.1 Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b2 and 1.9.1b2.
<BUGabundo> what a lovely error message
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: PPA dont use LP for bugs
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> PPAs should use their own BTS
<BUGabundo> but since this is an USER PPA and not a proj, there is no PPA for fta
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: should but dont
<BUGabundo> LP never fixed that
<BUGabundo> actually my bug about that was marked as won't fix
 * BUGabundo tries to find bug id
<gnomefreak> on the LP bug?
<gnomefreak> if so than they dont plan on it
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> it sucks
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: use our mailing list for bugs with anything in PPA
<BUGabundo> I usually come here!
<BUGabundo> its a bit faster
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: that is up to them see #launchpad
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: depends on where people are.
<BUGabundo> do you have any experience with webdav?
<gnomefreak> nope
<BUGabundo> asac recommened using weave to merge all my 3 FF3.x profiles
 * BUGabundo wonders if it was bug for user or bug for teams!
<gnomefreak> did you try weave?
 * gnomefreak not sure why you have to all profiles live in ~/.mozilla
<gnomefreak> you should see profile with version number if you start one ir will take the profile from other, same extensions same bookmarks ect..
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/176402
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 176402 in malone "bugs for teams" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I've been using 3.1 for some time now
<BUGabundo> and 3.0 & 3.1 profiles got really diff!
<BUGabundo> and I want to merge my ex-job windows FF3.0 profile too
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: your ext.. bookmarks werent merged?
<BUGabundo> can't loose all that info from AWESOME BAR
<gnomefreak> mine were/are when i get system back up
<BUGabundo> I merge bookmarks with foxmarks
<BUGabundo> no prob there!
<BUGabundo> I need my history!!!!!!!!
 * BUGabundo mozilla should have EXPORT HISTORY!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: bug i just copied my profile over from Jaunty and i will check on his.. but it should have moved if you saved old profiles. there should also bee a file
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: too much clutter
<BUGabundo> I know I can cp/mv any prof to any FF version... sure! but still will lose my history!!
<BUGabundo> I would need to open each profile any time I need something that is in the other profile!
<gnomefreak> cp -r
<BUGabundo> and remember that I have all 3 profiles open all the time!
<BUGabundo> FF3.0, 3.1, and 3.0 windows (on another PC)
<gnomefreak> all my stuff gets merged i dont see why yours would not be same
<BUGabundo> cat history > history3.1 ROFL
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ?????
<BUGabundo> merged from where?
<BUGabundo> please explain
<BUGabundo> I need to merge my places.sqlite urlclassifier3.sqlite session.rdf from all 3 profiles!
<thunderstruck> BUGabundo: one to another profile from 3.0 gets merged with 3.1 and 3.2 if i start them at diff. times. you will see "these extensions are not compatible with..." and bookmarks are automaticly merged. this is without win version version. open one by one and it will happen for you done open them all at once
<BUGabundo> thunderstruck == gnomefreak ?!?
<thunderstruck> yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: are you saying I should close all browsers
<BUGabundo> and start a new 3.1 profile
<BUGabundo> wit -Porfile
<BUGabundo> and allow it to import the old profile?
<BUGabundo> but that will only get one of them
 * BUGabundo looks at Import options
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: close all start one up close it start next up close it.. than if you open all at once the profiles will be ther
<BUGabundo> FF import only has Opera! no FF choise
 * BUGabundo got confused
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: inport to firefox from firefox doesnt make sense to a PC
<gnomefreak> be back i have something i need to tend to while i have in mind
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: if I have 3 profiles in a single PC, it makes all the sense
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> need to finish the inventory
<BUGabundo> ping if you come back gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: make sense to user yes make sense to firefox no
<gnomefreak> i will let you know
<BUGabundo> fta_: FYI downgrading ff3.1 to b2 and xul to b2 will allow me to habe BOTH 3.1b2 and 3.0 open
<BUGabundo> on the other hand 3.2 will seg fault
<BUGabundo> I guess the prob is in xul b3?
<gnomefreak> asac: ill be here for ~1hour than im gone for 1-2 weeks for a funeral in NJ
<gnomefreak> i made a note of flaashgot and will take care of it when i get home
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ok im back for a few minutes i hop
<gnomefreak> e
<gnomefreak> ok she seems to be ready to leave, im bringing laptop but not sure how much time i will have
<fta> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/96969/ then it pauses
<armin76> asac: when are you going to fix the sigbus!
<asac> armin76: next year ;)
<Jazzva> new year is here, so happy new year everyone :). now back to the friends
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-01
<fta> Happy New Year everyone!
<fta> Jan  1 01:00:03 cube kernel: [3752660.029479] Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC     :) 23:59:60
<sebner> fta: wth? O_o
<armin76> sebner: 2008 was on second longer than 2007
<fta> this year, they had to add 1 sec to GMT to keep it in sync. ntpd produced the syslog above :)
<sebner> armin76: I know
<sebner> it just looks wired
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-02
<white> happy new year
<white> fta asac: for me something like the rule targets on the bottom of http://people.debian.org/~white/icedove/rules works to create a icedove .orig.tar.gz, which contains another .tar.gz
<white> i'll be busy travelling for the weekend, but will look into icedove-3.0 and icedove DSA next week
<white> i'm not a make expert and i am not sure, if the targets are redundant, but maybe we could use something like this
<white> ok, i'll be offline now
<fta> mozilla bug 318855
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 318855 in Application Update ""Help/Check for Updates" should not be disabled when Firefox doesn't have write access to itself, but should perform check anyway (and, on Linux, prompt for root password)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318855
<fta> mozilla bug 415128
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 415128 in General "Help→About dialog does not mention any license. (licenses, tri-license, MPL, source, EULA, license agreement)" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415128
<fta> asac, hmm, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=353787
<fta> asac, i mean, mozilla bug 470379, chocking with our bzXXX_gre_extension_plugin_support.patch
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 470379 in Add-ons Manager "Remove code to upgrade from 1.0 profiles" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=470379
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-03
<fta> crimsun, bug 311334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311334 in pulseaudio "Audio cuts out when playing ogg natively in Shiretoko" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311334
<crimsun> wrong package, but ok
<crimsun> (fixed)
 * asac back
<asac> white: thanks
<asac> let me know ... i will start to work on icedove 2.....19 today
<asac> happy new year everyone
<fta> hi
<fta> what is icedove 2?
<asac> 2.0.0.19 ;)
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> hi
<fta> tb2 ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> white is from debian security team and also seems to be iterested in helpign out a bit more
<fta> the package looks like my tb3
<asac> on tbird 3
<asac> fta: no icedove package looks like the tbird 2 packages we have
<asac> i mean the icedove 2 ;)
<fta> really?
<asac> fta: of course ... i am the icedove maintainer ;)
<asac> fta: icedove 3 doesnt exist yet ... but white wnated to look at them and i told him to base this on tbird 2
<asac> err 3
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/98974/
<fta> looks like icedove 3 to me
<asac> fta: nice ... seems he already diud it then
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> i never questioned that ;)
<asac> i guess the branding dir is a bit fucked still ... but that shouldnt be hard to fix
<fta> so a mozilla-devscripts file and it rocks
<asac> we could move it there ... but i think it makes most sense to just use tbird 3 moz-devscript stuff
<asac> and patch the branding and so in debian/rules
<asac> if you want to add a icedove.mk ... why not ;)=
<asac> though i thought we wanted to stop putting more orig logic into -devscripts
<fta> remember the project file could live in the package now
<BUGabundo> hi
<asac> fta: right ... thats what i would want in this case
<BUGabundo> will someone moderate my email on the ML?
<BUGabundo> thanks in advance!
<fta> i mean, use a project file instead of the new stuff in the diff
<asac> BUGabundo: i would if i could
<asac> remember
<asac> ;)
<asac> the pass
<asac> usually gnomefreak does that
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<asac> fta: sure. can you guide white how to do that?
<fta> yep
<fta> asac, but that mean m-d in debian...
<asac> fta: thats ok
<asac> nobody raised any real concern and even if ... ;)
<asac> who cares?
<asac> :-Ü
<asac> ok 64-bit native plugin backed out :)
<fta> why?
<asac> because we dont have a stable URL ;)
<asac> already discussed that right?
<fta> oh
<asac> also kees dumped nspluginwrapper support
<asac> which is supposed to be optional
<asac> fta: native will come back when adobe has final ... so we can download it from partner
<asac> also latest nspluginwrapper is quite perfect
<asac> shouldnt make much a difference anymore ... except that ffox doesnt crash
<asac> fta: give it a try on 32-bit
<asac> for me it just rocks ;)
<fta> is there a cdbs hook for lintian?
<fta> i mean, an existing .mk
<asac> fta: in which way?
<asac> so that it gets run automatically?
<fta> just build-dep on lintian, include a file and done
<fta> yep
<asac> fta: purpose: run auto?
<asac> ah ok
<asac> i dont think so ... i think the current hook is: "use debuild"
<asac> not dpkg-buildpackage
<asac> fta: what was the prob with mozilla bug 470379 ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 470379 in Add-ons Manager "Remove code to upgrade from 1.0 profiles" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=470379
<asac> breaks our gre patch?
<asac> Jazzva: there?
<asac> ;)
<fta> well, no real problem, a chunk of code disappeared
<fta> so part of the patch is gone now
<asac> fta: did our code touch V10 function?
<asac> _upgradeFromV10 i mean
<fta> asac, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head/revision/396
<Jazzva> asac: yep
<asac> Jazzva: hi ... i uploaded nspluginwrapper ,)
<Jazzva> asac: thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: we have one rather important feature we need for nspluginwrapper: auto-update of wrappers
<asac> my current idea is that nspluginwrapper has a registry dir like: /var/lib/nspluginwrapper/wrapper.d/
<asac> which nspluginwrapper looks at during postinst and recreates the wrappers
<asac> i hope we can just put the wrapper.so's in there and nspluginwrapper is smart enough to find the "source" when using the -u flag
<Jazzva> we can try that :)
<asac> like nspluginwrapper -u /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> err
<asac> but of course a different path
<asac> nspluginwrapper -u /var/lib/nspluginwrapper/wrapper.d/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> if we cannput put the wrappers there directly we can have text files in there with lines like:
<asac> /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplugin.so
<asac> but i hope that nspluginwrapper -u just works
<asac> (though it seems to not do anything - at least when i dont change the /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplugin.so ...)
<asac> nspluginwrapper  -v -n -u /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> Update plugin /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> nspluginwrapper  -v -n -u /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> Update plugin /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> oops
<asac> ;)
<asac> it doesnt touch it ... so maybe its rewally smart and checks md5sums?
<asac> or its broken
<Jazzva> maybe they're already updated :)?
<asac> yes thats what i mean ... but that would mean its smart and checks md5sums ... or maybe it doesnt do anything if the api is ok?
<Jazzva> the last time I needed to recreate wrappers was when we moved from 1.1.8 to 1.1.10
<asac> no clue
<asac> we should try
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am just curious if its smart enough or if its broken :)
<Jazzva> let me downgrade to 1.1.8, and test
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99011/
<asac> thats the code
<asac> yeah downgrade would help
<asac> else if (strcmp(plugin_info.ident, NPW_PLUGIN_IDENT) != 0) {
<asac> seems to do something smart at least
<Jazzva> right, looking at that part
<asac> else if (strcmp(plugin_info.ident, NPW_PLUGIN_IDENT) != 0) {
<asac> oh so maybe a touch of the .so is enough
<asac> to trigger it
<Jazzva> brb, lunch time...
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok so upgrading plugins would work that way
<asac> now just to check whether upgrading/downgradiung nspluginwrapper works too
<Jazzva> asac, where does nspluginwrapper put its wrappers?
<Jazzva> asac: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so -> /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree//npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> Jazzva: currently its undefined
<Jazzva> but /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ is empty...
<asac> Jazzva: we can either say: they always have to be in /var/lib/nspluginwrapper/wrapper.d
<asac> or we can say that they have to put a text file in that directory
<asac> that describes where the parts are
<asac> Jazzva: well ... it shouldnt be empty
<asac> Jazzva: if you are on jaunty its because kees dropped nspluginwrapper support
<asac> completely
<asac> i uploaded a fixed version earlier today
<Jazzva> ah... ok
<asac> maybe its already on your mirror m
<Jazzva> that explains it :)
<asac> flashplugin-nonfree that is
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> Jazzva: i think we should put the wrappers directly there
<asac> and make a link in /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin.so ... which is then used also if you dont use wrapper
<asac> but i can fix the flashplugin-nonfree mess
<asac> will do it when renaming the package to flashplugin-installer
<asac> Jazzva: so the idea is to ship a script in /usr/sbin/update-npwrappers
<asac> that updates the wrappers .... flashplugin-nonfree will then just call that in postinst
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> we should still have an option for people that don't want to use npw for some reason...
<Jazzva> can't we just call npw -u?
<asac> Jazzva: imo thats independent ... postinst of flashplugin-nonfree should still check whether nspluginwrapper is on system before doing that
<asac> urg ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/99048/
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> whats up with launchpad cert?
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99049/
<asac> Jazzva: its a bit difficult
<Jazzva> npw -u should work :)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah i think thats ok
<asac> Jazzva: i just wonder if we need more magic
<asac> i mean: postinst would have to check whether a wrapper was already created
<asac> question here is: does postinst know the name?
<asac> and path ... where to look at?
<asac> maybe nspluginwrapper should ship a ensure-npw <FILE> ... which would then do the magic of
<asac> a) guessing whether its already wrapped
<asac> b) run -u or -i depending on the result
<asac> do we know whether its safe to guess the wrapper filename like: npwrapper.<ORIGINAL-FILENAME> ?
<asac> imo we should put that logic in nspluginwrapper ... so we just have to change it at that place if that guessing changes at some point
<fta> asac, tar: icedove-branding-2.0.0.x.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<asac> fta: yeah but thats the followup issue
<asac> fta: the issue is that bzr branch bails out due to cert issues
<Jazzva> asac: I'll check in the source
<asac> so i dont have a tarball
<fta> asac, is that a signed branch ? or a branch with signed commits ?
<asac> Jazzva: i think its curently safe ... what i mean is that we need a script to do the update-install stuff in nspluginwrapper ... so we dont have to put that guess-logic in each and every package
<asac> fta: i think its a ssl cert issue
<asac> because its a curl issue
<asac> bzr: ERROR: pycurl.error: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt')
<fta> do you have that file?
<fta> i do
<Jazzva> asac: right, we could run "nspluginwrapper -l" to check for installed wrappers, and then to run "nspluginwrapper -u" on them, if that works
<asac> fta: try to run:
<fta> i need to run, cu ~7pm
<asac> sh -c "cd $tmpdir; bzr export --format=tgz --root= icedove-branding-2.0.0.x.tar.gz lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/icedove-branding-2.0.0.x ; tar xzf icedove-branding-2.0.0.x.tar.gz"
<asac> Jazzva: do you run jaunty? can you try the command above?
<asac> fta: ok
<asac> cu
<Jazzva> asac: ok
<james_w> bug 310675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310675 in gnutls26 "failure to trust login.launchpad.net, while openssl does" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310675
<asac> Jazzva: err sorry
<asac> ;)
<asac> Jazzva: rock thanks
<asac> james_w: ^^
<fta> "--root= icedove-branding-2.0.0.x.tar.gz" ?
<asac> Jazzva: so nevermind ;)
<asac> fta: thats ok ... it always worked
<Jazzva> ok :)
<asac> james_w: happy new year .... do you know that bzr bd _always_ recreates tar if we have .bzr-builddeb/default.conf magic?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/99053/
<asac> james_w: that caused issue for me because the orig doesnt match everywhere
<james_w> asac: yes
<james_w> it's a known problem
<asac> james_w: ok so its accepted as a problem. thanks
<asac> james_w: is there a bug
<asac> fta: yeah i was dumb
<asac> fta: i pasted the wrong code ;) ... the code that fails uses https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<asac> as branch
<asac> fta: thanks anyway
<james_w> asac: can't find one
<Jazzva> asac: this should update wrappers, at least it seems logical to me :)... nspluginwrapper -v -n -u `nspluginwrapper -l | grep "npwrapper"`
<asac> Jazzva: hmm ... for that we would need to teach nspluginwrappera bout our other locations
<asac> e.g. xulrunner-addons/plugins firefox-addons/plugins/
<asac> but i think thats the right way to go
<asac> otoh what if users have their own wrapper installed?
<Jazzva> shouldn't npw already know about it?
<asac> Jazzva: how? i think the current -l logic is quiet dump. will probably scan a fixed set of directories (e.g. profile + system dirs)
<asac> i dont think it checks whether the plugin originates from itself
<Jazzva> ok, i'll check
<asac> Jazzva: we could whitelist a bunch of locations
<asac> Jazzva: but maybe we should really just do what you suggested
<asac> and teach npw about more locations
<asac> and later fix the "dont do that if its not generated by the packaged npw"
<Jazzva> asac: it's in process_list, and it checks dirs returend by get_mozilla_plugin_dirs()
<Jazzva> (in file npw-config.c)
<asac> Jazzva: yes. do you see any meta info field that points to the npw lib?
<asac> strings /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so | grep /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/
<asac> /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/x86_64/linux/npwrapper.so
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<asac> so there seems to be some meta info available that we could use to limit output of -l
<Jazzva> ah... I see...
<asac> of course at best fix -l itself and not write something around it
<asac> ok lets go for it
<asac> question now is whether we want to provide a convenice ensure-and-update-npw <FILE>
<asac> convenience
<asac> also we might want to have something like delete-npw <FILE>2D
<Jazzva> NPW_PluginInfo should be the struct that holds all information about wrapper...
<asac> yeah
<asac> typedef struct __attribute__((packed)) { char ident[NPW_PLUGIN_IDENT_SIZE]; char path[PATH_MAX]; time_t mtime; char target_arch[65]; char target_os[65];
<asac> } NPW_PluginInfo;
<asac> in sysdeps.h
<Jazzva> right...
<asac> so is "path" the path from above?
<asac> maybe a printf(..) would help
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> asac: we could just add our dirs in "static const char *default_dirs[]" in npw-config.c, which I think we already do in one patch
<asac> +static const char *debian_link_dirs[] = {
<asac> thats all quiet messy imo
<Jazzva> yeah ;)
<asac> i think its really just a hack for the "instalL"
<asac> doesnt register the dirs in there properly
<asac> 000_debian_make_symlinks.diff
<asac> or?
<asac> Jazzva: so we have NSPLUGIN_DIR ... whiuch we use to installl "just" to a specific dir
<asac> maybe we can just use the current dirs ... and the NSPLUGIN_DIR (if set) to implement -l
<Jazzva> asac: btw, path field is the path to the original plugin "printf("  Original plugin: %s\n", plugin_info.path);"
<asac> hmm
<asac> so its not in that struct
<asac> Jazzva: we have:
<asac> src/npw-config.c:	&& strcmp(plugin_info.path, NPW_OLD_DEFAULT_PLUGIN_PATH) != 0;		// exclude ARCH npwrapper.so
<asac> src/sysdeps.h:#define NPW_OLD_DEFAULT_PLUGIN_PATH NPW_LIBDIR "/" HOST_ARCH "/" NPW_WRAPPER
<asac> src/npw-config.c:	&& strcmp(plugin_info.path, NPW_OLD_DEFAULT_PLUGIN_PATH) != 0;		// exclude ARCH npwrapper.so
<asac> src/sysdeps.h:#define NPW_OLD_DEFAULT_PLUGIN_PATH NPW_LIBDIR "/" HOST_ARCH "/" NPW_WRAPPER
<asac> for me this seems like plugin_info.path is really supposed to be the wrapper.so path
<asac> and not the original plugin
<asac> strange
<asac> maybe there are two plugin_info ?
<Jazzva> not sure...
<asac> Jazzva: oh ok
<asac> maybe the wrapper.so is a valid plugin and this function just ensures that it doesnt wrap itself
<asac> so yeah
<asac> so there is most likely no such info available
<asac> too bad
<asac> so we would need to extent this thing ... but well
<asac> should be possible to do in future
<asac> so nothing really blocking us imo
<asac> Jazzva: i think if we have all right dirs registered, just running
<asac> nspluginwrapper -u
<asac> (without file) should just work
<asac> well i mean its supposed to work
<asac> ;)
<asac> semantic like: upgrade all
<Jazzva> asac: will work, if we change it :). I think I already tried running "npw -u" :)
<Jazzva> npw -a?
<Jazzva> asac: nspluginwrapper -v -a -u
<asac> yeah ;9
<asac> just found it too
<asac> sudo nspluginwrapper -v -a -u
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> i think we also need -n ?
<Jazzva> which is done here: static int auto_update_plugins(void) on line 952 in npw-config.c
<Jazzva> so, if we need to add more dirs, we can patch get_mozilla_plugin_dirs...
<asac> yes. so hard code or use NSPLUGIN_DIRS=dir1,dir2,dir3 ... to extend that list?
<asac> maybe hardcode and send upstream
<asac> so adding xulrunner-addons firefox-addons mozilla and /var/lib/nspluginwrapper/wrapper.d/
<Jazzva> asac, so are we going that way? to patch default_dirs?
<asac> Jazzva: yep ... want to do that?
<Jazzva> ok...
<Jazzva> do we use /usr/lib64/firefox-addons and stuff for x64 sysstems?
<asac> Jazzva: you could also adjust the nspluginwrapper dir used by the debian patch that creates symlinks
<Jazzva> *systems
<asac> it should use the wrapper.d too i think
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah i thkink that would be right
<asac> Jazzva: i think we dont need /usr/lib64/ for now ... just /usr/lib/ i think
<asac> but we might want to revisit that situation when we come to 64-bit native plugin and stuff
<Jazzva> asac: also, take a look at this :)
<asac> s/situation/decision/ ;) i am stupid
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99071/ hehe :)
<Jazzva> 'n' for "native", and 'n' for "nosymlinks"
<asac> lets use "z" then ;)
<asac> for nosymlinks
<asac> and send that changed patch to debian
<Jazzva> and to also document it in print_usage
<Jazzva> since it's documented in manpage, as -n parameter, and it's not documented in --help
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> ok, I'll fix that later. I'm gonna work on school project a bit :)
<Jazzva> so we can continue this later tonight :)
<asac> yeah and iam going http://identi.ca/notice/1684595
<asac> cu later
<Jazzva> have fun, cu
<asac> sport isnt much fun for me
<asac> ;)
<asac> but thanks!
<asac> u2
<Jazzva> heh
<Jazzva> thanks
<fta> crimsun, it's back ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/99150/
<asac> fta: upload.ubuntu.com ftp is down?
<fta> no idea
<asac> so the glue in debian will go to icedove-dev
<asac> as it seems
<asac> and iceape will be dropped or EOL'ed once we find that we cannot provide sec support in lenny
<fta> do you mean, no seamonkey at all in debian?
<asac> yes
<asac> nobody cares enough to prepare a build and QA that based on new tarballs
<asac> for security updates
<fta> maybe someone should inform upstream
<asac> about what?
<asac> that nobody wants to step up for iceape?
<asac> or that they managed to make seamonkey become another victim of heavy maintenance burden due to mozilla security policy?
<asac> ;)
<asac> seriously, it shows how hard it is for mozilla software to stay in a distro
<asac> Jazzva: ok so just running -u as root sounds a bit scary as it seems to update user profile wrappers too
<Jazzva> asac: patching the source to add option --no-profile-dirs?
<Jazzva> so, if that's set, then we can skip return of profile dir in get_mozilla_plugin_dirs :)...
<fta> #rank name                            inst  vote   old recent no-files (maintainer)
<fta> 4976  seamonkey-browser               9732  4262  4565   903     2 (Ubuntu Mozilla Team)
<fta> 6136  iceape-browser                  6465   118  4236    13  2098 (Ubuntu Mozilla Team)
<fta> 33581 seamonkey-2.0-browser             42    16    19     7     0 (Unknown)
<asac> wow
<asac> no-files ok
<asac> quiet a bunch of gutsy users?
<asac> i think no-files is transitional package
<fta> 8565  seamonkey                       2993     0     6     0  2987 (Ubuntu Mozilla Team)
<asac> and just iceape?`
<fta> 10448 iceape                          1798     0     0     0  1798 (Ubuntu Mozilla Team)
<asac> so seamonkey is probably
<asac> ~ the same as the users thatinstalled it to use it
<asac> the rest is pulled in by rdepends?
<asac> are there rdepends?
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: look at mozilla-noscript
<asac> that has rank 5630 and pulls in seamonkey-browser?
<fta> 5815  mozilla-noscript                7233   955  4953   801   524 (Arnaud Renevier)
<asac> yeah ... that pulls in seamonkey-browser
<asac> i have the feeling that this is an accident then
<asac> almost everyone wanted -noscript
<asac> but well ... quiet guesswork
<fta> i dropped -noscript since ff3.0, adblock is enough
<asac> just seems strange that almost every seamonkey user uses noscript ;)
<asac> fta: yes :)
<asac> fta: but it seems that we didnt transition it for firefox users
<asac> and now users that used that in the past have seamonkey-browser ;)
<asac> (just one/my theory)
<fta> 1514  thunderbird                    180467 45689 122773 11956    49 (Alexander Sack)
<fta> 1667  mozilla-thunderbird            131112   617 48249   114 82132 (Alexander Sack)
<fta> 25793 thunderbird-3.0                  141    16    66    59     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 141, lol
<fta> most were at uds then ;)
<asac> its b1?
<asac> why not upload to jaunty?
<fta> it's my ppa
<fta> no reason
<asac> ok will look and if i have any idea that we need something before let you know
<fta> 14973 firefox-3.1                      891   146   312   433     0 (Unknown)
<fta> 35431 firefox-3.2                       40     5     0    35     0 (Unknown)
<asac> +EXTRA_SYSTEM_CONFIGURE_FLAGS
<asac> why do we set that to NULL?
<asac> what harmful stuff is in there by default?
<asac> (xul ...head)
<fta> nothing, i like to set default, habits
<asac> the "fix permissions" commit is a good one ;)
<asac> good catch
<asac> fta: yeah lets dump it. otherwise its not easy to set from outside
<asac> fta: so you are now officially a icedove uploader ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> oh you just ahve to send your key to the debian keyring thing
<asac> ;)
<asac> hmm ... too bad. i didnt sign your key right?
<asac> dump
<Nafallo> asac: you never signed mine either ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: yeah. i am not really a fan of key-parties ;) not beerful enough
<Nafallo> asac: ...we had an office... ;-)
<fta> damn, i wanted to do that at UDS
<asac> fta: you could visit mh ;)
<asac> he probably is in paris (not sure)
<fta> he's in the area, but i don't remember where
<asac> hmm ... my fox hangs
<asac> otherwise i would look
<fta> ?
<asac> ok lets see
<asac> too bad that i had to kill ffox
<fta> each time mine dies or freezes, it's sound related
<asac> mine was "large" page
<asac> fta: seems to live outside of paris
<asac> 10km from centre north west
<fta> i'm ~10k west
<asac> quiet close then ;)
<asac> hehe
<fta> quite, yes
<fta> are the *.install files bashisms or not?
<asac> good question
<fta> i mean, can i use {foo,bar} in there?
<asac> /usr/bin/dh_install
<fta> hm, perl globs
<Nafallo> asac: pm :-)
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/1687030
<asac> Nafallo: ^^
<Nafallo> ah. hehe.
<fta> well.. https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=fennec
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/99213/
<asac> fta: license file will make it fail anyway ;)
<fta> maybe
<fta> it's not clear what i should do with this testsuite now. is that even supposed to run fine?
<fta> just tried one at random, it's scary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99219/
<asac> fta: are those mochitests failing?
<fta> donno, this is what is installed with --enable-tests --enable-mochitest
<asac> fta: try without mochitest
<fta> i can run make check at build time, it looks nicer
<asac> fta: i think you have to run "make check"
<fta> it fails at some point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99221/
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/uriloader/exthandler/tests/unit/test_handlerService.js#155
<asac> fta: maybe gconf?
<fta> mozilla bug 470307
<asac> err gnome-support i mean ;)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 470307 in File Handling "'make check' on OSX depends on Mail.app being installed" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=470307
<asac>  do_check_eq(0, protoInfo.possibleApplicationHandlers.length);
<asac>  do_check_false(protoInfo.alwaysAskBeforeHandling);
<asac> thats for http
<asac> what profile is the "test" using?
<fta> i have no clue
<fta> i'm walking in dark here
<fta> i have a whole lot of TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL
<fta> i should ship _tests too.
<fta> but where?
<fta> /usr/share/doc ? /usr/lib ?
<fta> stuck..
<fta> dpkg-buildpacka───rules───make───sh───make───sh───make───sh───make───sh───make───sh───run-mozilla.sh───test_all.sh───xpcshell───2*[{xpcshell}]
<fta> or slow?
<fta> asac, build-tree/mozilla/_tests/xpcshell-simple/test_update/profile/cookies.sqlite
<asac> good
<fta> it seems i'm stuck in test_0040_general.js
<fta> log ends with: Testing: url constructed with %LOCALE% - http://localhost:4444/data/%LOCALE%/
<fta> not sure what to expect
<asac> fta: which test?
<asac> pt1, 2, 3?
<asac> probably updateChecker doesnt work
<fta> not sure
<fta> fta      18643  0.0  0.7  48972 14840 ?        Sl+  23:05   0:00 ../../../../dist/bin/xpcshell -j -s -f ../../../../tools/test-harness/xpcshell-simple/head.js -f ../../../../_tests/xpcshell-simple/test_update/unit/head_update.js -f ../../../../_tests/xpcshell-simple/test_update/unit/test_0040_general.js -f ../../../../tools/test-harness/xpcshell-simple/tail.js -f ../../../../tools/test-harness/xpcshell-simple/execute_test.js -f ../../../../_tests
<fta> /xpcshell-simple/test_update/unit/tail_update.js
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/mozapps/update/test/unit/test_0040_general.js.in#309
<asac> yes i the tail is probably waiting for the async event to set something
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99261/
<asac> like "do_timeout" ;)
<fta> there's a process listening on localhost:4444
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/99264/
<fta> btw, this is 1.9.1, not trunk
<fta> mozilla Bug 446527
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 446527 in Application Update "major update not offered when some language packs are installed" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=446527
<asac> fta: are you running stuff shipped in testsuite or in build tree?
<asac> (testsuite - package)
<fta> make check in the build tree for now
<asac> fta: why does -testsuite conflict with 1.9.2?
<asac> those ship different paths from what i see in .install
<fta> because it installs files in the -dev dirs, and -dev conflicts
<fta> (it installs idl/h files)
<asac> fta: yes. but they already conflict
<fta> doesn't matter much for now, it's still just an experiment
<asac> yeah
<fta> maybe it fails because i have no locales for 3.1..
<asac> you know whether the same happens on 1.9.2?
<asac> (i only have such a tree)
<fta> donno
<fta> asac, it seems make check is not what i want, according to this: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421611#c5
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 421611 in Build Config "Need to be able to run tests on arbitrary build" [Normal,New]
<[reed]> asac: upstream doesn't care about Debian's non-branded builds
<[reed]> if you want an honest answer
<[reed]> :)
<fta> imho, upstream doesn't care enough about linux/unix as a whole
<fta> and even worse, upstream cares only about firefox
<[reed]> eh, I disagree
<[reed]> they care about linux/unix, or else we wouldn't spend so much time on stuff... Linux/Unix is especially important with Mobile
<[reed]> however, I can agree that upstream cares more about Firefox than anything else
<[reed]> but that's just how things are
<asac> i think its human to do that
<fta> you don't care about desktop users, mostly because you can't count us
<asac> but the weight is not perfectly balanced imo
<[reed]> if your blocklist code isn't broken, we do count you
<[reed]> Linux is just tiny
<[reed]> even Mac is so much bigger
<fta> we have more choices too
<asac> problem with using stats to allocate investments is that it will bias the future ;)
<asac> (not really saying that this is happening here ... more like a general statement)
<[reed]> I think Linux is still being considered upstream pretty heavily, imho... now, packaging/embedding, maybe no, but support for Linux is definitely a priority
<asac> i have no real complains about linux in specific
<asac> my only criticism would be that resource allocation is done based on how popular a product is atm
<asac> fta: TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL | ../../../_tests/xpcshell-simple/test_libjar/unit/test_bug407303.js | test failed, see log
<fta> asac, as i said, i have tons of TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL
<[reed]> that's not good
<[reed]> you should be passing the test suite, as we do
<[reed]> :(
<fta> that's what i'm trying to do
<[reed]> how are you running them? #developers and Waldo are two good sources of help
<fta> make check for now
<[reed]> I don't know enough about the test suite to help you that much... gavin and dolske might can help.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-01-04
<dolske> I'd be happy to. Oh, wait, is this a failure on linux? meh, don't care.
<dolske> :-)
<dolske> It would be helpful if you could post you mozconfig and detailed output from the failure.
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99221/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99264/
<fta> i have several like those
<fta> we don't use a mozconfig. our configure line looks like this: --enable-system-cairo --disable-system-sqlite --with-system-nspr --with-system-nss --disable-system-hunspell --enable-application=xulrunner --enable-extensions=default --with-default-mozilla-five-home=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2a1pre --enable-startup-notification --with-user-appdir=.mozilla --without-system-jpeg --with-system-zlib=/usr --with-system-bz2=/usr --disable-javaxpcom --disable-
<fta> crashreporter --disable-elf-dynstr-gc --disable-installer --disable-strip --disable-strip-libs --disable-install-strip --disable-updater --enable-optimize --with-distribution-id=com.ubuntu
<fta> with --enable-tests --enable-mochitest now
<asac> fta: strange ... i get something else ,)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99312/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99313/
<asac> i get that error for both: outr package ... and pristine mozilla-central build (3.2pre)
<fta> maybe i have this one too. I didn't capture everything yet
<asac> fta: make check bails out on first error
<asac> thats the idea of unit testing
<fta> i do. I have a flag now
<asac> k
<asac> mine is definitly a regression. it does exactly what it shouldnt do
<fta> remember i fixed a bashism
<asac> fta: thats a javascript testcase
<asac> also it happens with 1.9.1.head branch too
<fta> the bashism was in the caller, not in the test itself
<asac> so you didnt commit that to branch?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99316/
<fta> i did
<fta> line 77-79, it's a broken symlink
<fta> and i'm testing xul right now, not browser (yet)
<dolske> "httpd.js:406: ReferenceError: dumpn is not defined" is something you should ask Walso about. not sure why that would be happening, since dumpn() is used all over that code.
<asac> me too
<dolske> err, Waldo
<fta> in http://paste.ubuntu.com/99264/, it froze after the last line, waiting for something. i let it run for ~1h, nada
<fta> the corresponding log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99261/
<asac> fta: i am testing xul too ... do you run that in a chroot?
<fta> yes
<asac> e.g. because my test gets further than you (and both branches fail on the same)
<asac> fta: maybe you are missing some package then
<dolske> the first failure in 99221 would appear to be at http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.1/source/uriloader/exthandler/tests/unit/test_handlerService.js#155
<dolske> heh, I think I wrote that part of the test but have blocked that memory. content handling can be a bit ugly to work with. :/
<asac> we already saw that
<asac> my idea was that maybe it uses/not uses gconf to get http handler?
<asac> are we sure its actually running mozilla builds?
<asac> i mean is make check what is run on tinderboxes
<fta> ?
<asac> s/running/ running on/
<asac> my configure flags are really really close to official flags i think and still it fails
<dolske> test_bug407303.js | 2152398922 == 2152398878.... the 2152398922 is the unexpected value, which is NS_ERROR_UNSAFE_CONTENT_TYPE
<asac> right
<asac> interesting as its exactly the value the bug tried to "not"-get
<dolske> are you sure your source tree has the patch that was applied to nsJARChannel.cpp? oh, you said you get that failure with a stock mozilla tree too?
<asac> dolske: what i pasted is with stock mozilla-central
<asac> and i get the same in our package build tree (which is why i tried mozilla-central)
<asac> dolske: and yes. its definitly in ;) i checked the nsJARChannel.cpp code
<dolske> hmm. I don't really know that code.
<asac> i backed out the last patch that touched nsJARChannel.cpp now
<asac> (there was just one commit
<asac> )
<asac> lets see
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/raw-rev/3b4a3bfc99a7
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/3b4a3bfc99a7
<asac> doesnt really look promissing
<asac> from the diff i see there
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> dolske: all fine ... i think my provider is too dump and returns an IP for anything
<asac> probably should setup a chroot for tests
<dolske> oh, heh, it's resolving test.invalid? nice.
<asac> yeah i hate them ;)
<asac>  ping test.invalid
<asac> PING test.invalid (64.236.172.120) 56(84) bytes of data.
<fta> hm,i doubt that will work in our builders
<dolske> We can probably fix that in the test suite, though. I think all the network requests are proxied through httpd.js
<dolske> That should be able to enfore a never-resolves hostname.
<asac> hopefully
<dolske> (We've had similar problems in the past, with tests that relied on external URLs to load something. Same fix should probably just disable all external requests?)
<asac> yes. i think that makes most sense. not really sure though if builders allow to open ports at all though ;)
<asac> but we will see
<asac> lets see how far i get now
<dolske> the tests shouldn't requite that, and if there are any tests doing that it's a bug.
<asac> hmm ... but httpd.js opens a port doesnt it?
<dolske> on localhost.
<asac> yeah thats what i wondered about ;)
<crimsun> fta: ok, i think i have a test case + fix for that error, but i need to test
<crimsun> fta: ^ RE: pulseaudio
<crimsun> these locking issues are nasty :/
<asac> yay. so make check finished here ;)
<fta> crimsun, it seems luke updated pa in jaunty
<fta> asac, what did you change? and does it work with our package?
<asac> not yet with our package. in pristine tree i dumped the testcase from above
<asac> that was everything that failed
<asac> btw, i also ended up with a httpd.js bug
<asac> i think that happens if the port is in use
<asac> for me that happened when i ran two testsuites at the same time
<asac> so now it failsin autocomplete ... quite late in build (e.g. toolkit/)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99328/
<crimsun> fta: hmm, really? i only see my update that i asked jordan (laserjock) to upload.
<fta> let me recheck
<fta> sorry, my bad. i have 0.9.13-2ubuntu4
<crimsun> you keep hitting a race; i think i have worked around it
<crimsun> need to take a break for a few hours, will return to it
<fta> :)
<fta> asac, i just pushed xul 1.9.1 to my ppa with all the new stuff in. we'll see from the logs.
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: fails right in xpcom
<asac> build seems not to fail when tests fail
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99339/
<asac> so we cannot write to TEMP dirs ;)
<asac> fta: setup a tmp/ dir in build trree and set TEMP env before running test i guess
<fta> grrr, missing files.
<fta> i wanted the build to continue even if check failed
<asac> fta: heh
<asac> i can reproduce that error
<asac> if i unset LANG
<asac> so maybe set LANG=en_US
<asac> hmmm only export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 works
<asac> is that a testrunner issue?
<fta> /usr/bin/make -C build-tree/mozilla  check || exit 0
<asac> i mean xul shouldnt have issues with utf if ystem doesnt have utf
<fta> you mean here http://paste.ubuntu.com/99346/ ?
<asac> yes thats the issue
<asac> looks a bit like the second string has a whitespace
<asac> CAA:89 ==  CAA:89
<asac> but well
<asac> my guess is that the .js file goes through shell and that mangels utf?
<asac> can that be?
<asac> unlikely i guess
<fta> strange, only amd64 failed
<fta> asac, can't reproduce locally
<fta> even with no env at all
<fta> for some reason, TraceTreeDrawer.h is not installed on amd64
<fta> hm, no ENABLE_JIT on 64bit???
<wikz> fta: Hi, I upped the spicebird pkg to revu. If you have some spare time, could you just glance over it and see if I have done everything right?, before I ask someone to review it. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=spicebird
 * asac yawns
<wikz> asac: my source build fails but binary builds fine. http://paste.ubuntu.com/99609/ what could be wrong?
<wikz> this is my first release, so I used  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -kABE512E9
<asac> fta: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19086 (for Bug 312353)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312353 in xorg-server "improper mouse hover behavior with links" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312353
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19086 in Input/Core "Enter/Leave model sends wrong events" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> there is a patch
<asac> wikz: dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<asac> wikz: you should ahve used bzr so you can run bzr clean-tree
<asac> usually this means that you accumulated either binary or other cruft (like links etc.) during build that are not cleaned on debian/rules clean
<asac> could also be a "vi" .swp file if you still have it open
<asac> to build source your tree must be 100% clean
<asac> of course debian/rules clean should be fixed to make that happen
<asac> (so its in your hands :))
<wikz> asac: I dload the original tarball from upstream, untar the contents in spicebird-0.7/mozilla alongside debian and do a source build. I checked the tarball and it contains .exes, zips and .cvsignore and still get the same error. All this before I try to build it.
<wikz> so I guess debian/rules would have no role in this, right?
<asac> wikz: your paste isnt complete
<asac> wikz: it spits out which files it cannot represent in diff.gz
<asac> just look carefully at what it prints
<asac> wikz: not sure what you mean. what file is it that causes the troubles?
<wikz> It's an enormous list. more than 15000 lines. Should I paste the whole thing
<asac> wikz: warning: arent a problem
<asac> look for errors (non-warnings)
<asac> (well, warnings arent nice either, but should break the source build)
<wikz> yes there were lots of errors. I will paste them now.
<asac> wikz: just paste a bunch of them
<asac> most likely they show the problem quite nice
<wikz> sure, also It tried importing into lp but https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/+bug/310283
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310283 in launchpad-cscvs "svn import fails due to unsigned cert" [Undecided,New]
<asac> yeah
<asac> let me know if nobody triages that in lets say 1-2 weeks
<wikz> it's been so for months
<wikz> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99622/
<wikz> as you can see, there are .exes in the orig
<asac> dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to spicebird-0.7/mozilla/js/src/js.mdp: binary file contents changed
<asac> error: cannot represent change to spicebird-0.7/mozilla/js/src/fdlibm/fdlibm.mdp: binary file contents changed
<asac> what the heck are mbp files?`
<asac> err mdp
<wikz> lol no idea!
<asac> wikz: so lets focus on something we know:;
<asac> spicebird-0.7/mozilla/config/makedep.exe
<asac> why has that content changed?
<asac> wikz: how does your orig tarball look like?
<wikz> I untarred the tar and put it in spicebird-0.7
<asac> please paste the output of tar tzf ORIG.tar.gz | head -n 100
<asac> wikz: did you use any of our packages as a blueprint `
<asac> =?
<wikz> http://files.spicebird.org/pub/spicebird.org/spicebird/releases/0.7/source/spicebird-beta-0.7.full_source.tar.bz2
<wikz> yes I used fta's tbea build
<wikz> TB3a
<asac> wikz: i think that is "embedded" tarball layout
<wikz> yes
<asac> try to put just the tar.bz2 in the orig.tar.gz
<wikz> I used dh_make -f
<asac> no thats bogus
<wikz> and it created a tar.gz
<asac> that will unpack stuff for your
<asac> which is not embedded tarball layout
<wikz> you mean I rename the bz2 to tar.gz
<asac> mkdir spicebird-0.7; cd spicebird-0.7; wget http://files.spicebird.org/pub/spicebird.org/spicebird/releases/0.7/source/spicebird-beta-0.7.full_source.tar.bz2; cd ..; tar cvzf spicebird_0.7.orig.tar.gz spicebird-0.7/
<asac> no
<asac> like that
<wikz> ok
<Nafallo> spicebird?
<wikz> Nafallo: yes
<Nafallo> haha. kewl! what is it? :-)
<asac> yet another mozilla based app ;)
<Nafallo> does it replace thunderbird and add the extra hotness I can see on their homepage? :-)
<wikz> Nafallo: TB+telepathy+gstreamer
 * Nafallo looks suspiously at it
<asac> wikz: are you working for synovel?
<wikz> asac: yes
<asac> cool ;)
<wikz> I took up packaging as we are short of manpower
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> thats definitly good
<asac> wikz: do you have anyone who knows about inner gecko guts?
<wikz> actually 2 of them
<wikz> prasad and sunil
<asac> do they know about layout/content/javascript engine stuff?
<asac> ;)
<asac> or more about the lower-middletier apis in side xul/gecko?
<wikz> well prasad is well known in mozilla circle
<wikz> I am sure he know
<wikz> knows
<asac> wikz: is spicebird based on 1.9 branch?
<asac> or 1.8`
<wikz> asac: TB3a
<asac> ?
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<wikz> asac: sunil has ported enigmail to spicebird
<asac> so 1.9.1
<wikz> he has submitted patches for review
<asac> wikz: please try to get that upstreawm to enigmail
<asac> ah cool
<wikz> also he has a fix for the intrepid fortify issue
<wikz> the gcc4.3 workaround
<asac> wikz: we have a fix for that ;)
<wikz> CPPFLAGS=-U_FORTIFY_SOURCE ?
<asac> wikz: no. we use a real code fix in multiple places
<asac> not sure why fta hasnt added that to tb3a
<asac> b
<asac> ;)
<asac> i guess he added it to tb3b1
<wikz> maybe
<asac> but cool
<asac> unfortunately you are not on 1.8 ;)=
<wikz> even sunil said disabling fortify is bad and has submitted a patch to mozilla for review
<asac> i am currently trying to get more folks involved in security maintenance for that branch ... hence looking for groups that would get a benefit ;)
<asac> wikz: the patch definitly has landed upstream
<asac> i think they disapproved landing on 1.9.0 branch
<wikz> asac: prasad and sunil are trying to get spicebird officially on addons.mozilla site
<asac> addons? as an addon or as a featured app?
<wikz> fetaured app on addons.mozilla.org
<wikz> dunno if they would approve of it
<wikz> asac: sunil has extensive knowledge on gstreamer and dbus if you need any
<asac> mozilla bug 412610
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 412610 in Startup and Profile System "MAXPATHLEN too small for glibc's realpath()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412610
<asac> cool
<asac> so it was your patch ;)
<asac> oh it wasnt
<asac> you added more?
<wikz> well it didn't help spicebird, I guess he added more
<wikz> asac: you package enigmal also right?
<asac> enigmail needs a severe face-lifting ;) ... but yes.
<wikz> https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=20397
<ubottu> www.mozdev.org bug 20397 in GUI "Support Spicebird Collaboration Suite" [Normal,Assigned]
<wikz> asac: sunil said the same :)
<asac> well ... it was high-hack-art because i supported rotten old mozilla suite too in the beginning
<asac> but when i decided to drop that it now is complete crap ;)
<asac> wikz: seems like patch requires one more round, but then should be ready to go
<asac> wikz: so did the tarball-in-tarball thing work out for you?
<asac> did you use a bzr branch for that packaging work?=
<asac> wikz: does spicebird provide twitter/identi.ca integration?
<asac> is that plannedß
<wikz> asac: I did what you said http://paste.ubuntu.com/99637/
<wikz> asac: metablog api
<wikz> for integrating with blogs
<asac> wikz: well thats the _new_ tarball right?
<asac> that should work i guess
<wikz> yeah
<asac> wikz: are you using bzr?
<wikz> no svn
<asac> probably a bad idea as we have all the packaging in bztr
<wikz> is there a svn to bzr import other than lp
<asac> (i asked for packaging not sources)
<asac> bzr-svn
<asac> is a package
<wikz> ok
<asac> you can just say bzr branch http://path/to/svn/trunk
<asac> wikz: but what i asked for is the branch you use for packaging
<asac> you say you based it on tbird 3a
<asac> anyway ...debian/ dir in there should work
<wikz> asac: bz2 has better compression than gz, so why does debian ask for tar.gz
<asac> wikz: thats probably unrelated ;)
<wikz> asac: ok :)
<asac> no reason ... historic i think
<wikz> fta's pkg tb3a2 has standards version set to 3.7.3. can I change it to 3.8.0 ?
<wikz> do I need to check or run some tool
<asac> if you have used bzr you could have regularly bzr merged from our packaging branch ;)
<asac> i think he already bumped it to 3.8.0
<asac> i never really care much about standards version ;)
<wikz> as you say :)
<asac> so does the package build now?
<wikz> it created the diff.gz and .dsc files fine and I could create it back using dpkg-source -x
<wikz> it was always building properly
<asac> yeah
<asac> try to upload to PPA
<wikz> I will up to revu now. Just glance through it
<asac> wikz: na ... push to PPA ;)
<wikz> asac: ok
<fta> hi
<asac> welcome fta
<fta> asac, any idea how i can make my *.install arch specific?
<fta> yesterday, i came across some .h files that are not installed on amd64, hence my ftbfs
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99647/
<fta> hm, reading dh_install source, there's nothing to support that
<fta> trying..
<asac> fta: its probably in a more general file shared amongst debhelper tools
<asac> i think there was also a syntax to include "non-arch" stuff
<asac> e.g. @include package.install.indep
<asac> or something
<asac> i claim to remember that i saw that in some of doko's packages (jdk, etc.)
<fta> for the lib symbols files, i used #include "blabla.symbol"
<asac> the arch stuff is in Dh_Lib.pm
<fta> asac, btw, i still have no idea why that test is failing in my ppa
<asac> dontsee anything about include though
<asac> probably not available then
<asac> fta: GetTempDir obviously is the crux there
<asac> well not obviously, but i thought its a problem ;)
<fta> if it's #include, maybe they pre-process the files
<asac> fta: i dont see any preprocesssing ... but you are the perl master here ;)
<fta> nope, no include :(
<asac> fta: do you have a list of files that are not on amd64?
<asac> smells a bit like a bug that there are missing files imo
<fta> <fta> for some reason, TraceTreeDrawer.h is not installed on amd64
<fta> <fta> hm, no ENABLE_JIT on 64bit???
<asac> fta: did you ever had any issues with the re-SONAMed nss?
<asac> kk
<fta> i'm unsure which nss is used today
<asac> fta: in your ppa?
 * asac checks
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/js/src/Makefile.in#242
<asac> seems like you are using it ;)
<asac> yeah makes sense
<asac> fta: move those to a i386 only package xulrunner-1.9-jit-dev or something ;)
<fta> god no, not another package
<asac> i really think its the right thing to do here ;)
<asac> but well i understand the package burden
<asac> for me keeping two .install files in sync is more evil ;)
<asac> or we need to generate the .i386 on the fly
<fta> that's what i'm doing.
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/99676/
<asac> heh ;)
<asac> so preprocessor should be punched into debhelper ;)
<fta> pushed
<fta> a lot of stuff should be in debhelper
<asac> fta: pushed to ppa?
<fta> branch
<fta> i just found some dups in res/, fixing
<asac> good
<asac> now just the tests would have to work ;)
<asac> i have the feeling there is a bunch of work left ;)
<fta> yep, that's why i didn't want the pkg to ftbfs because of those tests, it's too early
<asac> ok ... on the bus for a while
<asac> bbl
<fta> i think i need to package _tests and _profile too. they contain logs and useful data to troubleshoot test failures
<fta> not sure *where* i should store them
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> hmm
<asac> interesting point
<asac> cant we make all logs dump in the build log? isnt that happening anyway?
<asac> oh he isnt here
<Nafallo> asac: now he is
<fta> did i miss something?
<Nafallo> 18:06 < asac> hmm
<Nafallo> 18:07 < asac> interesting point
<Nafallo> 18:07 < asac> cant we make all logs dump in the build log? isnt that happening anyway?
<Nafallo> 18:07 < asac> oh he isnt here
<fta> thx
<fta> asac, for now, i went with /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1b3pre/test-results.tar.gz
<fta> in the -testsuite package
<fta> asac, pushed to my ppa
<fta> jaunty only, my stats are already bad :(
<asac_> fta: i dont feel really good about putting logs there ... but well ;)
<fta> where then?
<asac> debian bug 510764
<asac> debian bug 510765
<ubottu> Debian bug 510764 in liferea-xulrunner "epiphany-webkit: Crashes at startup whenever I go to a site." [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/510764
<asac> debian bug 510766
<ubottu> Debian bug 510765 in liferea-xulrunner "epiphany-webkit: Crashes at startup whenever I go to a site." [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/510765
<ubottu> Debian bug 510766 in liferea-xulrunner "epiphany-webkit: Crashes at startup whenever I go to a site." [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/510766
<asac> hmm
<asac> retitle didnt work apparently ;)
<asac> liferea-webkit: Liferea should not provide webkit in a stable release
<fta> lol
<asac> Removing libwebkit-1.0-1 from lenny is also somewhat reasonable, if
<asac> somewhat tragic.
<asac> Anyways, I think libwebkit-1.0-1 is one of these few packages that it
<asac> would be good to have in the release, yet we can't guarantee it works
<asac> properly. Maybe we should have a special "unsupported" section for
<asac> stable, or we should allow packages to ship with some of their
<asac> dependencies only fulfilled from unstable, which would state their
<asac> unsupported status.
<asac> sounds like universe ;)
<asac> i have the feeling that this is the result of upstream abandoning epiphany completely
<asac> i mean: they announced EOL of gecko without having a viable replacement
<asac> so as a matter of fact the gnome desktop is without a browser atm
<asac> not sure if that changes in this cycle
<asac> lets hope ;)
<fta> i never liked epiphany. or several years, i preferred galeon over firefox
<fta> f
<fta> Failed  	305
<fta> Succeeded  	2286
<fta> bad ratio :(
<fta> "Novell's openSUSE 11.1 Linux distribution" ... "and Novell's edition of OpenOffice.org 3.0 which contains numerous enhancements over its parent product from Sun."  do we have that? i mean, the enhancements
<white> asac: got back from my weekend trip, was the make code snippet any useful?
<wikz> fta: running lintian gives me this warning http://paste.ubuntu.com/99760/ The first one is obviuos as I'm doing it for revu but is the other fine with debian QA?
<fta> wikz, what are the changes not using patches?
<fta> wikz, usually, you do either but not both
<wikz> ok, my updstream tarball is a compressed tarball .tar.bz2. so asac suggested that I put it in a tar, which I did.
<wikz> how do I figure out what these changes are ?
<wikz> I mean which changes are not using patches!
<fta> gzip -dc *.orig.gz | diffstat should give you the 1st clue
<fta> i mean, *diff.gz
<fta> ideally, you should see only debian/* files
<fta> (make it diffstat -p 1)
<wikz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99766/
<wikz> fta:  I think It meant the last one
<wikz> it was created by cdbs
<fta> oh, hm
<wikz> do I need to clear it in rules/clean
<wikz> icedove has the same warning
<fta> should not matter much.
<wikz> fta: super cool
<fta> you can add that to the clean:: rule, see if it helps
<wikz> I can finally up to revu once it builds fine in my ppa
<fta> :)
<wikz> fta: how long before jaunty is frozen
<wikz> can I make it before that
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<wikz> april 1st week
<wikz> hmm
<white> hmm on a sid system I am getting "nsNSSCertificate.cpp:913: error: ‘PK11_GetAllSlotsForCert’ was not declared in this scope". How did you guys fix it for ubuntu?
<fta> wikz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseFreeze
<fta> white, i don't think we ever hit that
<white> fta: hmm, i was sure I quickly read through some IRC logs from this channel, where it was mentioned that building icedove against some wrong nspr version was the issue
<white> i am not sure though :/
<fta> which version are you building?
<fta> Nov 28 19:03:48 <fta>     nsNSSCertificate.cpp:913: error: 'PK11_GetAllSlotsForCert' was not declared in this scope
<fta> indeed :)
<white> i think it was a checkout from last week
<white> i can create a new one with get-orig-source and then my make stuff for icedove
<fta> i remember. my nss was too old. i bumped the req to nspr >= 4.7.3, nss >= 3.12.2
<white> libnspr4-0d: Candidate: 4.7.1-4
<white> i see
<white> asac: btw I remember when I looked at your patches last week that the one you mentioned as "needs to be enabled" was a FF3 patch according to the comment
<white> asac: and one patch didn't apply, but I didn't investigate
<asac> k
<asac> what patch was that?
<asac> (sorry cant really remember)
<white> hold on
<asac> wikz: spicebird-beta-0.7.full_source.tar.bz2.cdbs-config_list isnt a problem in diff.gz
<white> asac: looks like it was 441120_attachment_328852x.patch
<white> asac: there are quite a few open issues on http://security-tracker.debian.net/tracker/status/release/stable , but probably many minor issues
<wikz> asac: :)
<asac> wikz: for icedove its a skipped 2.0.0.18 and now 19
<asac> which will happen tomorr
<asac> iceape needs .17 as well
<asac> mozilla bug 441120
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 441120 in Startup and Profile System "command-line URLs launch multi-tabs if Firefox not running, exploitable with Safari Carpet bombing" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=441120
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20901872/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b3~hg20090103r22626%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<white> asac: ok, so you are building the icedove etch packages? Do you want me to run them on my system and test a bit?
<asac> white: where did i say that 441120 applies for mail?
<fta> asac, all problems introduced by the testsuite solved, now, testsuite itself needs work
<asac> fta: good. so do we see the output in build log?
<fta> asac, part of it, yes.
<white> asac: afaik you mentioned that all patches are needed and therefore I was wondering, because it looks like browser stuff
<asac> white: sorry. if you started go ahead ;)
<fta> asac, look for TEST-UNEXPECTED-FAIL
<white> asac: i much rather prefer you building them
<asac> white: no. not all patches. some are browser only, but if you diff the series of the current icedove orig with the series file in the new patchset
<white> it will be enough fun to write the advisory text :/
<asac> you will see which were disabled
<white> ok that explains a lot :)
<white> asac: for lenny, do you prefer a direct upload to testing-security or do you prefer to address the remaining issues via sid (given that it migrates)?
<asac> white: its addressed in sid already ... will sink down (we have a freeze exception)
<white> ok, then i guess http://security-tracker.debian.net/tracker/status/release/unstable needs to be updated
<white> I'll do that now
<asac> i will prepare tarballs for iceape, icedove and xul
<asac> would be cool if you could help building and testing any of those for etch
<asac> will ping you later tonight ... once done
<white> asac: ok, i might be going to bed, but will be looking into it tomorrow morning
<white> also have to catch up on the iceape thread on team@
<fta> asac, use m-d :)
<asac> fta: well ... not cvs checkout, but take existing; add more patches, quilt push them
<asac> problem is that not all patches are used everywhere so its not really simple to identify "which" patches to add
<wikz> asac: our trunk is 0.8 which is not so stable but has some important fixes for 0.7 bugs. do you recommend I go for 0.8 or 0.7? We have planned 0.8 for ~jan30th,2009
<fta> mozilla bug 442627
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 442627 in XPCOM "xpcom/tests/unit/test_bug364285-1.js fails when locale charset is not UTF-8" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=442627
<fta> mozilla bug 446527
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 446527 in Application Update "major update not offered when some language packs are installed" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=446527
<fta> mozilla bug 373701
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 373701 in ImageLib "[FIX]Connection for pushed content (e.g. WebCam) not broken if tab is out of sight but still in bfcache" [Major,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373701
<asac> wikz: the tarball contains all debian/ stuff?
<fta> asac, i don't know what to do except skip the failing test. Seems Mike has/had the same issue (442627)
<fta> asac, what about /var/cache/xulrunner-1.9.1-testsuite?
<fta> i'd prefer it to be unpacked by default
<fta> the thing is, scripts will want this writable, for logs, profile and stuff.
<asac> fta: yeah ... saw the bug. we could ensure that UTF charset is set
<fta> asac, how? install & configure the locale mess?
<asac> i am not exactly sure what is required package wise
<asac> when does a system have UTF-8 support?
<fta> locale + dpkg-reconfigure iirc
<fta> locales + locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 should do
<fta> i mean, buildep on "locales" and run "locale-gen en_US.UTF-8", but i'm not sure we can do that
<asac> fta: if we build dep on locales ... doesnt that automatically do the geN?
<asac> gen
<fta> it needs to be configured somehow
<asac> what does locale-gen do?
<asac> ok seems to gen /usr/lib/locale/en_US.utf8/LC_CTYPE
<asac> and the like
<asac> what lib uses those?
<fta> everything, starting to glibc
<asac> fta: so its a glibc thing?
<fta> locales, yes
<fta> i'll disable some of the tests in this unit for now
<fta> let's see how farther it goes.
<asac> fta: cant we just test that with pbuilder?
<fta> probably
<fta> but ppa are not based on pbuilder
<fta> more like sbuild
<asac> yes. but i think env should be similar
<asac> hopefully
<fta> even more strict
<asac> 1.8.1 still building ... finally :/
<asac> lets hope it works now ;)
<asac> otherwise this becomes unproductive ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-04
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<fta2> asac, did you get the email to vote for the udm board?
<asac> hi
<asac> udm?
<asac> fta2: ?
<BUGabundo_work> hey guys
<asac> hi BUGabundo_work
<fta2> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard
<fta2> asac, wrt https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-January/000661.html
<fta2> i can't locate the email
<asac> i got a mail for the vote afaik
<asac> mybe ping dholbach to get another mail?
<fta2> what's the subject ? or the from?
<sebner> fta2: call for votes: Ubuntu Developer Membership Board election? /me just got a reminder from mdz. Ask him for a new mail
<fta2> when was that? maybe it's in my spam folders, but it's crowded in there, i need hints
<BUGabundo_work> haha
<BUGabundo_work> fta2: how about greping for the URL?
<asac> fta2: http://pastebin.com/f2dd84321
<asac> lets go for that
<asac> on top i want to add
<asac> a) debian/copyright.dep5-head
<asac> (thats the head of the generated copyright file)
<asac> debian/remove-dfsg.txt
<asac> -> thats src/third_party/gles_book_examples/ atm
<fta2> Subject: 	CIVS Poll now available for voting: Ubuntu Developer Membership Board
<fta2> Date: 	12/24/2009 12:07:25 PM (Thu, 24 Dec 2009 06:07:25 -0500)
<fta2> looks like it
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f390770a3
<asac> err, cat debian/copyright.whitelists | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f390770a3
<asac> thats the list i am currently working on to get everything that is unknown done there
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/chromium-copyright/1/
<asac> there are the copyright files generated atm
<asac> .1 is normal source ... .2 is third_party only
<asac> ok if i commit the current changes to licensecheck for now? or wnt to preserve the old format?
<asac> from there i would want to also add the whitelist feature at least
<asac> and a wrapper that appends full icense text for all whitelisted ones like:
<asac> License: NAME
<asac>  license text ....
<asac> e.g.
<asac> License: MPL-1.1
<asac>  ...
<fta2> feel free to commit, my format was not meant to be compliant with anything
<asac> kk
<asac> lets move switflty then
<asac> i hope we can upload this week!!!
<sebner> asac: frohes neues jahr! :)
<asac> hi sebner
<asac> fta2: are there hooks to strip stuff on orig generation?
<asac> like the book examples etc.?
<fta2> asac, i have hooks to remove stuff from CO, that's the best when it's a distinct svn repo (see the main DEPS file) and another hook to simply drop a bunch of directory (but it's still fetched and lives in the cache)
<fta2> also hooks to remove some file types
<asac> fta2: where are those hooks?
<asac> fta2: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/chromium-copyright/1/copyright.dep5.2
<asac> chromium/third_party/WebKit/LayoutTests/ -> thats the default WebKit license?
<fta2> didn't i drop all the LayoutTests?
<asac> could be
<asac> i have to use your source
<asac> i guess
<asac> ;)
<fta2> yes
<fta2> it's best to start from a fresh tarball, it's way smaller than the full thing
<fta2> meaning less license issues :P
<asac> hmm ok
<fta2> less files, less licenses to review
<asac> fta2: do you think you could implement the whitelisting parsing/matching? idea would be to add the path/* with the license mentioned in the whitelist and then skip all the sub-directory content that has no UNKNOWN in it
<sebner> asac: do you also hate crappy upstream authors with crappy/no license headers in their files? *grgrgrgr*
<fta2> asac, you mean another whitelist? i already have one
<asac> hate is the wrong word ;)
<asac> fta2: committed debian/copyright.overlay
<asac> so lets not call it whitelist
<asac> its overlay
<sebner> asac: kill is a too hard word :P
<asac> fta2: basically all the icu/ subtree is ICU-license
<asac> so in the copyright output we can ignore all UNKNOWN and just replace them with ICU-license
<fta2> asac, could be done with the script already
<fta2> asac, did you try $manually_identified ?
<asac> fta2: what does manually_identified do?
<asac> ah cool
<asac> fta2: does that inject the license if unknown? or for all?
<asac> ok seems manuall_identified always needs copyright
<asac> which isnt true ...we just want to add the license
<fta2> it's used after licencecheck, but before we dig further down with get_license
<asac> hmm
<asac> seems we first try to parse licensecheck
<asac> then we just overwrite it with manual
<asac> imo that should just "fill up" unknown ones
<asac> or we need a "manual_fillup" list
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f4af8d64c
<asac> fta2: something like that ^^
<asac> not sure if we should have the manual block as its now ... and then have an additional "fillup" one after all other options have been explored if its still unknown
<sebner> asac: ham ham ham, automatic copyright recognition? NICE
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f48894ef6
<asac> fta2: ^
<asac> yep ;)
<sebner> asac: push push push :P
<micahg> asac: can you review this please? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov/xulrunner/1.9.1.head-dh_xulrunner/+merge/16649
<asac> i hope i could ;)
 * asac checks
<asac> micahg: looks good
<micahg> asac: ok, were my comments appropriate?
<asac> micahg: was ther some requirement?
<asac> e.g. on debhelper version etc.?
<asac> e.g. will this just work in hardy too?
<micahg> he said not, I haven't looked
<micahg> that's what I was wondering
<asac> micahg: yes. thats all fine
<asac> thanks
 * micahg is checking syntax now
<micahg> asac: dh --with xulrunner will only work with karmic and up
<micahg> idk how the scripts use it now
<asac> yes. but you can always just run dh_xulrunner manually i guess
<asac> ?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> asac: ok, so do I approve now and push to the other 2 branches?
<asac> yes
<asac> thanks
<asac> micahg: can you add the xulrunner fix for thumb2 too to xul 1.9.1 branch too?
<asac> one sec
<micahg> where is it now?
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1/+bug/488354
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 488354 in firefox "NS_InvokeByIndex in xptcinvoke_arm.cpp is not Thumb-2 safe for Lucid" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<micahg> asac: can I merge through the UI?
 * micahg has never done this before?
<asac> micahg: no. afaik you have to do that locally
<micahg> asac: k, then I set to merged?
<asac> micahg: that automatically happens if you push afaict
<asac> maybe double check
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> asac: do you want me to pull the thumb patch from mozilla or arm?
<asac> from arm
<asac> the mozilla patch is bogus afaik
<asac> we should update it
<micahg> asac: should I prepare a lucid changelog entry for 1.9.1.6?
<asac> yea
<asac> is that today=
<asac> ?
<micahg> no, 3.5.7 is soon, but I figured you could push this to Lucid so the dh_xul merges could happen
<micahg> asac: actually 3.5.7 is tomorrow
<asac> yes
<micahg> so, should I just prepare it as 3.5.7
<asac> hmm. lets upload 1.9.1.6 today to lucid if we have those patches
<micahg> k
<micahg> asac: do I need to list all the files added in teh changelog?
<micahg> also, is this a decent patch name: fix_bz532198_lp488354_not_thumb2_safe.patch
<micahg> actually, changed patch name to bz532198_lp488354_ns_invokebyindex_not_thumb2_safe.patch
<micahg> asac: how does this work, I dropped a patch for 1.9.1.7, but I still need it for 1.9.1.6?
<dholbach> hola everybody!
<asac> micahg: i would fork a branch from before the patch was dropped
<asac> then cherry-pick the commits i want from after that
<asac> and make a release
<asac> then merge that into head again
<dholbach> will TB3 go into lucid?
<micahg> dholbach: yes :)
<dholbach> micahg: rock
<micahg> dholbach: soon, I just have to add the bugs targeted and make sure it builds
<sebner> dholbach: frohes neues! :)
<dholbach> sebner: and the same to you
<dholbach> thanks a bunch micahg
<sebner> :)
<sebner> dholbach: if lazy asac only would upload it :P
<dholbach> leave poor asac alone! :)
 * sebner thinks poor asac makes to many holidays :P
<micahg> asac: I can't figure all this out right now, if it can wait till tonight, I can do it
<BUGabundo_work> eekk
<BUGabundo_work> forgot to lookup my TB3 bug :(
<BUGabundo_work> micahg: wanna try to reproduce it ?
<micahg> BUGabundo_work: not right now, maybe later
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> if u need an GApps account ping me
<BUGabundo_work> i'll create one
<asac> micahg: sure
<micahg> asac: sure it can wait?
<asac> micahg: can you add the patch to current .head? maybe i will do a release today if i get to it (though unlikely)
<micahg> asac: for arm?
<micahg> for 1.9.1.7 or 1.9.1.6?
<micahg> I'll be back in about 45 minutes
<asac> micahg: for arm yes.
<asac> to .head
<ripps> fta2: ping
<ripps> fta2: I'm having a problem using ppabot to build mplayer, the version has mplayer_2:1.0~rc3... but it seems that bzr-builddeb is trying to find mplayer_1.0~rc3... instead. It correctly created an upstream tarball name mplayer_2:1.0...orig.tar.gz, but bzr is looking for the wrong file.
<ccheney> asac: whats our next step to get major version upgrades done? looks like something about embedding reverse dependencies?
<micahg> asac: probably can't do arm patch for another few hours
<asac> kk
<fta2> ripps|sleep, hm, on the top of my head, i don't know, i never tried a version with an epoch. i need to dig into the code, but not now, i'm busy /w work
<asac> ccheney: the firefox part is properly dealt with. the main work is required for xulrunner rdepends.
<asac> ccheney: one thing is to get webkit backported and renamed
<asac> ccheney: so try to get karmic webkit built in hardy ... then if that builds
<asac> rename the soname to be non-conflicting to what we have in hardy
<asac> e.g. we want to upload it as libwebkit-karmic...so or something
<asac> also the package name needs to be adjusted
<asac> same has to happen for all the newer stuff needed for the epiphany browser from karmic
<asac> stage all that in a ppa ... until you can build epiphany from karmic against all those renamed libs
<asac> ccheney: understood?
<ccheney> ok
<asac> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ccheney> webkit for hardy due to needing it for epiphany, right?
<ccheney> ah yea i think i see now :)
<ccheney> the other packages that actually need xulrunner we just backport xulrunner for them later?
 * ccheney wonders if epiphany actually needs all those b-d, lots are missing entirely for hardy not even old versions of them
<ccheney> asac: new epiphany needs new glib,gtk,webkit,etc is that ok to upgrade all of that?
<asac> ccheney: why new glib?
<asac> everythig not glib and gtk sounds definitly expected
<asac> in any case. its not about upgrading, but about making a new package with a different name that we can roll out in parallel for those libs
<ccheney> its in the source dependencies (not just part of debian packaging)
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> glib-2.0 >= 2.19.7, gio-unix-2.0 >= 2.19.7, gtk+-2.0 >= 2.16.0, gtk+-unix-print-2.0 >= 2.16.0
<asac> hmm. the debian package says 2.18
<ccheney> i dropped the introspection packages from b-d and it seemed to not complain about them missing
<asac> and 2.16 for gtk
<asac> what is in hardy?
<ccheney> 2.12
<asac> yeah. introspectoin is probably ok to drop
<ccheney> the debian control file may be buggy
<asac> probably
<ccheney> the source is definitely looking for 2.19/2.20 in any case
<asac> so you could check what happens if you relax the depends
<asac> in configure
<asac> and just build
<ccheney> ok will modify configure also :)
<asac> if it build fails ... then its obvious ... otherwise we should check with epiphany upstream what exactly they require
<ccheney> i removed all the b-d in control but wasn't sure what would happen if i did it to configure
<ccheney> ok
<asac> ccheney: maybe start with webkit
<asac> that alone most likely has some requirements we might not be able to fulfill
<asac> or did you already check that?
<ccheney> looks like i need to backport webkit and soup and relax the configure checks to get it to try to build
<ccheney> it needs libsoup-gnome-2.4 which appears to not be in hardy as well
<ccheney> libsoup2.4 itself is though, i guess libsoup-gnome must be some sort of bindings or something
<asac> ccheney: maybe libsoup-gnome-2.4 is just a forked package ... or it was added in later versions
<asac> or a .pc file split up
<asac> (if we are lucky)
<asac> otherwise we have to check again ;)
<ccheney> yea looks like it was added to libsoup2.4 in later versions
 * ccheney will backport both then see what happens with the rest of the packages
<ccheney> eek soup was glib 2.21
<ccheney> er /was/wants
 * ccheney hopes this doesn't spiral too much
<asac> ccheney: libsoup was added?
<asac> err i mean: .pc file was added?
<asac> sure there are also headers added and not just a split up?
<ccheney> looking into more detail now, there are definitely separate pc and libraries now, not sure if it was split from the previous libsoup library though
<ccheney> different headers too :\
<ccheney> wow backporting gnome related things is pita :)
<ccheney> new libsoup2.4 wants libproxy since apparently its needed for new gnome stuff as well
<asac> hmm
<asac> we should probably check if all that are new features
<asac> and maybe do a special build without those :(
<asac> *sigh* ... thats what i mean ;)
<asac> all gnome should stop this "i am a library and its great to require all new libs too"
<micahg> asac: probably not going to be able to do arm patch till after work
<ccheney> i ripped out proxy from configure check
<ccheney> but it failed to build due to apparently new glib names: G_SOCKET_FAMILY_IPV6
<ccheney> which was added in 2.22
<asac> ccheney: yeah. you can fix that by backporting just that define. G_SOCKET_FAMILY_IPV6 = GLIB_SYSDEF_AF_INET6
<asac> or just put it in the soupo .c file that needs that
<ccheney> ok
<asac>  /usr/include/glib-2.0/gio/gioenums.h:  G_SOCKET_FAMILY_IPV4 = GLIB_SYSDEF_AF_INET,
<asac> /usr/include/glib-2.0/gio/gioenums.h:  G_SOCKET_FAMILY_IPV6 = GLIB_SYSDEF_AF_INET6
<asac> ccheney: was that everything needed so far?
<ccheney> it then needed the definitions for GLIB_SYSDEF_AF_INET6 as well
<ccheney> new glib seems to mostly build on hardy as is, but it failed in a weird manner
<ccheney> debuild: fatal error at line 1247:
<ccheney> debian/rules build failed
<ccheney> not sure if that is some sort of cdbs issue or what as there aren't that many lines in the rules file
<asac> glib doesnt have those GLIB_SYSDEF_AF_INET6 ?
<asac> hmm
<ccheney> hmm actually glib doesn't use cdbs but its not got that many lines either, very strange
<ccheney> asac: it seems to define it somehow in the new version but not sure how to backport it, it seems to be generated in configure
<ccheney> and its not defined in the hardy version, no
<asac> let me check what you say ;)
<ccheney> seems it represents a magic number 23 on windows and maybe 10 on linux
<ccheney> er for INET6
<asac> hmm
<ccheney> so maybe i can just use the 2 and 10 for INET and INET6 in my patch
<asac> no gioenums.h?
<asac> in hardy version?
<asac> was that a separate package maybe?
<asac> ccheney: ?
<ccheney> gioenumtypes.h
<ccheney> but not for the inet stuff
<ccheney> iirc gio was first added around hardy timeframe
<ccheney> so probably wasn't fully done yet
<asac> so #define GLIB_SYSDEF_AF_INET AF_INET
<asac> so #define GLIB_SYSDEF_AF_INET6 AF_INET6
<ccheney> ok
<asac> so #define GLIB_SYSDEF_AF_UNIX AF_UNIX
<asac> i would guess
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> i pulled the full enum
<asac> ccheney: so thats unblocked?
<ccheney> trying to find the proper place to stick it now
<ccheney> everything seems to be trying to use it, heh
<ccheney> i guess soup-portability is a good location and then stick that header include in the main set of includes so it is defined everywhere it needs to be
<ccheney> more failures now that i fixed that part :(
<ccheney> needs GInetAddress
<ccheney> which is in 2.22 also
<ccheney> a bunch of functions in that section of glib
 * ccheney attempts to build glib2.0 again to see if it will work this time
 * ccheney tries to remove parallel option to see if it helps
<ccheney> it should build according to its build-depends but fails :(
<asac> ccheney: i really dont think we wwant to build glib2.0 newer
<asac> we should try to avoid that
<ccheney> it seems to not link
<ccheney> /root/glib2.0/glib2.0-2.22.3/glib/gtestutils.c:1307: undefined reference to `__abort_msg'
<ccheney> due to that
<asac> so glib needs libsoup?
<ccheney> well we need to backport the whole inet section from glib then or somehow get around needing it
<ccheney> soup needs glib
<asac> ok ... so why do we want a new glib?
<ccheney> soup needs the new inet stuff from glib, more than just the defines
<asac> i really hope we can avoid gtk and glib
<ccheney> and epiphany needs soup-gnome
<asac> functions too?
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<ccheney> yea the functions
<asac> what functions are those?
 * ccheney wonders if there is a soup-gnome from before glib 2.22
<asac> i dont think so. i remember soup being bad API wise at some point
<asac> for gtk apps etc.
<ccheney> soup-gnome got added in jaunty
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/351426/
<ccheney> that is the current error list for soup
<asac> so what glib do we have in hardy?
<ccheney> glib 2.16.6 gtk 2.12.9
<mbana> if i reply to a message in gmail, can i make the reply appear in TB 3?
<mbana> i know the other way is possible
<asac> mbana: use imap
<mbana> that's so vague.  and i'm ready using imap i think.  google doesn't support pop, iRC.
<asac> it supports pop afaik
<ccheney> yep supported pop first then later added imap support
<asac> ccheney: so what do we need?
<asac> gresolver.h
<asac> ginetaddress.h
<asac> ginetsocketaddress.h
<asac> gunixresolver.h
<asac> gsrvtarget.h
<asac> hmm. what is that?
<ccheney> looks like dns service records for local services on the domain
<asac> hmm
<mbana> i'm using imap asac
<asac> yeah
<mbana> just checked
<asac> ccheney: ok. so those are enough for soup gnome? ;)
<asac> e.g. do they actually build ;)?
<ccheney> well to get past that part of the failure, how should we go about adding all those though?
<ccheney> copy those into soup and adjust the build procedure?
<asac> ccheney: i think copying all as static funcs or something could work
<asac> depends where they are used in soup
<ccheney> so far looks like they isolate it to that one source file
<ccheney> so that might work out
<asac> ccheney: to one? thought we need at least three .h ...
<asac> from the build failure you pasted
<fta> ripps|sleep, indeed, my bot doesn't support epochs, yet. 1/ your get-orig-source should not generate the tarball with the epoch - that epoch is only in d/changelog, 2/ i should teach both update-pkg & sync-ppa how to react to an epoch.
<asac> ah you mean isolate consumption
<fta> ripps|sleep, i just wonder if i should add a parameter in the per-package conf file to specify that epoch, or just re-use the one found in d/changelog
<ccheney> yea
<asac> ok then try that. maybe pull in func by func until you have enough to build it ;)
<bdrung> asac: around?
<bdrung> asac: can you give me a python snipped for determing the emid of an install.rdf file using rdflib?
<asac> bdrung: where did that stuff end up?
<asac> i can see rdflib anywhere in moz-devscripts ;)
<bdrung> asac: in a install-xpi python script (in m-d)
<asac> last commit is 281
<asac> ever pushed that?
<bdrung> asac: not yet committed
<bdrung> asac: look at the dh_xul-ext branch (will land there)
<asac> but its uploaded?
<bdrung> not yet
<asac> hmm
<asac> thought you already uploaded it
<bdrung> i will give you a diff
<bdrung> asac: i will get rid of xpath first and write the man pages
 * asac checks out dh-xulext branch
<bdrung> asac: and apply this patch: http://paste2.org/p/594222
<asac> bfiller: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351454/
<asac> try that
<asac> if not i hvae to try and error here
<asac> bdrung: ^^
<asac> bfiller: unping
<bdrung> asac: thanks. it works.
<bdrung> asac: can you have a look at the other TODO too?
<ccheney> hehe commenting out the proxy in configure didn't make it go away :) just made it fail later
<asac> is libproxy the proxy configuration soft thing that uses javascript?
<asac> bdrung: dont see any TODO in that file
<asac> maybe push what you got ;)
<ccheney> not sure
<bdrung> asac: paste line 55
<ccheney> " libproxy is a lightweight library which makes it easy to develop applications proxy-aware with a simple and stable API.
<bdrung> asac: i have to check it before committing
<ccheney> it appears to b-d on webkit too (wtf)
<asac> bdrung: simplify this?
<asac> thats what i did initially
<asac> thats ok
 * ccheney wonders why a proxy needs a web browser
<bdrung> asac: you gave me a query for the EMID (line 107), not for the target apps
<asac> bdrung: sorry i am dense today ;)
<asac> in line 56 there is a query. thats not enough?
<bdrung> asac: in line 56 we need only the target apps and not the min and max version
<bdrung> how high is your alcohol level?
<asac> zero
<asac> you should be more verbose
<asac> just first line of the query doesnt work?
<bdrung> asac: first line = "SELECT ?id ?max ?min" or what?
<asac> err ... that query works
<asac> you an ignore max/min
<asac> its optional output
<asac> can
<ccheney> grr webkit also needs glib 2.21.3+
<bdrung> asac: yes, that's the current situation. but why querying value that we will throw away?
 * ccheney doesn't know if he will be able to get around backporting glib/gtk
<asac> i thought we need max/min value
<asac> for figuring the bounds etc.
<bdrung> asac: not in install-rdf
<asac> huh?
<asac> so if E has targetApplication fox/1.0/2.0 -> we depend on firefox
<asac> not on firefox-3.0
<asac> while if it was
<asac> ffox/2.0/3.* it would be firefox/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.5
<bdrung> asac: install-rdf only extracts the xpi file and creates the links
<asac> oh thats new
<asac> just drop the OPTOINAL block
<asac> and the ?max/?min from the select
<bdrung> asac: yes ;) here is the new xpi.mk file: http://paste.debian.net/55614/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/351472/
<bdrung> asac: what are the dots in the query for?
<asac> why isnt that named dh_xul-install-xpi?
<BUGabundo> sup o/
<asac> or dh_install-xpi ?
<asac> bdrung: i think its like AND
<asac> its rdflib speicific syntax
<bdrung> aha
<bdrung> asac: i don't think, that install-rdf is dh_* like enough
<fta> crimsun, got annoyed by the crackling bug guy? ;)
<asac> it has -p...
<bdrung> asac: that's the only similarity ;)
<bdrung> asac: how do you like the new xpi.mk file?
<fta> asac, woowoww, some license fix commits just landed
<fta> and the ugly exe procname fix too
<fta> day of glory
<fta> !info libpng12-0
<ubottu> libpng12-0 (source: libpng): PNG library - runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.37-1 (karmic), package size 172 kB, installed size 336 kB
<fta> hmm, "libpng 1.2 no longer gets security/stability fixes."
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31545
<asac> fta: cool
<asac> bdrung: i like it
<asac> install-xpi still sounds bad though ;)
<asac> hehe
<BUGabundo> fta: for a few weeks, Ch won't store login cookies after restart... I'm always logout of *most* sites, even if "Remember Me" is set. any ideas what's up ?
<asac> ccheney: on track?
<ccheney> asac: i think so
<ccheney> asac: i found out why glib wouldn't build on hardy
<asac> ok, but lets hope we dont need it
<[reed]> [16:40:20] <fta> hmm, "libpng 1.2 no longer gets security/stability fixes."
<[reed]> I have no idea where Chromium guys are getting there
<[reed]> that*
<[reed]> I don't think that's right
<[reed]> I will look into that
<bdrung> asac: do you have a better name for it? dh_xul-install-xpi sounds uglier.
<ccheney> asac: between epiphany, webkit, and libsoup all needing parts of it, probably will need it :-\
<[reed]> ccheney: browsers don't like living in the past
<[reed]> :)
<asac> ccheney: so with those things backported is libsoup ok now=
<asac> imo we should check what is really needed.
<ccheney> no it failed at proxy which itself also needed new glib
<ccheney> via webkit
<asac> ccheney: but what parts of new glib does webkit need?
<ccheney> ugh can't tell soup and webkit have circular dependency
<ccheney> i disabled the version checking for glib in webkit and it failed looking for soup
<ccheney> soup needs webkit via proxy
 * ccheney hurts developers who write circular dependencies
 * ccheney thinks he might able to break the circular dep via disabling gnome support in soup
<fta> [reed], from upstream apparently
<asac> ccheney: hmm. is there really no way to not use libproxy?
<asac> maybe forcefully cutting the code out ;)
<ccheney> disabling gnome
<asac> doesnt that also disable the libsoup-gnome parts?
<ccheney> yes
<asac> which is what we need
<ccheney> which is the circular dependency part
<ccheney> it appears webkit doesn't need the soup-gnome bits
<ccheney> or at least fails just looking for regular libsoup currently
<micahg> asac: will it help if I do the arm patch now?
<micahg> I don't have anywhere to test
<asac> micahg: the one from the bug should be ok if it applies
<micahg> asac: ok, so just make sure it applies cleanly
<micahg> got it
<asac> yep
<asac> testing will be done in archive. doesnt make sense to spin a local build as it will take half a day ;)
<micahg> asac: ok, will you release that tonight?
<micahg> asac: do I need to bump the snapshot version?
<asac> no need to bump it
<asac> we can release it with .7
<asac> as its happening realy soon
<micahg> asac: is this name fine: bz532198_lp488354_ns_invokebyindex_not_thumb2_safe.patch
<micahg> asac: do you want to release dh_xulrunner with .7 as well?
<asac> sure
<asac> micahg: yes. thats good
<micahg> k, that makes it easier :)
 * micahg didn't merge it yet
<micahg> asac: arm patch applies to 1.9.1.7~hg20091216r26670
<asac> good
<micahg> so, I should push?
<asac> sure
<micahg> forgot the cli fixes switch...recommit locally
<micahg> asac: is there a config option to not require a passwd on bzr pull operations?
<asac> micahg: i would suggest to use ssh agents
<asac> should actually be there by default in ubuntu
<asac> micahg: anyway. you can pull from http with --remember
<asac> that way next time you pull it will use that location
<asac> also a bit quicker because you get rid of 2 seconds handshaking etc.
<micahg> ah, I have everything as bzr+ssh
<asac> bzr info you see what it is
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-05
<asac> with --remember you can permanently change that
<asac> i hope your password was your sshkey passphrase ;)
 * asac thought we dont allow non key auth
<asac> ccheney: so yes. we should upload a stripped libsoup package ;)
<asac> to ppa for bootstrap
<asac> and hope thats it
<asac> actually while we rename it ;)
<asac> but for now we can try without rename
<asac> ccheney: so soup w/o gnome .... then see what webkit needs from glib
 * ccheney needs to get the rest of the glib functions into soup to get it to finish building, saw the proxy issue earlier and didn't finish porting the functions over yet
<ccheney> looks like ~ 21 functions to copy over
<asac> does that build?
<asac> 01:22 < jorlow> trimeta: can you disable extensions and try again?
<asac> 01:22 < jorlow> it'd be especially helpful if you knew which one put it over the edge
<asac> 01:22 < trimeta> Disabling AdThwart, Chrome Keyconfig, FlashBlock, RSS Subscription, and Select To Get Maps made them not crash. So yea.
<asac> lol
<asac> in #chromium ;)
<asac> thats bugabundo ;)
<ccheney> doesn't build without the functions but gets to the point of attempting to link all of libsoup together
<ccheney> so it probably will work once i get them ported
<asac> yeah
<asac> so when we have that we have to check ewbkit and port whatever is needed there ;)
<ccheney> yep
 * ccheney going to get dinner, bbl
<ripps|sleep> fta: ping
 * BUGabundo_eyeswi yawns
<fta> ripps, hi, did you read my answers?
<ripps> yeah, I was bit confused, are you telling me to try and rename the orig.tar?
<ripps> because doing that also changed the changelog version with the bot parses it. So it doesn't work either
<fta> look at the current version in the repo, the tarball doesn't have the epoch, yet the package has it
<fta> fta@ix:/tmp $ head -1 mplayer-1.0~rc3+svn20090426/debian/changelog
<fta> mplayer (2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10.1) karmic-proposed; urgency=low
<fta> -rw-r--r--  1 fta  fta  10029266 2009-06-07 16:04 mplayer_1.0~rc3+svn20090426.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r--  1 fta  fta      2673 2009-12-09 07:05 mplayer_1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10.1.dsc
<fta> -rw-r--r--  1 fta  fta     73589 2009-12-09 07:05 mplayer_1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10.1.diff.gz
<fta> my bot won't work for that just yet, i need to fix it, should be easy, but i didn't have time just yet
<ripps> okay, I guess I'll have to manage my the coreavc ppa manally for now.
<ripps> Lot of eager people want to try out the new coreavc-2.0
<fta> ripps, i will try to fix it asap, i just need to setup a test project with an epoch
<ripps> well, there's mplayer, but I suppose that's a bit too large...
<asac> [reed]: root certificates ... can admins add that somehow to firefox
<asac> for all users?
<[reed]> define "admins"
<asac> like X working in a company having root on linux boxes
<asac> so typical desktop sys administrator ... running around rolling out software to various machines etc.
<asac> from what i recall mozilla was scared that distros could mess up their root certificates too easily and hence there is no way to add root certs to /etc/... somehow
<[reed]> not easily... he could create a default firefox profile with the cert and push it out
<asac> ;)
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> but any new profile wouldn't have it
<asac> do you know about references that discussed why there is no way to add a /etc/ sec store for firefox?
<asac> or nss even
<[reed]> nope, not without searching
<asac> hi hjmf  ;) happy new year!
 * BUGabundo_work picks asac up, and move him to #ubuntu+1 
<asac> topic?
<BUGabundo_work> sir, your presence is required
<BUGabundo_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/351809/
<BUGabundo_work> apparmor
<asac> apparmor. yes.
<asac> jdstrand: did you land all apparmore improvements on all branches?
<asac> or just 3.5?
<jdstrand> asac: all
<jdstrand> BUGabundo_work, asac: I've not seen /dev/shm/orbit-yofel/linc-dff-0-6e09a978f6b2 before-- what is this?
<yofel> jdstrand: good question... lemme try to find out
<asac> hmm. he is here ;) ... why are we talking in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<yofel> asac: that's where the discussion began ;)
 * asac left that channel ;)
<jdstrand> yofel: it might be we need to update an abstraction, rather than the firefox profile
<asac> kk
<micahg> asac: xul193 failed a sqlite test that upstream moz added which I think was caused by a fix by upstream sqlite, I should open a new bug in bmo with the relavent info, rigt?
<asac> micahg: test?
<asac> you mean like in "make check" ?
<asac> or configure test?
<micahg> no
<micahg> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/06dd18a36470
<micahg> yeah, I guess it's a configure test
<micahg> there was a debian bug for pretty much the same thing as the moz bug and the debian maintainer said it was fixed in the latest sqlite
<micahg> hmmm, they already have a bug to upgrade to the latest sqlite...
 * micahg thinks he should go as in #developers
<micahg> *ask
<asac> whats the problem?
<asac> our sqlite isnt built with that flag?
<micahg> asac: no, it is
<micahg> but sqlite apparently changed the way the flag works
<micahg> asac: this is the change that might have caused the issue: The SQLITE_SECURE_DELETE  compile-time option fixed to make sure that content is deleted even when the truncate  optimization applies.
<nigel_nb> hi, is bug 503107 a known issue for firefox in ubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503107 in firefox-3.5 "YouTube videos sometimes do not appear, sometimes do" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503107
<micahg> asac: #developers wants to know why we use system sqlite :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: sorry, got a little distracted
<nigel_nb> micahg: no problem :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: adblock plus can cause the issue that the user's having
<nigel_nb> micahg: I do encounter that bug often
<micahg> I generally suggest a new profile
<micahg> I can pastebin the text
<nigel_nb> and a new profile works too
<nigel_nb> but is it a bug, that the profile is getting corrupted?
<micahg> nigel_nb: this is generally what I use: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/351828/
<micahg> nigel_nb: no, abp is blocking flash
<micahg> unless the user allows it
<nigel_nb> micahg: ohh
<micahg> nigel_nb: people shouldn't be installing addons without understanding what they do
<nigel_nb> hold up, it happens to me too
<nigel_nb> but I dont think I have add block
<micahg> nigel_nb: so I choose for people to have a eureka moment rather than have me tell them the issue
<micahg> then once they discover it, I usually explain the problem
<nigel_nb> micahg: but I dont have adblock installed, so what could be my issue?
<micahg> nigel_nb: what issue?
<micahg> you can't see videos?
<nigel_nb> I encouter the same thing, flash stops working often
<nigel_nb> then I have to create a new profile
<nigel_nb> (at least I'm learning all my passwords now)
<micahg> nigel_nb: you shouldn't have to do that
<micahg> nigel_nb: 64 bit or 32 bit?
<nigel_nb> 64-bit
 * micahg hasn't really had a problem with flash since the upgrade to karmic
<nigel_nb> micahg: you use 32-bit?
<micahg> nigel_nb: no, 64 bit
<micahg> nigel_nb: bug 238606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238606 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Flash player doesn't work properly on Firefox 3 64bits (crash,gray square)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238606
<micahg> is that your bug?
<asac> using 64 bit flash?
<nigel_nb> that sounds similar to mine
<yofel> jdstrand, asac: it seems like I found the actual root cause... for some reason I had 'export TMPDIR=/dev/shm' at the end of my .bashrc, this causes orbit-yofel to be in /dev/shm instead of /tmp and this seems to break apparmor
<asac> sounds bad ;)
<asac> doesnt feellike a bug
<nigel_nb> micahg: oh, by the way, what status do u want me to set on those bugs? invalid? incomplete?
<micahg> nigel_nb: which bugs?
<micahg> people with addons they don't understand?
<nigel_nb> micahg: the flash not working on firefox bugs
<micahg> nigel_nb: that can be a lot of things
<nigel_nb> micahg: oh oh
<micahg> there are at least 2 master bugs for flash issues
<jdstrand> yofel: cool. if you want to use /dev/shm as TMP, then update /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/user-tmp
<nigel_nb> micahg: shall I link this one up as a dup of 238606?
<micahg> nigel_nb: no, first you have to determine if it's a user issue or that bug or another
<yofel> jdstrand: wouldn't it be somehow possible to make apparmor read $TMPDIR?
<nigel_nb> micahg: ok, how do I start?
<micahg> nigel_nb: ask the user to test with a new profile
<micahg> then you can rule out non-system addons
<nigel_nb> micahg: okay, I'll put in the pastebin you gave me and then set as incomplete
<jdstrand> yofel: not easily, besides you wouldn't want to cause it could be used to circumvent apparmor. eg TMPDIR=/
<micahg> nigel_nb: yep
<jdstrand> yofel: that is why the abstraction is there-- it is designed for people like you who need to define another tmp dir
<yofel> jdstrand: ah, makes sense, thx anyway
<nigel_nb> micahg: thanks :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: thank you for helping
<nigel_nb> happy to help micahg :)
<yofel> asac: thank you too for your time
<micahg> jdstrand: I wanted to comment out of that ff bug about /usr/local/lib, I would think if anything it should be commented out
<micahg> jdstrand: but wanted to check with you first
<asac> yofel: welcome
<jdstrand> micahg: sorry, I don't understand your question
<asac> apparmor?
<micahg> jdstrand: the bug about /usr/local/lib in the apparmor profile
 * jdstrand nods
<asac> we defintly want warnings in dmesg if users access /usr/local/lib
<micahg> bug 501822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501822 in firefox-3.5 "firefox apparmor profile blocks access to /usr/local/lib" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501822
<asac> would be a big win triaging bugs because users ran make install on ancient gtk or something
<asac> yeah. if we could misuse apparmore to just warn (even if enabled) i would be happy ;9
<micahg> well, wasn't there a bug to warn on apparmor failure
<jdstrand> asac: not possible.  the profile can be in complain, force or completely disabled
<jdstrand> (it's a kernel thing)
<micahg> jdstrand: can we have a complain profile and a force profile?
<asac> yeah. then i would prefer to not block /usr/local/lib ;K)
<jdstrand> micahg: not loaded at the same time
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm suggesting with separate rules
<jdstrand> micahg: the profile attaches to the binary
 * micahg was thinking from a seucrity perspective, /usr/local/lib could cause issues
<jdstrand> micahg: so we can't do that
<micahg> jdstrand: ah
<jdstrand> well, actually, I might be able to play with 'audit'
<jdstrand> actually no, that wouldn't work
<jdstrand> and it would be confusing for the user
<micahg> bug 489278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489278 in apparmor "Apparmor should notify the user when it blocks access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489278
<jdstrand> micahg: my feeling was that /usr/local/lib could cause issues, but overall, you need admin access for those directories anyway
<jdstrand> if you have that, you can change the profile
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, but regular users have sudo rights on ubuntu desktops :)
<micahg> if they're following so blog post that's malicious, they won't know it
<micahg> *some
<jdstrand> micahg: well, we aren't protecting a user from him/herself. that is very difficult. we are protecting users from a misbehaving firefox
<jdstrand> firefox can't write to /usr/local/lib
<jdstrand> (due to apparmor)
<jdstrand> even via sudo
<micahg> that's why I figure if it's commented out like some of the other more permissive things it might be better
<jdstrand> (cause apparmor denies it)
<micahg> jdstrand: even firefox using libs in there might cause issues
<jdstrand> micahg: oh, I think I understand your question-- you say add it to the profile, but have it commented out
<micahg> yep :)
<jdstrand> gotcha
<micahg> since it's not a regular use case
<micahg> as in most users using software from the repos won't need it
<jdstrand> no it isn't, but I feel for that guy who spent months on it
<micahg> yeah, that why bug 489278 would be nice
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489278 in apparmor "Apparmor should notify the user when it blocks access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489278
<jdstrand> but people use firefox differently than other apps
<jdstrand> specifically, we try to support using extensions, etc
<jdstrand> (not from the repo)
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, but I don't think those go in /usr/local/lib do they?
<jdstrand> this will be even more important moving forward when we aren't shipping extensions in the repo due to maintenance issues and the new mozilla security support
<jdstrand> micahg: probably not, but a user may want to install stuff there, if they compile from source
 * jdstrand was even considering adding /usr/local/lib/** mr, to abstractions/base
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, but what if someone install a malicious deb package that installs in /usr/lib/local
<jdstrand> micahg: a malicious deb can do far worse than install a lib in /usr/local/lib to be then later be used by the user in some random app
<jdstrand> it runs as full root
<jdstrand> that deb could install that lib in /usr/lib
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, but wouldn't it be harder to find something in there?
<jdstrand> it would be even harder to find it in /usr/lib
<jdstrand> if you are installing random debs off the internet, all bets are off
<jdstrand> they can disable apparmor entirely
<jdstrand> install a rootkit
<jdstrand> anything
<micahg> hmm, ok, that's why I figure I'd talk to you since my concerns might not be valid
<jdstrand> micahg: it is always valid to think about the security of adjusting the profile
<jdstrand> micahg: so thank you :)
<jdstrand> I'm still thinking about /usr/local/lib for firefox, and wanted to get discuss it more with the others from the security team
<micahg> jdstrand: I also wanted to ask you about backporting some of the FF profile fixes to karmic
<micahg> spcifically chromium
<micahg> oops
<jdstrand> micahg: iirc, you said you wanted to do an SRU
<micahg> chromium was for something different
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, and then an SRU got uploaded without it
<micahg> should I rebase it?
<micahg> chromium was for browser abstractions
<micahg> but I think there were a few profile fixes that would be nice for karmic, but I'd have to check
<jdstrand> micahg: feel free to do an SRU with all the profile fixes you want, attach it to to one of the bugs and follow StableReleaseUpdates. ping me and I'll comment on the debdiff
<micahg> jdstrand: great, thanks
<jdstrand> np
<micahg> asac: we don't want firefox displaying local php scripts in the browser as text, right?
<asac> micahg: i would think if there is a system handler for that, then not. otherwise yes.
<sebner> asac: ping
<sebner> asac: is that something for ubuntu? (The idea, not the work itself :P) http://www.be-jo.net/de/2010/01/thunderbird-als-starter-ins-indicator-applet/
<asac> last time i looked this was really hackish
<sebner> asac: what's the difference between evolution and thunderbird? Evolution is a little bit more gnome integrated
<asac> sebner: the difference is that its  a complete different code base
<sebner> asac: but what's the difference difficulties for integrating TB into indicator?
<asac> the difference is that TB 3 was a huge effort and integrating with indicator applet is low prio for them
<fta> hi
<sebner> asac: bah, I suppose more users are using TB than evolution to be honest
<sebner> hiuhuhu fta
<asac> hi fta
 * asac starts to pack things
<fta> ?
<asac> : just commuting ... with all the hardware stuff i have ;)
<micahg> nigel_nb: you got a bite on the bug
<asac> ok out for a few hours ... travelling
<nigel_nb> micahg: he did reply
<nigel_nb> micahg: and he has ad block :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: that info was already in the bug :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: firefox bugs reported with ubuntu-bug attach extensions list and plugins
<asac> ccheney: so lots of troubles ?
<micahg> asac: did you spin 3.5.7 yet or do I have time tonight to try to get dh_xul in?
<asac> micahg: is it out yet?
<asac> ;)
<micahg> supposed to release today
<asac> err ... wasnt dh_xul merged already?
<asac> or just approved?
<micahg> asac: just approved
<micahg> I saw your commnet
<micahg> but wasn't able to merge
<asac> ok. thanks
<asac> the merge is just one command i would hope ;)
<micahg> I kept getting errors
<micahg> and now it's diverged
<asac> merge erros?
<micahg> after the arm patch
<asac> that shouldnt collide except for changelog
<micahg> so I'll just apply the diff from the merge
<micahg> idk
<asac> please run bzr merge ... that should  work
<asac> its expected to have conflicts in changelog
<asac> but applying the diff manually will have that too ;)
<asac> you need to resolve those in editor and run bzr resolve
<micahg> ok, bzr merge lp:branch?
<asac> yeah.. go in current checkout of .head ... run bzr merge lp:....branch/to/merge
<asac> then all should work well ... except the changelog will have conflicts
<asac> go there with editor and shuffle bits until bzr diff looks reasonable ;)
<asac> usually its just moving the comment he made somewhere else and removing the markers
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> that went smoother than last time
 * micahg doesn't know what changed
<asac> heh
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> my patch name isn't 80 character changelog safe
<micahg> I can fix that afer
<micahg> what should be my commit message for the merge?
<micahg> asac: ?
<asac> i usually use:
<asac> debcommit -e
<asac> and then i add one line on top saying:
<asac> (merge lp....)
<micahg> ?the branch name
<asac> yes
<asac> lp:....
<micahg> k
<asac> and below keep the thing debcommit suggests (e.g. basically the
<asac> changelog comment
<asac> remember to give credits to author by using [ Name <email> ]
<micahg> also, you're not spinning a 1.9.1.6, so should I update the docs to say minimum version for dh_xulrunner to 1.9.1.7
<micahg> asac: credit in the merge and changelog?
<micahg> credit yes, email in merge and changelog?
<asac> no... changelog
<asac> credit is already in the merge source
<asac> debcommit removes that automatically
<micahg> ok, so email and name in changelog?
<micahg> why does dch not do that, it only adds the name
<asac> because the email is mozillateam invention
<asac> i wanted to update dch to do that at some point
<asac> but never came to it
<micahg> asac: also, what about the xul-dev Q
<asac> basically we addewd it because launchpad parses the email and links to your profile
<micahg> asac: ok, so I should do that manually?
<asac> which gives much better credit
<asac> yes
<micahg> k
<asac> i always add it manually
<micahg> and bump dh_xul docs to minumum >= 1.9.1.7
<micahg> or do I need the whole version string?
<micahg> asac: in addition to ^^, do I need to list the files in either the merge comment or changelog for dh_xulrunner?
<asac> micahg: they should be in changelog as usual. if you use decommit -e that will be in the commit as well
<micahg> asac: k, what about the version in teh dh_xul docs?
<asac> thats manpage, right?
<micahg> yep
<asac> we should have the version where we first ship it in there
<micahg> asac: so, it'll be 1.9.1.7?
<micahg> asac: actually it's POD doc
<asac> POD?
<asac> yes 1.9.1.7 is ok
<micahg> perl doc
<micahg> k
<micahg> I added all the filenames to the changelog
<asac> thx
<asac> thats usually the service we provide for contributors
<asac> they dont know about the syntax
<asac> we could comment so they know in future, but shouldnt reject a contribution because of changelog format (unless he wants to become mt member)
<micahg> asac: I made my changes to the merge before commit, is that ok?  I figured on adding a comment with the merge that I modified the version that it will first ship in
<asac> micahg: thats the right approach
<asac> run bzr merge
<micahg> cool
<asac> adjust ...
<asac> commit
<bdrung> asac: am i allowed to drop the deprecated MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS variable?
<asac> if nothing in the archive uses that
<asac> grep -r
<asac> ;)
<asac> does it cause any problem?
<asac> if not, keep it
<bdrung> asac: how do i get a list of all xul extensions?
<micahg> asac: just push after?
<asac> dunno. grepping through all diff.gz will help ;)
<asac> bdrung: in any case. does it hurt?
<asac> if not ... dont remove it
<bdrung> asac: it needs some effort to support with the new design.
 * micahg completed his first bzr merge :)
<asac> congrats
<micahg> asac: now, about the patch name for arm...bz532198_lp488354_ns_invokebyindex_not_thumb2_safe.patch
<asac> is that a problem?
<micahg> it's over 80 characters
<micahg>     - add debian/patches/bz532198_lp488354_ns_invokebyindex_not_thumb2_safe.patch
<asac> thats normal and the reason why we started to put filenames below the changelog
<asac> i would expect there are more than just that ;)
<micahg> k, so if that line wraps I shouldn't worry
<asac> wraps?
<asac> keep it in one line ;)
<micahg> >80
<micahg> right
<micahg> one line
<asac> good. then it isnt wrapped ;)
<micahg> it wraps in an 80 char terminal
<asac> heh
<asac> your standards are too high ;)
<asac> also 80 char is a bit old. 100 is better ;)
<fta> ripps|sleep, u there? i have a patch to support epochs in the bot
<micahg> k, do I need to push the arm patch to 1.9.2 and 1.9.3 or just dh_xul?
<asac> micahg: just for 1.9.1 ... we dont want it to stay there that long
<asac> the upstream patch will get committed hopefully
<micahg> k, I'll try to push it upstream
<asac> we are just not yet sure how to support debian  ;)
<micahg> a little later
<asac> micahg: upstream? ... it already was pushed upstream and they wanted clarfication. we are currently working on a better patch ;)
<asac> i will probably sumit that tomorrow
<asac> but for us that patch is perfect :)
<micahg> asac: k, I thought you said before that upstream moz needed the arm patch
<asac> it needs to get committed ;)
<asac> updated
<micahg> ah
<asac> sorry for not being clear
<micahg> ok, so I can just merge the dh_xul rev from 1.9.1 into 1.9.2 and 1.9.3, right?
<asac> yep. and add the arm patch to xul 1.9.1 ... then make a release on .head
<asac> one second
<asac> jdstrand: there? usn's for ffox/xul update?
<micahg> asac: arm is already in
<asac> good
<micahg> I'll do dh_xul on the other branches later this wek
<micahg> *week
<jdstrand> asac: just about missed me-- you need a new usn? how many?
<asac> sure. thats fine
<asac> jdstrand: the usual set.
<asac> e.g. ffox 3.0 and 3.5
<asac> (with the xuls)
<micahg> my only question, is the version in the docs should still be 1.9.1.7 since that'll be the only one in an official archive?
<jdstrand> asac: 877-1 and 878-1
<asac> micahg: i think thats fine everywhere
<asac> jdstrand: thanks ... enjoy your evening ;)
<micahg> asac: k
<jdstrand> asac: thanks, you too :)
<asac> micahg: not sure what docs says, but i think they say what the first version was etc.
<asac> micahg: so after all is done, see how i document security/stability updates ... and do the same with the number from above
<asac> at best in the "bump" commit
<asac> use 878-1 for 1.9.1.7 and 3.5.7
<micahg> asac: you want me to spin the release?
<asac> USN-878-1
<asac> on .head for sure
 * micahg can't upload
<asac> since you did all i want to sponsore that
<asac> thats not a problem ;)
<micahg> k
<micahg> let me look at past changelogs
<asac> search for USN-
<asac> that should be same almost everywhere
<micahg> so, I don't need to keep an unreleased version in the changelofg, right?
<asac> usually we have UNRELEASED on top
<asac> that one probably is 6~... something atm
<asac> when all is done you could bump the version to .7 ... and add the stability/security upgrade part
<asac> then do a release commit with just dch -r -Dlucid
<asac> like ... when done ... add the header i add for thos updates (with USN- etc) to changelog
<asac> bump changelog version
<asac> debcommit
<asac> dch -r -Dlucid
<asac> debcommit -r
<fta> ripps|sleep, committed, please test and let me know if it works for you
<micahg> asac: is it ok, if I have an extra line between 2 changes in the changelog (drop patch and new arm patch)
<micahg> or should I delete it in one of these commits?
<asac> it shouldnt have happened in first place ;)
<asac> but well... you can just sneak fix it
<micahg> asac: does it matter which of the 2 commits?
<asac> so the release commit is usually just changing version and date, so i would think use the other commit :)
<micahg> k
<asac> but your decision. we dont want to do art here ;) ... just high quality commits in average ;)
<micahg> k
<micahg> I uncommitted locally and fixed it in the first commit :)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I ran all the commands
<micahg> now I just push?
<asac> did the changes look reasonable?
<asac> you can do bzr log -p | less
<asac> to do a quick review
<asac> when you are happy push ;)
<asac> i will check
<micahg> yep
<micahg> pushed
<micahg> now what?
<asac> done?
<asac> hehe
<asac> let me pull
<micahg> just did xul 191
<asac> ah
 * asac stops ffox pull
<micahg> you want me to do ff?
<asac> sure
<micahg> k
 * micahg will work on it
<asac> just bump and add the same header you added to xul
<asac> micahg: so you have one bogus line at the end of changelog in xul 1.9.1
<asac> like the first line after the last line with text
<asac> there are whitespaces
<asac> and there are two empty lines
<micahg> ugh
<asac> hehe
<asac> micahg: uncommit
<asac> push --overwrite
<asac> after checking that you didnt uncommit too much
<asac> we have a 5 minute soft rule for uncommitting if there is a bad mistake ;)
<asac> micahg: after uncommitting you need to delete the tag
<asac> bzr tag --delete TAGNAME
<asac> otherwise debcommit -r will fail
<asac> and we will end up with two heads ;)
<micahg> asac: where's the whitespace and 2 extra lines?
<micahg> I deleted the one at the bottom
<asac> micahg:     - update debian/rules
<asac>     - update debian/xulrunner-1.9.1-dev.install
<asac> the line right after that one
<asac> that was an empty line with whitespaces
<micahg> yeah, I got rid of that
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> asac: my name under the USN was correct?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-06
<asac> let me ceck
<asac> yes
<asac> i often do it that way too
<asac> sometimes not if i am the only one
<asac> but its more beautiful ;)
<micahg> asac: pushed xul again
<micahg> working on ff3.5
<bdrung> asac: m-d 0.19 with dh 7 makefile: http://paste.debian.net/55730/
<bdrung> asac: do you like it?
<asac> yes ;)
<micahg> asac: pushed ff3.5 as well
<bdrung> asac: the best: it works already :)
<asac> cool. lets hope it doesnt cause regressions ;)
<asac> to earn credits we should do an extension respin ;)
<micahg> ooops
<micahg> forgot to check for targetted bugs
<asac> hehe
<asac> see what i mean ;)
<asac> micahg: include them in firefox only then
<micahg> asac: now I see why this is so complicated :)
<micahg> asac: nothing for 3.5.7
<micahg> so we're good
<micahg> 3.5.8 has some
<asac> good.
<asac> so just prep release and then wait ;) ... i am currently doing the tarballs. that will take a bit ;)
<micahg> k, I need to get back to what I was working on
<micahg> asac: so you normally merge the rev's from head for the update into the older releases?
<asac> no
<asac> the stable release branches are stable
<asac> they are independent
<asac> however, if i find that i need a patch updated
<asac> i cherry pick that change down usually
<asac> because of lazyness
<asac> (to all branches that all have that patch)
<asac> so i start on .karmic branch ... if there are patch adjustments needed i do that by copying those from .head manually
<asac> then on jaunty intrepid hardy branches i bzr merge -c REVNO lp:....karmic
<asac> them
<bdrung> asac: updated http://wiki.debian.org/mozilla-devscripts
<asac> why do you use $(null) ... we use $(NULL) everywhere ;)
<bdrung> asac: where do we use $(NULL)?
<micahg> ah, so you merge in the stable branches
<micahg> I see
<asac> in all mozilla packages
<asac> micahg: only if i need to merge something
<asac> but only using -c (e.g. one commit cherry picks)
<asac> and only for patches
<asac> or for something critical needed everywhere in a stable update
<micahg> k, BTW there was a patch dropped for 3.5
<micahg> 1.9.1.7
<bdrung> asac: in xpi.mk is no $(NULL) - so i can't know it ;)
<bdrung> asac: correct it if you want
<asac> hmm need to login ;)
<asac> no idea what credentials i had
<asac> or if i had any at all ever
<asac> super. it doesnt tell me if a mail was sent ;)
<asac> for recovering pass
<asac> hmm. when creating an account there are two buttons:
<asac> "Create Profile" ... "Create Profile + Email"
<asac> hell
<asac> usability ftw
 * asac hits the first button ... hoping for the best
<asac> done
<bdrung> asac: can "rdf_graph.parse" work directly on text (and not filenames)?
<asac> i am a drive-by contributor ... i dont know nothing about rdflib api and work by using APIDOC for every step :)
<and`> asac: some ppl is complaining for the rfkill thing not working anymore, any news that side?
<asac> and`: depends on hardware etc.
<asac> most dell stuff should be fixed
<asac> but afaik there are still issues
<asac> ok off
<asac> ttyt
<asac> bdrung: i will see if i can find something for buffer tomorrow
<bdrung> asac: thanks
<bdrung> asac: then i could check the install.rdf before extracting everything
<micahg> asac: do you need me to do anything more later tonight?
<asac> bdrung: use a StringInputSource
<micahg> asac: release was an hour ago
<asac> http://www.rdflib.net/rdflib-2.4.0/html/private/_xmlplus.sax.xmlreader.InputSource-class.html
<asac> bdrung: ^^
<asac> subclass of that
<asac> and then you can use that in the parse argument from what i understand
<bdrung> ok
<asac> parse(self, source, publicID, format, **args)
<asac> so for source
<asac> not sure what we have now
<bdrung> asac: we have "rdf_graph.parse(install_rdf)" no
<bdrung> w
<asac> yeah. apidoc is messy
<asac> maybe it type checks for a string and implicitly makes a URLINputSource out of it
<asac> so try the StringInputSource approach
<asac> you need to pass a publicID most likely because buffers have no pubID ;)
<bdrung> :)
<bdrung> will test it tomorrow
<bdrung> it's now bed time
<micahg> asac: you need me to do anything when I get home?
<asac> micahg: prepare all the stable branches ;)?
<asac> hehe
<asac> well. basically its just the changelog entry. and then trying if all patches apply
<asac> oh and the patch drop
<asac> if you dont want to do that
<micahg> asac: if you want me too
<micahg> I can try
<micahg> asac: what about the m-dev change in ff35.head?
<micahg> and dh_xul
<asac> micahg: i would expect each branch to be three commits ... first commit is new changelog with UNRELEASED and the USN-.. stuff ... second commit is the patch droppage (like i usually document)
<asac> micahg: changing packaging in any way is off for stability/security updates
<asac> so no
<asac> just bumping changelog ... doing the minimal changes needed (like dropping patches dropped upstream, rebasing patches) ... and then releasing
<micahg> asac: so how can we call it the same version?
<asac> if you look at the .jaunty or .intrepid branches you will see that its always really simple
<asac> micahg: if you checkout the branches you will see how the versioning is done
<micahg> asac: yes, I know
<asac> basically same upstream version, but with 0ubuntu0.9.10.1
<asac> for first upload to 9.10
<asac> while head is ubuntu1
<micahg> yes, but how can the lucid and karmic version be essentially the same (think same contents) but have different contents?
<asac> micahg: the man page is buggy. it must say: "available since 1.9.1.7 in lenny"
<asac> or lucid
<asac> debian probably wont push that to security either ;)
<asac> micahg: we have two parts for packages: a) upstream ... b) packaging
<asac> upstream gets bumped to new upstream
<asac> while packaging gets forked when released
<asac> all new stuff we do will not be done on the stable branches
<asac> like dh_... here is a good example of what doesnt happen in stable branches
<micahg> asac: is it mozilla team specific that 1.9.1.7-0ubuntu1 and 1.9.1.7-0ubuntu0.09.10.1 aren't the same?
<asac> similarly we wouldnt rename or move around files
<asac> etc.
<asac> while we might do that in lucid
<asac> micahg: we are kid of unique because we bump upstream
<asac> usually upstream is never bumped in stable releases
<asac> only backported patches added
<micahg> k, that's what I was wondering because I never saw this before in other packages
<asac> but mozilla needs full new upstream
<asac> so we are a bit special, yes.
<micahg> asac: what about the slovak translation thing we said we'd do for karmic
<asac> otherwise you would have to add up to 300 patches or something ;)
<asac> (happened in the past)
<asac> well... maybe too much. but i definitly saw 200+ bug fixes in security updates
<asac> when we still had the long security cycle
<asac> micahg: what did we say?
<micahg> asac: nothing officially :)
<micahg> originally targetted to karmic-updates but released to lucid
<asac> hmm. not sure ;)
<asac> in doubt drop it
<asac> and wait for someone complaining ;)
<micahg> k, well, there's always 3.6 :)
<asac> or lucid ;)
<asac> so .desktop file translations probably can be added. but we shouldnt do that while preparing the release ;)
<micahg> asac: so, I'll try to do the stable 1.9.1 and 3.5 branches
<asac> rather directly
<micahg> a little later
<asac> if i didnt commit it to other branches, i would say i didnt want it there for now
<asac> yes. that would be great
<asac> i will upload the lucid bits to the -security PPA now :)
<asac> for 1.9.1 and 3.5
 * asac checks builders status
<asac> micahg: oh. did we drop the patch because it was applied upstream?
<micahg> asac: yep
<asac> or because i was annoyed by it?
<asac> ok
<asac> then we need to drop it
<asac> or you dropped it ... just thought that only me would drop patches for being annoyed ;)
<asac> but it hink that was on 1.9.2 and 1.9.3
<micahg>  Drop patch after upstream landing of (bmo: 521780)  :)
<asac> micahg: oh. ffox 3.5 and xul 1.9.1 get the _same_ USN
<asac> in case you didnt do that on 3.5
 * asac should check
<micahg> asac: I did
<asac> the other USN is for 3.0 and 1.9
<asac> because they have a different set of security issues usually
<micahg> asac: so technically 1 bug should have been targeted, but it was fix released already with our patch
<asac> ok pushing to http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> micahg: yes. thats ok. we dont need to mention as "dropping because of upstream fix" already implies that
<asac> maybe we should explicitly rename the bug number in such a comment
<asac> but well ;)
<asac> thinks must be imperfect
<asac> hmm. somehow feel the urge to also do a 3.0/1.9 upload now
<asac> to get these orig beasts up ;)
<asac> ffox orig also up
<asac> in sec
<ripps> fta: okay, the change actually builds the source packages now, but the .changes files are still have the epoch in the name and for some reason, dput wouldn't upload them at the end.
<ripps> okay, it seems the dput upload at the end was expecting an epoch, but the actual .changes in /ppa didn't have an epoch
<asac> micahg: already started?
<asac> on xul?
<micahg> no, trying to fix a bug in something else
<asac> ok
<asac> so i will do karmic now
<micahg> asac: I started building 1.9.2~rc1 :)
<asac> for xulrunner
<micahg> right cause those take a while
<asac> just noticed that we only have 1 hppa builder
<micahg> I can do jaunty right now then
<asac> so better get the big stuff up ;)
<asac> ok cool
 * micahg is still at work
<micahg> and you're either up early or late :)
<asac> early and late
<asac> wanted to finish xul 1.9
<asac> then bandwidth broken and so on :)
<asac> micahg: last dch before release commit is dch -r -Dkarmic-security fwiw and jaunty-security etc. ;)
<micahg> asac: we never had the patch in jaunty
<asac> thats even better then
<asac> so no need to do that ... just simple changelog ;)
<asac> i usually try a bzr bd ... --builder='debuild -b' and abort after patches
<micahg> asac: the patch would be the same name, right?
<asac> e.g. if they applied
<asac> micahg: most likely
<asac> br the debuild -b and wait for patches test should reveal that
<asac> ;)
<asac> maybe we have something else there etc.
 * micahg doesn't ahve the tarball
<asac> micahg: its in ppa
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+files/xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.7+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<micahg> k
<micahg> thaqnks
<micahg> *thanks
<asac> i am taking jaunty firefox too i guess ;)
<micahg> you're faster than I am :)
<asac> parallelizing ;)
<asac> not faster
<micahg> oh, I can do that
 * micahg has learned how to use byobu
<asac> also i did that a hundred times :(
<asac> nah ;)
<asac> i am parallelizing by working on four/five branches at the same time ;)
<asac> and by not doing a full test build ;)
<asac> just waiting till patches are done. thats fine
<asac> we will see the result in the staging ppa soon enough :)
<micahg> asac: dies after patches with autoconf
<asac> dies?
<asac> paste?
<micahg> I don't have the build deps
<asac> micahg: i run that on karmic ;)
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/352144/
<asac> i do everything on karmic without chroots ;)
<asac> micahg: its ok i guess
<asac> just finish the commit stuff ... i cna do a quick test -b
<asac> before uploading
<asac> but looks weird
<asac> did you do bzr bd?
<micahg> yeah, but I don't have the build deps
<asac> that should check for deps
<micahg> I ran -d
<asac> how did it build then?
<asac> oh
<asac> ok
<micahg> :)
<asac> yeah. go ahead then
<asac> let me know so i can pull ;)
 * micahg is running these jobs on a headless server
<micahg> asac: done
 * asac checks
<micahg> asac: lp refreshed
<asac> uploadewd
<asac> everything happily spinning i hope
<asac> at least we are still dominating builders ;) ... https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<asac> 50% xulrunner ... other 50% is chromium-browser :)
<micahg> ugh, lucky for us no one else is building anything
<asac> good ... 9.04.1 is also there
<asac> micahg: well. thats not really true ;)
<asac> the queues are growing
<asac> i think our ppa gets "main" priority
<asac> so all universe has to wait
<micahg> asac: I think the security PPA uses the distro builders
<asac> we use
<asac> but look at the distro builders ;)
<asac> Official distributions build statu
<asac> powerpc2 306 jobs (20 hours)
<asac> sparc2 239 jobs (26 hours)
<asac> hehe
<asac> but not that bad
<asac> i think most are probably universe packages so they start with 1000 lower build score ;)
<micahg> asac: what to do about sqlite conf test causing FTBFS on xul193 Lucid?
<micahg> should I bump sqlite system requirement to 3.6.22 since that's what they're aiming for?
<asac> sure
<asac> sounds sane
<micahg> asac: there's no official bug yet for that afaik
<micahg> nm
<micahg> mozilla 530667
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 530667 in Storage "Upgrade to SQLite 3.6.22" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=530667
<asac> why would that fix it?
<micahg> asac: should I say bump in advance of landing of bmo...
<asac> did they patch their sqlite in-source already?
<micahg> asac: no, but it'll use their version for right now
<asac> or because they have higher requirements for system libs ;) :-Ü
<micahg> we only have 3.6.21-2
<asac> i think its ok.
<asac> we most likely will get that
<micahg> what about the comment?
<asac> in lucid
<asac> comment?
<micahg> bump in advance of landing of
<asac> bump sqlite for anticipated landing of 3.6.22 upstream - also workaround temporary configure bustage for system sqlite
<asac> something like that
<micahg> asac: in changelog or bzr or both?
<asac> i dont think we have anything in changelog for .3?
<asac> then just bzr
<micahg> yep, we have a changelog :)
<micahg> asac: Bump system sqlite to 3.6.22 for anticipated upstream Mozilla landing
<micahg>     Also temporarily workaround broken configure test due to (bmo: 445164)
<asac> sure
<micahg> asac: also, what to do if do people bump something like sqlite, do we keep both changelog entries?
<micahg> *two people
<asac> we replace the previous entry if its in the same UNRELEASED cycle
<micahg> ok
<asac> but we can check when that happens
<micahg> I removed the old entry
<micahg> debcommit is a lot easier than trying to edit the bzr commit
<micahg> k, xul193 should build on lucid tomorrow night
<asac> cool.
<asac> ok i am off
<asac> taking a nap beffore i have to start ;)
<asac> in like 4h
<micahg> heh, I need to get home so I can get some sleep too
<asac> guess tomorrow will be a short day for me
<asac> yes. thanks for your help ;)
<micahg> asac: thanks for the training
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> does anyone here use mozplugger? I noticed that it doesn't open .xls files correctly
<Adri2000> it opens them with ooo writer instead of ooo calc
<Adri2000> actually it calls ooffice on the file, which calls oowriter
<Adri2000> anyone noticed this?
<Adri2000> in any case, that really seems like an ooo bug
<Adri2000> ooffice on foobar.xls works as expected, but ooffice foobar (without the extension, as are the files in the firefox cache) it doesn't
<Deathvalley122> hello I have a odd question will the configs on thunderbird from Linux work on windows?
<Deathvalley122> just the configs from thunderbird
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> i have a question i have a friend who is migrating a pc to windows and would like ot keep the tbird configs will they also work on the windows version of tbird
<fta> ripps, strange, it worked for me. could you please show me the full logs + the content of the ppa dir (*dsc, *change, ..)?
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<eagles0513875> morning BUGabundo_work
<ripps> fta: hmm.... it seems I'm going to need to run it again, because the ppa seems to be cleaned out when I run daily.sh on another pocket
<ripps> ^ppa^ppa dir
<fta> yes, you have build_dir for that
<ripps> fta: daily.sh log: http://pastebin.com/f23f87cfd
<ripps> contents of ppa: http://pastebin.com/m77004c6
<ripps> pssh... poor time to try this, launchpad was experiencing problems at the time
<asac> jdstrand: so i have an action to figure out what kernel pieces from .32 we need on .31 for apparmor in lucid (we have .31 for some arm boards)
<asac> jdstrand: can you help me with that?
<asac> or is all fine in .31?
<fta> ripps, oh, i see. it's all fine except the final dput..  yesterday, i tested everything except that :P
<fta> fix is trivial, i'll do that later today
<ripps> okay, that's all I was trying to say :)
<ripps> thanx
<jdstrand> asac: the karmic kernel should be generally ok, but there are fixes in .32. best to talk to jjohansen about it (he does all the kernel bits)
<asac> ok
<asac> thx
<BUGabundo_work> jdstrand: u know what kernel Lucid is expected to have?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: .32
<asac> everyone knows that ;) ... how come not you?
<BUGabundo_work> i've been spoty at covering lucid :\
<BUGabundo_work> and ppl have been asking for .33 for some reason
<asac> most usually dont even know why they want it
<asac> just ask for the latest version that might be on market
<asac> this is LTS cycle
<asac> so we wont go or bleeding edge kernel
<asac> rather bake .32 till its most solid
<fta2> ripps, could you try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352356/ ? i trashed my test package yesterday after my patch :(
<fta2> [reed], https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531160   ignored :(
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 531160 in Libraries "libpkix ignores the P (trusted peer) trust flag" [Normal,New]
<asac> fta2: wah-teh certainly knows how to escalate stuff he he really wants it
<asac> he is long term nspr/nss developer that only recently moved to google
<fta2> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxCertManagement
<[reed]> fta2: yeah, wtc is a NSS/NSPR developer
<[reed]> has been for years
<[reed]> asac: he's been at Google for a while now
<asac> sure
<asac> recently is relative
<asac> is was in the twenties recently too ;)
<micahg> asac: we don't want Firefox to display local PHP  source code, right?
<asac> stick to upstream behaviour
<asac> it should open that in an editor i guess
<micahg> k, that's what I thought, I
<micahg> 'll close it invalid (bug 503259) if you're interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503259 in firefox-3.5 "php page not displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503259
<asac> if it opens that in editor its fine
<asac> its server job to send special mime type if the website wants to display inline
<micahg> right, but it's a local file, so file:/// won't be getting a mime type
<micahg> maybe I should dupe the Open With bug?
 * micahg thinks he'll ask for more info...
<ripps> fta2: patch works, it's dputting now
<fta2> good, committing
<asac> jdstrand: the updates are up (and all build afaict). but i am out now because of lack of sleep so unless you want to test all we have to finish this tomorrow
<jdstrand> asac: I'll work through them, but I think waiting til tomorrow and getting more testing would be good anyway
<bdrung> asac: i have news for you
<bdrung> *drum roll*
<bdrung> i pushed my changes to m-d and merged the dh_xul-ext branch back into trunk
<bdrung> asac: can you please have a look at it and check if you find bugs? i will write the man pages and then it's ready for upload.
<[reed]> jdstrand: hey, I cc'd you on a secbug on bmo
<[reed]> and asked for some help
<[reed]> so, I'd appreciate if you would take a look sometime :)
<Pavlov> hey guys, can you help me with a debian package version numbering problem?
<sebner> Pavlov: just ask :)
<Pavlov> hey
<Pavlov> so, we have had fennec packages.. fennec-1.0b4, b5, etc up to fennec-1.0rc1
<Pavlov> now we've dropped rc1
<Pavlov> and we're not getting updates from rc1 to 1.0
<Pavlov> i'm assuming something thinks that 1.0rc1 is newer than 1.0
<sebner> Pavlov: yep, you should have used 1.0~rc1
<Pavlov> so i'm wondering if you guys either know how version numbers are compared for these things, or can point me to some place with info on it?
<Pavlov> hmm
<Pavlov> how does the ~ work?
<sebner> Pavlov: dpkg --compare-versions.
<sebner> Pavlov: ~ means lower
<sebner> Pavlov: man dpkg :)
<Pavlov> its not in there;)
<sebner> Pavlov: what?
<Pavlov> in my dpkg manpage
<Pavlov> anything about ~
<sebner> Pavlov: yeah, but --compare-versions
<Pavlov> oh, i see, these take strings
<sebner> Pavlov: I don't know how mozilla guys handle this but you could use 1.0+something, ~ is lower and + is higher
<Pavlov> we can change it
<Pavlov> ah
<Pavlov> hmm
<Pavlov> ok, so we've had these versions: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/695132
<Pavlov> i'm testing now, but would all of those upgrade properly if we'd put a ~ after 1.0
<Pavlov> ?
<Pavlov> or should it be more complicated?
<sebner> Pavlov: might work, just test with dpkg --compare-versions
<micahg> Pavlov: for pre builds in the dailies we use version~hgYMD
<Pavlov> ah
<Pavlov> ok
<micahg> so 1.0~b5~hg20100104
<micahg> will upgrade to 1.0~b5
<micahg> Pavlov: but the best way to be sure is to use dpkg to check like sebner said
<Pavlov> yeah, i am, just trying to understand where i can use ~s and such
<Pavlov> micahg: so the 2nd ~ applies to the b5?
<micahg> right, it's like before b5
<Pavlov> ok
<Pavlov> so ideally (will test), 1.0 > 1.0~rc1 > 1.0~b5 > 1.0~b5~date > 1.0~b4
<micahg> Pavlov: yep
<Pavlov> ok, that makes sense
<Pavlov> so, since we screwed up already and need to get 1.0rc1 people on to 1.0, any suggestions?
<Pavlov> 1.0.0?
<micahg> Pavlov: that should work, but test
<micahg> Pavlov: we have a similar issue with prism
<Pavlov> yeah it showed correctly
<Pavlov> are theere any other operators i should be aware of?
<micahg> there should be documentation somewhere...
<Pavlov> is the version number just in the file name or in part of the rules or info?
<micahg> Pavlov: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<Pavlov> ok
<Pavlov> so one last question, in the past we've not seen any problems going from same version to same version
<Pavlov> our nightlies right now have been 1.0b6pre for the whole b6pre time
<micahg> Pavlov: you can't upload the same version twice
<Pavlov> we do!
<Pavlov> and it updates ;/
<micahg> Pavlov: where?
<Pavlov> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mobile/repos/1.9.2_multi/dists/chinook/extras/binary-armel/ for example
<Pavlov> the thing is we've updated the xulrunner which has a date in it
<Pavlov> maybe that brings the other along?
<Pavlov> brb
<micahg> Pavlov: if it's your own repo, you can upload what you want, but idk how your fennec package would update
<Pavlov> yeah, im not sure either tbh ;/
<Pavlov> it does though!
<micahg> Pavlov: are you aure
<micahg> sure
<Pavlov> yeah
<Pavlov> for for our xulrunner packages, would bumping the epoch number to 1 and changing to a ~ make sense?
<micahg> Pavlov: well, that's up to you guys how you want the versioning in your repo to work
<Pavlov> i'd be happier without the epoch number, but not sure how to make it do what we want otherwise
<micahg> 1.9.2+build1 would do it once the release happens
<Pavlov> ah
<Pavlov> interesting
<Pavlov> thanks for your help
<micahg> Pavlov: np
<bdrung> asac: i want to release mozilla-devscripts 0.19 on sunday at the latest (if i have enough time, i want to do it tomorrow)
<bdrung> asac: btw, there are some package still using MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS - i will take care once 0.19 hits lucid
<bdrung> asac: these values are specified: "thunderbird seamonkey xulrunner-addons icedove iceweasel firefox-addons". can they all be dropped? do all these xul apps support the new layout?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-07
<Paddy_NI> Hello is there a ppa with the current stable release of thunderbird 3?
<Paddy_NI> All I can find are testing and unstable
<micahg> Paddy_NI: not yet, my test ppa has the build which is the release, but labeled as shreddder
 * micahg hopes to finish it soon
<Paddy_NI> micahg, thank you.. do you have a link?
<Paddy_NI> micahg, It is looking really nice
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-beta
<Paddy_NI> micahg, adding this ppa wont automatically want to update my firefox will it?
<micahg> Paddy_NI: I suggest pinning all ppa's to 450
<Paddy_NI> Excuse my ignorance but what does that mean?
<micahg> Paddy_NI: so that you have to explicitely choose a PPA package over one in the ubuntu archive
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/352682/
<micahg> if you add that to /etc/apt/preferences, you will need to choose a PPA version over an archive version
<[reed]> micahg: can you see about getting mozilla bug 538028 filed with libnotify upstream?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 538028 in Shell Integration "nsIAlertsService::showAlertNotification with null title shows short (1px tall) alerts on Linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=538028
<[reed]> or tell me where I can do it
<micahg> [reed]: let me check
<micahg> [reed]: http://trac.galago-project.org/report
<[reed]> (thx
<[reed]> thx
<Paddy_NI> micahg, do you mean create a file in the '/etc/apt/preferences.d/' directory with that content?
<Paddy_NI> micahg, also what should the file extension be if any?
<micahg> hmm
 * micahg didn't know they added a preferences.d
<Paddy_NI> there is no /etc/apt/preferences
<micahg> Paddy_NI: you can add it
<Paddy_NI> ok thanks
<micahg> Paddy_NI: depends if you want this for all PPAs or just mine
<micahg> I can tell you what to puteither way
<Paddy_NI> What should the name of the file be?
<micahg> Paddy_NI: it can be anything in the dir, or preferences if in /etc/apt
<Paddy_NI> so I can call it 'ppa-prefs'?
<micahg> Paddy_NI: yes, after you do that, do an apt-get update, and then apt-cache policy
<micahg> you should see the ppa.launchpad.net at 450
<micahg> if you've added a PPA
<Paddy_NI> micahg, thanks you have been most helpful :)
<micahg> Paddy_NI: np, the release version should be in Lucid before next week for alpha-2
<Paddy_NI> would be nice if someone could make firefox and thunderbird compatible with the gnome-globalmenu-applet
<micahg> Paddy_NI: idk what that is, but you can file a bug request in LP
<Paddy_NI> micahg, yeah I guess so..
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<drclue> Howdy all. This channel could be just what I'm looking for. I'm running Firefox 3.5.6 on Ubuntu and unlike my other Firefox and unlike my Opera , when I click links in http://207.154.83.202/main.php , the browser goes through the motions of loading , but does not render anything. Any clues on this weird behavior?
<drclue> What's weird is my other Firefox , running on a Debian box is actually an older Firefox.  I've only seen this behavior replicated in a single windows box running Firefox 3.5.6
<drclue> Other folks running 3.5.6 in other instances have had no issues at all.
<drclue> I've gone round and round with this one for over a month and just can't seem to find a way to make the problem go away.  I do use a lot of XSL  XHTML to XHTML transforms
<drclue> I do know that if I either click the links a bunch of times or hit the reload button the rendering eventually kicks in and works as expected , but it would be nice if it would render each time instead of just putting the new clicked address in the location line , transferring all the files and forgetting to render
<fta> lol, "The TLS support is being done via an extension point, to avoid depending directly on the TLS library, and there may end up being two implementations of the TLS extension point; one using GNU TLS (which is nice and small and doesn’t have a zillion dependencies) and one using NSS (which is more complicated and vaguely annoying to use outside the context of mozilla, but is FIPS 140 certified, which is important to Fedora)."
<[reed]> woo FIPS
<bdrung> asac: m-d 0.19 is ready for release. any objections?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/353052/
<asac> fta: tlslite has no license info :(
<asac> fta: yes. thats ld_libpath
<asac> chromium should load that by GRE path i guess
<asac> or provide their own mozjs
<asac> ok all public domain according to readme
<fta> they removed milestone-5 for the license bug :(
<fta> milestone-X now :(
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37532689/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.mozilla-devscripts_0.19~umd4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> bdrung: ^^
<micahg> asac: mozilla upgraded trunk to sqlite 3.6.22 and it built fine
<bdrung> fta: lsb_release problem, let me check it
<asac> micahg: cool
<fta> asac, the channels ppa are stuck, upstream doesn't upgrade http://src.chromium.org/svn/releases/LATEST.txt
<fta> (channel PPAs)
<asac> fta: do we need build-tree/src/third_party/ocmock
<asac> ?
<asac> fta: is that a problem?
<asac> ocmock is incompatible with GPL
<fta> never heard of that
<fta> let me check
<asac> same for the files that have BSD (4 clause)
<asac> all that is practically illegal if they interface in anyway with the GPL stuff
<fta> hm, please update the bug then
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> asac, ocmock is for mac only, i will drop it
<asac> i can do that if you dont mind
<asac> i committed the gles_example_book removal already
<asac> so update if you commit it ;)
<fta> oops, too late
<fta> i pulled it first so it's fine
<asac_> fta: what is th elicenseing bug?
<asac_> do we need third_party/scons?
<asac_> lets strip that too
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28291
<bdrung> asac, fta: pushed m-d fix
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=22140
<asac_> commented ;)
<asac_> bdrung: thanks. test your stuff ;) ... hehe
<asac_> but thanks for quick fix
<bdrung> asac: that fix was simple (other solution would be build depend on lsb_release) :)
<asac_> i havent checked what you did now
<asac_> i trust you to do  sane things ;)
<fta> asac_, i said somewhere that i knew nothing about issues with compatible licenses incompatible between each others :P
<asac_> thats why i commented  ;) ... fta: http://pastebin.com/f1bd4a626
<asac_> i will remove BSD 4-clause fromthe whitelist
<asac_> so we are down to just a few
<asac_> i would like to strip scons
<fta> it's probably possible but i need to test build 1st, it may be deeply rooted
<asac_> ok
<asac_> otherwise what license is scons?
<asac> i can overwrite it
<asac> just have pain from all this ;) and hoped for killing the rest ;)
<asac> after that all third_party is done
<asac> and i can move to the rest
<fta> most probably the same as our system scons :P
<fta> there are several third_party dirs, at least 3
<asac> fta: gyp license issue didnt move, right?
<fta> right
<asac> can you poke someone?
<fta> sure
<asac> thats rather important ... without that we cant get it in
<asac> tell them that chromium is close to archive entering ;)
<fta> poking is easy, getting the fix is not ;)
<asac> and gyp is blocking us ;)
<asac> what was the gyp bug?
<asac> gyp had no license at all, right?
<fta> it's in the block list of the main license bug
<fta> it has one, global
<fta> bsd iirc
<fta> asac, ^^ http://code.google.com/p/gyp/ (on the right)
<asac> ij
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: is current gyp in ppa the one we want in lucid?
<asac> give me .dsc file i will tell stevenk to poke it
<fta> take the one in the daily ppa
<fta> the one in the beta is 1 or 2 releases older
<asac> fta: can we strip breakpad?
<asac> thats bsd 4 clause
<asac> ok
<fta> hmm, not sure, it probably possibe if we just keep the gyp file
<fta> yes, we must keep the gyp file
<fta> i have hooks for that
<asac> fta: ok. can you take care that that is out?
<fta> damn, my hooks are for system libs
<fta> it was STRIPPED_SYSTEM_LIB_DIRS
<asac> ok committed the licensecheck.pl as a checkpoint
<asac> more coming
<asac> fta: i think we need one more bump for gyp: proper bug closing:
<asac> bug 504425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504425 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gyp (build system generator for chromium)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504425
<fta> asac, you're whitelisting files without copyrights?
<asac> fta: same for gyp
<asac> strip?
<asac> fta: if they have a license. then yes.
<asac> well. it will still show up with no copyright if it has no copyright
<asac> but a bunch had no license, but copyright
<asac> so i inject just the license
<asac> and its complete
<asac> maybe we should look up a good default copyright owner ... but that would be a bit far taken
<asac> because license is probably guessable from top level dir
<asac> while the copyright owner could be anyone
<asac> also i eleveated files where authors didnt put license in each file, but still mixed BSD/MIT/GPL/LGPL
<asac> and make that GPL (v2 or later) compatible
<asac> e.g. basically saying that all the other shit is also distributed as GPL for us
<asac> (thats ok if they are compatible)
<asac> works quite good. third party problem file is only 250 lines long
<asac> all together its currently 1000 ;)
<asac> taking a break now and then finishing all the other stuff
<asac> third party is finishable too i guess
<asac> its just two or three subtrees with problems
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f4f0eee23
<fta> asac, why isn't the generated copyright file in the branch?
<asac> thats the current third_party problems
<asac> fta: i will create it when i am done
<asac> first want to finish the cleanup
<asac> also will put a .problems only file in there
<asac> like the one i pasted
<asac> the biggest part left is to find full copyright text for all the whitelisted licenses
<asac> want to help?
<asac> ;)
<asac> we need to append them to the file
<asac> like what i started inthe .override file
<asac> fta: can you commit the gyp changes so i can upload it?
<asac> or just upload on your own ;)
<asac> you have the powers
<asac> will get stevenk review it
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/353084/ ?
<asac> just LP: #....
<asac> not the CLoses
<asac> and a colon
<asac> after LP
<fta> do you need something else? i mean, besides the gyp license bug
<asac> so: LP: #504425
<asac> i hope its fine
<asac> i am not really familiar with python packaging
<asac> might be that it gets rejected because its not policy compliance
<asac> but we will see
<asac> want to upload it to debian right afterwards too
<fta> Closes: #XXX was added by dch when i 1st created the file
<asac> yeah.
<asac> thats debian syntax
<asac> will add that for the debian upload
<asac> have to file an ITP first
<asac> fta: oh in copyirght
<asac> you should mention what license the debian/ dir has
<asac> e.g. what license you want to put that under
<asac> you can use everything for that. but norm is to use either "upstream" license ... or GPL-3 (or later)
<asac> easiest would probably to just say that "debian/ packaging is licensed under same license as the upstream code"
<bdrung> asac: did you test m-d?
<asac> no
<asac> i wont have time for anything this week :( ... alpha-2 is pressing hard
<bdrung> asac: am i allowed to release it or do you insist on checking it?
<asac> in a perfect world you would test all packages that build depend on mozilla-devsript
<asac> and if there are no issues release
<asac> i can help you with that next week if you can wait
<bdrung> asac: k, will write a testscript :)
<asac> cooooool
<asac> its just kind of a big rewrite so checking carefully feels right
<bdrung> asac: i already pulled all package (for running grep on them)
<asac> fta: the big question mark i am having atm is where to replace the default startpage for chromium ;)
<asac> but first -> food
<fta> asac, hmm, i don't think so, not without patching :P
<fta> asac, you want me to upload gyp but we know we still have the license bug open.. :S
<[reed]> anybody know Matthias Clasen's IRC nick?
<micahg> [reed]: mclasen
<[reed]> thanks
<asac> in -desktop
<asac> [reed]: ^
<[reed]> asac: I msg'd him
<asac> kk
<[reed]> hasn't responded yet
<asac> ok continuing ;)
<[reed]> he responded, but he's busy now, so I'll have to wait
<[reed]> really just need his gpg key
<[reed]> so I can send him encrypted mail
<asac> heh
<asac> and you use irc to get that ;)
<asac> search the key servers
<asac> probably similar secure
<gavin> not on launchpad?
<asac> he is redhat
<asac> afaik
<[reed]> he is
 * asac runs gpg --search-keys "Matthias Clasen"
<asac> there it is
<asac> asac@tinya:/tmp/pp/gyp-0.1~svn770$ gpg --search-keys "Matthias Clasen"
<asac> gpg: searching for "Matthias Clasen" from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<asac> (1)	Matthias Clasen <mclasen@redhat.com> 1024 bit DSA key 4E92C235, created: 2007-01-12
<asac> (2)	Matthias Clasen <mclasen@redhat.com> 1024 bit DSA key 3D5AC636, created: 2005-10-18
<asac> so gpg --recv-keys ...
<asac> ;)
<asac> [reed]: ^
 * sebner is wondering if asac is playing stalker :P
<[reed]> he says he doesn't have gpg set up locally
<[reed]> so, I'll just get him to create an account on bmo
<[reed]> and CC him ;)
<bdrung> asac: there are many FTBFS, i have to improve my testscript
<bdrung> asac: we have renamed med-xpi-*pack to xpi-*pack. a few packages uses these scripts. i will correct these package.
<asac> great
<asac> [reed]: bmo mails are still send in plain text to all CCed
<asac> i dont see why you want gpg ;)
<asac> or arent mails sent out anymore?
<asac> i think at some point it was discussed to just send notificaoitn that there was an update
<bdrung> asac: i found bugs, that come from m-d 0.16 and one "failed to build twice". :)
<bdrung> asac: do you have a better name for install-xpi?
<bdrung> asac: should i call this tool dh_installxpi?
<bdrung> asac: would you support my ubuntu core dev application?
<micahg> bdrung: you want to clean up prism?
<fta> asac, about to try a build without scons/breakpad in the tarball. want me to drop anything else?
<asac> gyp?
<fta> ok
<asac> fta: build-tree/src/tools/wine_valgrind/
<asac> build-tree/src/v8/test/cctest/
<asac> build-tree/src/sdch/open-vcdiff/
<asac> ?
<asac> whats that?
<asac> do we need build-tree/src/native_client/ ?
<asac> what license is that?
<asac> http://pastebin.com/fa474aee
<asac> thats the list of current issues
<asac> the more subtrees get removed, the less we have ;)
<bdrung> micahg: at least add a clean target
<micahg> bdrung: I probably won't get to it till later in teh cycle
<asac> build-tree/src/tools/symsrc
<micahg> bdrung: do I just list the dirs to remove?
<micahg> dirs/files
<asac> fta: ill go to the shop and buy some stuff ... then 1h more of whitelisting and we should have a really small set of probs
<bdrung> micahg: it builds then at least. let me check the diff file
<asac> so maybe wait a bit so we can remove more if i dont find license info for that
<asac> but go ahead and test without scons etc.
<asac> bbib
<bdrung> micahg: where is the prism branch?
<micahg> bdrung: lp:prism
<micahg> bdrung: feel free to take that bug
<bdrung> micahg: i will
<micahg> bdrung: thanks
<bdrung> micahg: the lp:prism branch differs from the package in lucid. what should i do?
<micahg> bdrung: shouldn't differ...
<micahg> oh, yeah
<micahg> I guess it does
<bdrung> micahg: btw, here is the fix: http://paste2.org/p/598971
<micahg> bdrung: idk if we should make a release or not
<micahg> there seem to be some issues
<micahg> the prism.karmic branch has the same stuff as lucid
<micahg> at the moment
<bdrung> micahg: it's your decision.
<bdrung> micahg: should i pull the karmic branch and push it as lucid branch?
<micahg> bdrung: I think we usually use .head for the devel branch
<micahg> but idk
<micahg> fta or asac?
<fta> .head
<bdrung> fta: there is no prism.head
<micahg> bdrung: it's lp:prism
<fta> yeah, it's a very old branch: ~mozillateam/prism/prism/
<micahg> fta, sorry I meant for the devel release
<fta> i have it a .head locally
<micahg> fta, should I rename?
<fta> not now, i would need to update the bot and i don't have time, busy with chromium
<micahg> fta, k
<micahg> fta, what should he do about updating lucid, branch at r119, release and merge the changes into head?
<fta> for lucid, no need to branch
<micahg> fta, it won't work since I've made changes for the daily
<micahg> so he'd have to release a new version, not just an update
<micahg> and there are some issues, so I don't want to break lucid version without more testing
<fta> unfortunate. branch then
<micahg> bdrung: branch at r119, release and merge the changes into head?
<bdrung> k
<micahg> fta, that should work, right?
<micahg> will the tag import as well?
<fta> it should
<micahg> ok
<micahg> if it doesn't I guess we can start prism.lucid early...
<asac> micahg: you made changes to .daily branch?
<asac> thats bad ;)
<asac> cherry pick thos commits to .head and hope that the daily merge succeeds i would say
<bdrung> asac: he made changes to .head (not .daily)
<asac> then whats the problem?
<micahg> asac: not .daily, head
<micahg> asac: the problem is we've had some bugs with the PPA version
<micahg> so I don't want to release to Lucid until I fix them
<micahg> or confirm they're not bugs
<asac> yeah
<asac> so you want to do a release from a previous version?
<asac> revision
<micahg> so, I suggested branching .head at 119 which was the version that was released, make the changes, release, and merge back into .head
<asac> thats done by branching previous version locally ... doing release commit locally ... merging that branch back into .head
<micahg> asac: will that work?
<asac> and then releasing the tag
<asac> right
<asac> but no need to make a online .lucid branch
<micahg> asac: that's what I told him to do
<asac> that can all be done locally
<asac> oh cool
<asac> yeah
<micahg> asac: I was going on our conversations while you were showing me how to do releases the other day
<asac> yeah. but dont create a .lucid branch
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: I saw that as a last resort if the other stuff didn't work
<asac> right
<bdrung> micahg or asac: how do i create the tag afterwards?
<asac> bdrung: just do the release commit locally (that creates the tag) ... when you merge in the tag is still there
<bdrung> k
<asac> debcommit -r
<asac> -> release commit with tag
<bdrung> asac: debcommit -r will do it? yes
<asac> yeah.
<bdrung> you answered before i finished typing :)
<asac> hehe
 * asac dives back into chromium license mess
<asac> for 1h
<bdrung> asac: bzr tags shows "1.0~b2+svn20090813r49078-0ubuntu2 ?"
<bdrung> asac: so the tag merge failed
<micahg> bdrung: what's wrong with that?
<bdrung> micahg: the ? instead of the number
<micahg> oh...
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> let me see
<fta> asac, hm third_party/apple
<micahg> bdrung: wfm
<micahg> bdrung: check the changelog entry
<micahg> bdrung: make sure to delete the tag if it's wrong
<micahg>  bzr tag --delete TAG
<asac> fta: thats just one line, right?
<asac> bdrung: that means you uncommitted something that had the tag
<bdrung> asac: yeah, you are right. i played with the debuild parameter...
 * micahg just learned something new...
<asac> BSD Protection License
<asac> -> evil
<asac> build-tree/src/courgette/third_party/
<asac> fta: do we need that?
<asac> its GPL incompatible afaict
<asac> even unfree
<asac> it prevents use with GPL
<asac> explicitly
<bdrung> micahg, asac: it's pushed now with an correct tag
<asac> great. if you tested, push
<bdrung> pushed
<asac> fta: /sandbox definitly should have an explicit license
<asac> i assume its BSD (3-clause) ... but its nowhere
<fta> asac, courgette no. it would be nice to have an equiv though. maybe apt delta something
<asac> fta: build-tree/src/tools/site_compare/
<asac> do we need that
<asac> it has only all rights reserved
<fta> hm, i'm not sure. doesn't ring a bell
<asac> at best we could wipe that whole thing
<asac> looks like crap ;)
<asac> lots of win32
<asac> and stuff
<fta> you should list those somewhere, i'm having a hard time keeping track
<asac> hehe
<asac> yes.
<asac> not sure where
<asac> i will keep them
<asac> the probs outputted are reasonable short now
<fta> initially, my *_DROP_* were to just remove huge dirs
<fta> a wiki page, maybe
<asac> we have backlog here for now
<asac> build-tree/src/tools/stats_viewer/ -> drop (thats C sharp)
<fta> ok, build is fine without gyp/scons/breakpad
<asac> yeah
<asac> very good
<asac> now with all the other stuff i mentioned ;)
<asac> 23:06 < asac> fta: build-tree/src/tools/wine_valgrind/
<asac> 23:06 < asac> build-tree/src/v8/test/cctest/
<asac> 23:07 < asac> build-tree/src/sdch/open-vcdiff/
<asac> build-tree/src/tools/symsrc
<asac> build-tree/src/courgette/third_party/
<asac> build-tree/src/tools/site_compare/
<fta> oh my
<asac> build-tree/src/tools/stats_viewer/
<asac> also build-tree/src/tools/valgrind
<asac> but i am almost through ;)
<asac> so there is light!
<asac> ok rerunning
<jdstrand> asac: so there are no mfsa's for 3.0.17 and 3.5.7-- the website says this was not a security update
<jdstrand> asac: did it fix regressions introduced in the last update?
<asac> [reed]: ^^
<asac> fta: could you verify that my last checking extends licensecheck in the right way?
<asac> the idea was to only add license/copyright info if its UNKNOWN
<fta> sdch/open-vcdiff is needed, we build it
<asac> but not overwrite in case the stuff has licensing
<asac> i might have missed something
<asac> ok
<asac> let me look more carefully for a license there then
<micahg> bdrung: wouldn't {misc:depends} be pulled in with prism?
<jdstrand> I guess https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=535193 could be the reason-- the other two listed in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20status1.9.1%3A.7-fixed don't seem to affect us
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 535193 in Networking: HTTP "DNS resolution in MakeSN of nsAuthSSPI causing issues for proxy servers that support NTLM auth" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<bdrung> micahg: only one package had it. now all have it
<micahg> bdrung: yes, but all the other packages depends on the one that had it
<bdrung> micahg: lintian complained about it. the new policy is, that all should have it.
<asac> jdstrand: let me check
<micahg> bdrung: hmmm
<bdrung> micahg: there are many other lintian warnings. e.g. missing README.source, no patch header, ...
<micahg> that seems like a bug...
<bdrung> micahg: i read something on the debian mailing list
<jdstrand> there was an NTLM update in the last update (CVE-2009-3983)
<ubottu> Mozilla Firefox before 3.0.16 and 3.5.x before 3.5.6, and SeaMonkey before 2.0.1, allows remote attackers to send authenticated requests to arbitrary applications by replaying the NTLM credentials of a browser user. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-3983)
<micahg> bdrung: is that in case the individual packages need something else?
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<micahg> k
<asac> [reed]: you stopped using fixed1.9.1.x keyword?
<asac> what is the right one now?
<micahg> asac: there's a status1.9.1 with a .x for values
<micahg> or.x-fixed
<asac> how do i query that?
<micahg> it was posted above: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20status1.9.1%3A.7-fixed
<micahg> only 3 fixes
<asac> There's also a fix for a NTLM regression introduced by a
<asac> security fix in the current versions.
<asac> Firefox 3.5.7 also contains a stability fix for a common crash.
<micahg> asac: on windows
<asac> micahg: thats quicksearch
<asac> how is that searched for real?
<asac> jdstrand: so yeah NTLM and stability common crash
<jdstrand> easy enough
<jdstrand> thanks
<fta> asac, redoing a tarball, then a build. i'm concerned by courgette, many gyp deps
<micahg> this is the link they posted on their site for all changes: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20status1.9.1%3A.7-fixed
<micahg> asac: most of the fixes got pushed off to .8
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-08
<asac> fta: did you try to drop courgette?
<fta> fighting with it
<asac> committed another license checkpoint
<Pavlov> hey guys, how do you name xulrunner betas and alphas?
<Pavlov> s/name/version/?
<Pavlov> multiple ~s
<Pavlov> yeah, hm.
<asac> Pavlov: NEXTVERSION~b1
<asac> e.g. 1.9.2~b1
<Pavlov> right
<asac> why?
<Pavlov> fennec debian versioning hell
<asac> you want to wrok on feenec?
<Pavlov> i am
<asac> or is fennec in debian?
<Pavlov> for maemo, actually
<asac> cool
<asac> you put that in debian?
<asac> i think fennec needs 1.9.2
<Pavlov> it does
<asac> thats not in debian (and not yet in ubuntu, but soon)
<Pavlov> no, sorry, i'm actually working _on_ fennec
<asac> you can use our dailies
<asac> great
<asac> for mozilla?
<Pavlov> yeah
<asac> nice to meat you!
<Pavlov> trying to get our debian package versions right
<Pavlov> you too
<Pavlov> learning all about ~s and such ;/
<Pavlov> the hard way!
<asac> we have a fennec package ;)
<Pavlov> nice
<asac> not the latest. but i would suggest to help on that ;)
<micahg> 1.0~a2...
<asac> or are you doing a package for your internal stuff?
<gavin> we have a repo for maemo
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/fennec/fennec.head
<asac> we should share the packaging imo
<Pavlov> yeah we need to make a source deb at some point
<Pavlov> right now they're built from our build system
<asac> if we get the branch up to speed we could easily include it as a daily build in our daily repo
<asac> for everything: hardy/intrepid/jaunty/karmic/lucid
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Pavlov> asac: we're trying to get our versioning stuff "right"
<Pavlov> the problem right now is that we've been releasing xulrunner packages like: 1.9.2b6pre-datetime
<Pavlov> now we're trying to release 1.9.2-datetime
<Pavlov> and well, one is earlier than the other
<asac> argh
<asac> thats too late then
<Pavlov> right
<asac> look at our xulrunner version
<Pavlov> so i figure we need to bump the epoch
<asac> oh ... thats even worse
<Pavlov> is it?
<asac> how many consumers do you have?
<Pavlov> enough that i don't want to tell them to reinstall
<asac> at best you could wipe everything ;)
<asac> moving ahead of us is a mess :)
<Pavlov> heh
<asac> well. then you need an epoch.
<asac> so we have a mozilla version to ubuntu version script
<Pavlov> oh realy?
<asac> that is a perfect bi-dirctional mapping
<gavin> ooooh
<asac> yes
 * gavin likes the sound of that
<Pavlov> that would be huge huge help
<micahg> asac: almost perfect...
<asac> its in mozilla-devscripts ... let me check
<asac> micahg: alḿost? afaik its not lossy
<micahg> prism...
<asac> well. prism doesn use that script ;)
<asac> its rather new for our automagic extension dependency stuff
<micahg> asac: ah, right
<micahg> so the script is perfect :)
 * micahg needs to fix prism..
<Pavlov> asac: do you have al ink to the right place?
 * asac looks it up
<asac> ;)
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/annotate/head:/src/moz_version.py
<asac> its a lib
<asac> but we could make a command line tool out of it
<asac> just say what you want ;)
<asac> bdrung: ?
<asac> bdrung: moztodebian version ... thought we had a wrapper for that too ;)
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/annotate/head:/src/moz-version
<bdrung> asac: yes. i added that. please check if it works correctly
<asac> bdrung: what Pavlov needs is moztodebian
<asac> where is that?
<bdrung> asac: i can write that easily
<Pavlov> that would be awesome
<asac> that would be fantastic and you would get hugs from Pavlov ;)
<Pavlov> many hugs
<bdrung> asac: how should i call this moz-version parameter?
<Pavlov> gavin: wonder if we can just use these in the build system?
<asac> bdrung: either --to-moz .. --to-deb ... or make two high level wrappers
<asac> Pavlov: once they are done you could copy them in worst case
<Pavlov> yeah
<bdrung> asac:  high level wrappers?
<asac> soo ... epoch is bad because that would kind of kill the ecosystem ;) ... what we should do is do something ugly for 1.9.2 so you can go back to normal when 1.9.3 arrives
<Pavlov> any suggestions?
<asac> bdrung: like moz-to-debian ... debian-to-moz
<Pavlov> can we do 1.9.2+foo?
<Pavlov> or something?
<asac> what was your current version?
<asac> yeah. so you can do CURRENT_VERSION+REALVERSION
<bdrung> asac: no, i put it into moz-version
<asac> so 1.9.2fuckedup+1.9.2~b2~hg20090920
<asac> for the snapshot from 20th sep 2009
<asac> pre beta2
<asac> bdrung: if that works
<asac> --to-moz --to-deb
<bdrung> asac: the infrastructure is there
<asac> or whatever you think is better ;)
<micahg> asac: is this part of the in package mozclient?
<Pavlov> asac: our last real thing was xulrunner_1.9.2b6pre-20091231145857_armel.deb
<bdrung> asac: and how to call the one char parameter?
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions 1.9.2fuckedup+1.9.2~b2~hg20090920 lt 1.9.3~a1~xxx && echo yes
<asac> yes
<asac> so that works
<gavin> Pavlov: yeah probably - DEB_VERSION = $(shell moztodebian MOZ_APP_VERSION) or whatever
<asac> Pavlov: so you build native packages ;)?
 * asac wonders if that would be compared as if it was debian revision
 * asac checks
<Pavlov> the version is..
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions 1.9.2b6pre-20091231145857+1.9.2~b6~20091231145857 lt 1.9.3~a1~xxx && echo yes
<Pavlov> Version: 1.9.2b6pre-20091231145857
<bdrung> asac: what do you think about "moz-version --to-deb 1.2.3 --epoch 2"?
<asac> if you want epoch ... but i would like to hide that feature ;)
<bdrung> asac: i can implement it but do not add a parameter until it is required
<Pavlov> dpkg --compare-versions 1.9.2b6pre-200912311458571 lt 1.9.2+ && echo yes ? :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> oh ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> so good
<asac> you can do that
<asac> 1.9.2+1.9.2~b6~20091231145857
<asac> ;)
<asac> ugly
<asac> but better
<Pavlov> well
<Pavlov> this would be for 1.9.2 itself
<Pavlov> no beta
<Pavlov> can put a date if you think that is good
<Pavlov> 1.9.2+~20100107133804 ?
<asac> let me check something
<Pavlov> we might have a 1.9.2.x, or some other things, i guess
<asac> so yeah. until 1.9.2 is final, use that or whatever you want
<asac> after that, why dont you pocket copy our xulrunner packages daily?
<Pavlov> 1.9.2 is final
<asac> is it?
<Pavlov> or rc2
<asac> its rc2
<Pavlov> er, rc1
<asac> right
<asac> so its not yet;)
<asac> otherwise you could directly use our package versions
<asac> we have 1.9.2+nobinonly... ;)
<asac> but before final its 1.9.2~rc2...
<Pavlov> well
<Pavlov> the way our release process usually works is that we call the rcs the final version
<Pavlov> at least internally
<asac> right.
<Pavlov> we can call the debian version rc1 i guess
<asac> so ... rc1 is a bit special because it gets its own version right?
<asac> so for stable updates we do:
<Pavlov> it doesn't
<asac> 1.9.2+build1
<asac> 1.9.2+build2
<asac> 1.9.2+build3
<Pavlov> right
<Pavlov> so right now we have:
<asac> and whatever is last gets released
<Pavlov> 1.9.2b6pre-20091231145857
<Pavlov> and 1.9.2-20100107133804
<asac> yeah. so you could release as 1.9.2+build1 now
<Pavlov> ok
<asac> if thats ok
<Pavlov> yeah
<asac> and if you dont like +nobinonly (which we add for final builds if we spin one)
<asac> you can say: +final
<Pavlov> right
<micahg> asac: what if there are multiple rcs?
<asac> but if you are fine to just sticking with +build3
<asac> then its fine
<asac> micahg: build1 is rc1 usually
<asac> build2 is rc2
<Pavlov> gavin: how do you feel about just adding a +rc1 to the version on the rc branch?
<asac> except for the prerelease rampup time
<Pavlov> er, rel branch?
<gavin> sounds good to me
<asac> Pavlov: be careful
<asac> rc > final
<asac> build1 < final
 * Pavlov grumbles ;p
<asac> if you stick with rc3 then its fine
<asac> oh you can ro
<Pavlov> we will
<asac> rc1
<asac> rc2
<asac> release
<asac> :-P
<Pavlov> someone should have worked on this versioning stuff a bit more;p
<asac> in case ;)
<asac> yeah. but you are lucky it seems
<Pavlov> we have to fix our 1.9.3 people
<Pavlov> but no one is really on that channel
<asac> yeah. just wipe that
<Pavlov> so we can fix it to use the script you guys have
<micahg> hmm Fennec went from FENNEC_1_0_RELEASE to FENNEC_1_0rc2_RELEASE...
<asac> micahg: they usually add both tags
<fta> micahg, no, _RELEASE is fake, it's a moving tag
<asac> and then if it needs a respin move the _RELEASE tag
<asac> but i would have expected
<micahg> ah
<gavin> yeah each RC will have a tag, and the one we ship will also have RELEASE
<asac> FENNEC_1_0_BUILD1 ;)
<asac> tats what is used everywhere else
<gavin> yeah, mobile is a bit different
<asac> but then: imo the pre-final RCs are different from the RCs for stable updates
<gavin> I can ask our build guy about that
<micahg> then FENNEC_1_0_BUILD2, then FENNEC_1_0rc2_BUILD1, then FENNEC_1_0rc2_BUILD2
<asac> i really think that the pre release rcs are different
<Pavlov> gavin: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/695534 ? :)
<asac> you even have a 3.0rc1 or something in application.ini
<asac> in RCs as in stable updates you have just moving tags
<gavin> Pavlov: looks good to me
<asac> hope you do well ;) ... in the end i would still suggest that you sync our daily packages ;)
<asac> for 1.9.3
<asac> etc.
<Pavlov> well
<Pavlov> we build our own packages
<Pavlov> daily
<Pavlov> for maemo
<bdrung> asac: what do you think about this: http://paste2.org/p/599114
<Pavlov> i would assume you guys aren't building daily maemo5 packages
<asac> we are building daily sources
<Pavlov> ah
<asac> you just sync those and spin them
<asac> think about it ;)
<asac> still some time ahead
<asac> there are risks for dowstreams ... but also a big win ;)
<asac> but you dont have a build system for debs i guess?
<asac> Pavlov: how do you build fennec deb? are you spinning whole xulrunner? or are you just copying the build system and use --with-libxul-sdk?
<asac> bdrung: err. install .xpi file? e.g. without unpacking?
<asac> oh ;)
<asac> misread
<bdrung> asac: better explanations are welcome
<asac> bdrung: thats good. somewhat similar to the deprecated thing we talked about ... did that work out btw?
<asac> Pavlov: btw, are you X-compiling for arm? or do you have native builders?
<bdrung> asac: i removed the depracated variable, the packages still build and should work (e.g. there was thunderbird in the list and install-xpi creates a link for thunderbird)
<Pavlov> asac: we're using scratchbox
<asac> bdrung: ok.
<bdrung> asac: i need this install-dir parameter for gears (it plays with the file after installation)
<asac> gears? doesnt that ship a proper .xpi?
<asac> why doesnt the auto detection work?
<bdrung> asac: it wan't some files in /usr/share and some in /usr/lib
<bdrung> asac: i assumes that the xpi is installed in /usr/share (but 0.18 installs it in /usr/lib -> ftbfs)
<gavin> asac: we use --with-libxul-sdk and a two-stop build (i.e. MOZ_BUILD_PROJECTS)
<gavin> two-step*
<asac> gavin: what i am wondering about is that we manually pack up the xulrunner build system and ship that as part of xulrunner-dev
<asac> and now that you probably need something like that maybe we can do something better upstream
<gavin> builds xulrunner, then fennec, then fennec's build scripts package both into debs
<bdrung> asac: all xul extension build (some after patching)
<asac> so basically fennec build unpacks the build system for us at the beginning
<asac> gavin: yeah. so you still have the full source tree ;)
<gavin> yes
<asac> the build system packup as part of xul sdk is quite nice. i would think it just needs to be standardized so all xulapps and extensions could use that
<asac> s/could/would/
<asac> probably would require a single script or something that everyone wuld includ ein top level dir of its xulapp
<asac> this also would help stop xulapps from patching xulrunner ;) .. because they just dont have all the source at hand
<bdrung> asac: build system packup for extension? isn't xpi-pack enough?
<asac> and adding the full tree would make a slink build heavy wait
<asac> bdrung: native extensions
<gavin> we already have that
<gavin> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mobile-browser/source/installer/Makefile.in#115
<gavin> fennec just calls into the existing xulrunner packaging stuff
<asac> gavin: thats packaging at the end
<asac> i am talking about checking out the fennec tree
<asac> and then run a script to get the build system from the xulrunner sdk
<asac> or is that what you posted?
<gavin> no
<gavin> I misunderstood what you meant
<asac> if you currently read build instructions on how to build fennec or xulapps you always need the full tree
<asac> i want them to just use the build system
<asac> but not as a hard copy, rather on the fly
<asac> from the sdk
<asac> is that better worded ?
<gavin> yeah I see what you mean
<asac> at best it wouldnt need to copy it but just include /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel/...sdk/build-system.mk
<gavin> we don't really benefit from doing any of that work, though
<gavin> and the build system isn't that self-contained
<asac> it helps the xulrunner eco system ;)
<asac> gavin: its not that bad anymore ;)
<asac> basically you can unpack the build system nowadays and ./configure --application=yourcoolapp
<asac> there are some rough edges
<gavin> well yeah, that's what we do, it's just done manually :)
<asac> scp /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1.6/sdk/build-system.tar.gz rookery.canonical.com:public_html/tmp/
<asac> -> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/build-system.tar.gz
<asac> right. i think it just needs some infrastructure and then evangilism so all the xulapps start to ship a full xulrunner copy
<asac> tar tzf build-system.tar.gz  | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f5c4fdf59
 * gavin made the mistake of extracting that to ~/
<asac> ouch
<asac> tar tzf | xargs rm ;)
<asac> take care :)
<asac> imo would need some magic default .mk that all xulapps could ship on top level
<asac> and then allow that whole thing to work even if its under build-system/
<asac> (so it doesnt clutter the whole source tree)
<Pavlov> hmm, did we sort out the version script thing?
<Pavlov> too many version numbers melt my brain :(
<bdrung> asac: btw, m-d 0.19 is faster than v0.18
<asac> Pavlov: from what i understood you are going to use 1.9.2+rc1 ;)
<Pavlov> oh, we are
<Pavlov> for today;)
<asac> i am not yet sure how you do the dailies afterwards then :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> so i would still suggest to go for OLDVERSION+NEWVERSION
<asac> and then just adapt whatever great new versioning scheme we decide on
<asac> for NEWVERSION
<fta> asac, all fine without courgette now. at last
<asac> and from 1.9.3 on just use OLDVERSION
<Pavlov> 1.1~a1~datetime seems ok
<Pavlov> or for xulrunner, 1.9.3~a1~datetime?
<asac> our script will produce a good version for the thing that is in application.ini
<asac> Pavlov: yes. thats basically it.
<Pavlov> how does it deal with releases and other stuff
<Pavlov> or do you set some env var to add +foo to things?
<asac> i would suggest this:
<asac> if you have version 1.9a1pre ... the script would cut of the pre and remember that its a daily
<Pavlov> yep
<asac> the you run the version through the moz-to-version thing we produce
<asac> and if its remembered daily, append ~DATETIME
<asac> we use
<asac> hgDATEtTIME
<asac> ;)
<asac> 1.9.3~a1~hg20091227r36701+nobinonly-
<asac> oh now we use r
<asac> rather than time
<asac> thats good
<asac> i think you should adopt that ;)
<Pavlov> heh
<asac> i think the problem is that hg doesnt always move ahead
<Pavlov> right
<asac> thats why we wnet to r rather than t
<Pavlov> well, those are local
<bdrung> asac: do the xulapps check a directory in /usr/share for extensions?
<Pavlov> not necessarily global
<asac> Pavlov: its better to use a reproducible version
<asac> so we use versions that we know we can recreate the source for
<Pavlov> yeah those are hex
<Pavlov> heh
<asac> if you use build system local time then you cannot do that
<asac> problem is that you have xulrunner also checked out
<asac> so you either build xulrunner independently (like we do)
<asac> or you declare it a DEP
<asac> and have a DEP file with the current revision in fennec or something
<asac> so just reproducing the same fennec tree will allow you to also reproduce xulrunner
<asac> makes sense ? ;)
<asac> (its late)
<asac> ok now you distracted me from what i wanted to do this night initially ;)
<asac> fta: i think we are close:
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f48ffd9fb
<asac> unless i messed up something completely (not that anyone would spot that in this 1Million line copyright file ;)
<asac> hmm "Public Domain" isnt whitelisted it seems
<asac> maybe that should be case insensitive ;)
<asac> fixed
<asac> fta: waiting for a fresh stripped tarball ... to see if stripped the same stuff you stripped now
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/copyright.full
<fta> i stripped everything you asked except sdch/open-vcdiff
<asac> yeah. those are still in the probs
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 87406668 2010-01-07 04:10 chromium-browser_4.0.292.0~svn20100107r35689.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 80988593 2010-01-08 01:25 chromium-browser_4.0.293.0~svn20100108r35757.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -7%
<asac> cool ;)
<asac> hope it was not 07 to 08 ;)
<asac> but our stripping
<fta> why do you have build-tree/src/base/third_party/purify/* twice with different Copyright?
<Pavlov> asac: hey, lets say we pulled xulrunner in to our fennec package
<Pavlov> what would be the best way to deprecate the xulrunner one?
<asac> Pavlov: you want to deprecate xulrunner?
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> do you want all folks that just have your xulrunner to automatically get fennec?
<asac> if so, you add transitional packages to fennec
<asac> but ... are you sure maemo doesnt have xulrunner?
<Pavlov> yes
<Pavlov> it has xulrunner, but not installed like xulrunner
<micahg> _Tsk_: is there anything we can do about mozilla 534651
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 534651 in Build Config "make install should install the SDK for Thunderbird 3" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534651
<asac> 03:00 < StevenK> asac: gyp looks okay, aside from the OMG-my-eyes-are-bleeding debian/rules.
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> so ... go ahead
<asac> finish this stuff
<fta> then he will cry in front of chromium ;)
<asac> fta: already prepared him ;)
<asac> feeding him copyright.full and the pastebin
<asac> fta: can you upload that now or do you want him to upload
<fta> what? gyp to lucid?
<asac> he would do the changelog bump to -0ubuntu1
<asac> yes
<asac> what version do you have?
<fta> 0.1~svn770-0ubuntu1
<asac> right
<asac> upload that with the bug closed
<fta> ok
<asac> what is in debian/rules?
<asac> he said he didnt like it ;)
<fta> done
<asac> oh get-orig-source
<fta> 4 lines of python, + get orig
<asac> ok now the usual its past 22pm reminder ;)
 * asac off
<fta> off too
<fta> ++
<asac> did you do everything right or do i need to wait
<asac> fta: ?
<Pavlov> hm
<asac> e.g. ensure that its in the archive?
<Pavlov> time for one more dumb question?
<asac> its 3am ;)
<fta> "Successfully uploaded packages."
<asac> fta: well. sometimes it gets rejected because of something bad ... especially at 3am ;)
<Pavlov> if we did merge fennec and xulrunner, we'd need some kind of version that has both things in them :/
<asac> bogus checksum etc.
<Pavlov> oh hm thats not true
<Pavlov> nevermind
<Pavlov> get some sleep
<Pavlov> :)
<asac> Pavlov: yes. i already asked above:
<asac> 02:48 < asac> heh
<asac> 02:48 < asac> ok
<asac> 02:49 < asac> do you want all folks that just have your xulrunner to automatically get fennec?
<asac> 02:49 < asac> if so, you add transitional packages to fennec
<asac> 02:49 < asac> but ... are you sure maemo doesnt have xulrunner?
<asac> but lets talk tomorrow ;)
<Pavlov> ok
<Pavlov> thanks again for your help
<fta> asac, got the NEW email
<asac> good
<asac> fta: good night!!
<fta> asac, thx, you too
<_Tsk__> micahg:  how do you feel about making a patch ?
<micahg> _Tsk__: if I knew what to patch, I would be happy to try :)
<_Tsk__> can you come to irc.mozilla.org in #maildev and ask that specific question to standard8
<micahg> _Tsk__: k, I'll have to do it a little later though, it's too late for me right now to concentrate on that (almost 3AM)
<micahg> thanks _Tsk__
<_Tsk__> elcome
<micahg> _Tsk_: one last Q, you know what tz Standard8 is in?
<_Tsk_> BST
<micahg> ugh, so I better ask now I guess, otherwise when I get up, he'll be gone for the weekend
<_Tsk_> he stays late - but yes that would be wise
<asac> BST ... its 9:45 for BST (if thtas british)
<asac> ah ... guess its late for micahg ;)
<micahg> asac: yes :)
<micahg> wanted to catch standard 8
<asac> making a patch?
<asac> whats that about?
<asac> fixing tbird?
<micahg> and try to figure out this devel thing for tb3
<micahg> yeah
<asac> glorious ;)
<asac> what bug?
<asac> ah -devel packages
<asac> cool
<micahg> asac: wanna hop in the mail-dev channel?
<asac> i am not in there?
<asac> now i am ;)
<micahg> asac: if I tell debuild not to purge, if it completes, can I still see the full dir structure?
<asac> debuild -nc is fine
<asac> you might need to remove the build-stamp
<asac> otherwise it skips it and doesnt see that you changed something
<asac> or the install-stamp if you want to just test make install
<asac> or nothing if you just want to test the debian packaging install stuff
<asac> so yes. its highly recommended to develop dewbian packaging by running debuild -nc rather than a full builds
<asac> saves you hours ;)
<asac> or even days
<asac> just in the end remember to do a full spin to verify ... and remember to copy stuff to your bzr tree before it gets purged next time by accident
<micahg> that's the thing you gave me before that I couldn't remember
<micahg> ok, I'll try this sat night
<asac> ccheney: heya
<asac> ccheney: status update?
<micahg> I have to get some sleep now and probably won't get to it when I get up tomorrow
<micahg> short day
<asac> crimsun: hey. old nick ;)?
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=308103
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=30810
<fta> BUGabundo_work, lo
<asac> create symlinks?
<asac> is that done on first run?
<asac> thats messy
<fta> that's their wrapper, i don't use it
<fta> i have mine
<asac> why does redhat have the wrapper in their svn?
<asac> does redhat create symlinks in the system lib dir?
<asac> or is that in profile?
<fta> no, upstream is doing a deb and a rpm
<fta> i don't think fedora ships this wrapper either
<fta> i will ask
<asac> so what does it do? need root access?
<fta> seems like it :P
<asac> that should get removed imo
<asac> something like that is not really something ever to be done again ;)
<asac> someone needs to see that and stop it ;)
<fta> they don't use sudo or anything so it most likely doesn't work at all
<asac> hmm. i think they ship it like the firefox tar.gz
<asac> so you can unpack in your home
<fta> but not when used through the deb or rpm
<fta> it's a bad idea but i don't see what else they could do
<fta> they have only 1 binary for a bunch of distros
<asac> yeah
<asac> ship more ;)
<asac> in-sorce
<fta> asac, i can't find an obvious culprit for the chromium regression. i hope it's not one of our changes from yesterday..
<BUGabundo_work> hello fta
<BUGabundo_work> chromium unbroken ?
<fta> nope
<BUGabundo_work> :\
<BUGabundo_work> then i'll pin Ch down !
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31809
<fta> star it
<fta> but don't add a me too
<BUGabundo_work> fta: i'm not new to BTS :o
<BUGabundo_work> well glad i have my old debs locally
<BUGabundo_work> i'll downgrade to one of those if need be
<asac> fta: thoought there is a bug upstream
<asac> are all those using our packages?
<asac> fta: you can spin chromium with tarball from two days ago to test
<asac> if its our thing
<asac> e.g. run the cleanup stuff etc. on the old tarball
<fta> it's all from the daily ppa, but it's the only widely used daily so i'm not sure
<fta> could also be the gl build-deps
<fta> did you try it? (you don't use the nvidia driver iirc)
<fta> asac, ^^
<BUGabundo_work> bla
<BUGabundo_work> bug 504149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504149 in xorg "[lucid] after update keyboard and mouse do not work in X" [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504149
<fta> asac, too many changes. i've created two up-to-date tarballs, one with the get-orig-source from 2 days ago, and one with the new rule
<fta> but there's also the gl build-deps
<fta> not sure which one try 1st
<fta> i need the gl deps to build
<asac> try the last yo uknow that worked
<asac> run the removal and see if it works
<asac> if so we can rule out its the stripping
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/gyp/issues/detail?id=133  => fixed
<ccheney> asac: was working on openoffice yesterday and ran into some sort of build breakage due to what appears to be lucid :-\
<asac> fta: cool
<fta> asac, i didn't check, is it enough?
<asac> will check after release meeting
<asac> have to do the report now :(
<asac> ccheney: pleaes dont upload ooo before a2
<asac> you will certainly bust our arm images with that
<asac> ccheney: ooo is painful, so consider to continue 30% of day on the backporting  ;)
<asac> much more fun
<ccheney> asac: slangasek asked for OOo upload specifically because images are already oversized
<ccheney> alternate cd for i386 or amd64 iirc
<fta> asac, *sigh* http://paste.ubuntu.com/353513/
<asac> please provide context
<asac> ;)
<asac> what tarball etc.
<vish> asac: hi.. [mac_v here] reminding Bug #386900 :)  could you target it to a milestone which would ensure it is fixed for Lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386900 in network-manager ""Auto eth0" in notifications is confusing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386900
<ccheney> asac: i just heard how to hopefully fix the OOo issue so i will be rebuilding 3.1.1 instead of 3.2.0 if it works and uploading it so hopefully it won't hurt arm, plus there is another arm patch to include from doko.
<asac> does that fix the oversize issues?
<asac> hopefully is really not enough
<asac> if you upload that and it breaks it means no image for a2 for arm
<asac> i ping slangasek. lets see
<asac> bug  * Bug:431963: linux-fsl-imx51: io/fs errors when launching gdm on imx51 with sata
<asac> bug 431963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431963 in linux-fsl-imx51 "io/fs errors when launching gdm on imx51 with sata" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431963
 * vish wonders if asac noticed previous message ...
<fta> asac, x64 host, 32bit builder, v8 is confused. seems it's a regression
<ccheney> asac: yea it fixes the issue due to not needing old icu library anymore from what slangasek told me
<ccheney> asac: the old library is currently using 7MB on the disk from what he said
<fta> asac, fresh rev without yesterday's stripping, NOK
<asac> good
<fta> well, sort of :)
<asac> if its the same issue we could rule out the stripping, but trying with a good checkpoint would be better to verify
<micahg> bdrung: the dailies broke after yesterday's updates
<bdrung> micahg: dailies of what?
<micahg> bdrung: xul192, prism, tb3
<micahg> I think it's based on the new m-dev in lucid
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> nm
<micahg> it must be something else
<bdrung> micahg: do you updated the m-d in the ppa?
<micahg> but prism I know is due to some of the changes
<micahg> prism is due to its own changes
<micahg> the other 2 I'm not sure
<bdrung> micahg: do you have a link to the ppa?
<micahg> since it was only on lucid
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> maybe there isn't an issue afterall
 * micahg was tired when I discovered it
<micahg> probably just need to wait for tomorrow so there's an updated m-dev
<micahg> bdrung: don't worry about it
<micahg> bdrung: can we update the packages to require a certain version of m-dev if that's the case?
<bdrung> micahg: the build failure thunderbird-3.1 can be due to m-d, but the other package have probably other reasons. in m-d i have only changes the extension part (xpi.mk and such tools)
<micahg> bdrung: I think TB31 is upstream
<bdrung> k
 * micahg already has to fix that
<micahg> they updated their configure file and it doesn't like our changing the binary name
<micahg> what about this in prism:  with open("debian/control") as f:             ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<micahg> hardy and intrepid use python 2.5
<asac> ok ... so i promissed to do something after releas meeting ;) ... what was that?
<micahg> asac: do we have to make everything in dailies backport properly?
<micahg> prism is failing on some python code that's valid in 2.6 but not 2.5
<asac> hmm.
<asac> what python code is that?
<micahg> with open("debian/control") as f:             ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<asac> its probably again itchy developers jumping on latest api crap without rason ;)
<micahg> it's something in m-dev
<asac> micahg: can you check if that is fixable? if you dont figure i can check, but maybe a good excersize for python :-P
<asac> m-dev?
<micahg> mozilla-devscripts
<asac> in our package?
<asac> then tell that bdrung
<asac> bdrung: dont use python 2.6 in m-dev
<asac> we need backports
<asac> 18:02 < asac> its probably again itchy developers jumping on latest api crap without rason ;)
<asac> please
<asac> ;)
<asac> thx
<asac> i am running around evangelising folks to not use latest API stuff to improve the linux ecosystem ... so mozillateam should try to be good example ;)
<asac> great that we spotted that
<asac> thx fta for pushing devscripts to daily
<fta> it's supposed to be automatic
<fta> it didn't work?
<fta> branch nick: mozilla-devscripts.daily
<fta> timestamp: Fri 2010-01-08 05:25:25 +0100
<fta> message:
<fta>   * Merge with mozilla-devscripts #302
<asac> fta: it worked ;)
<asac> read a bit back
<asac> like last 25 lines
<fta> asac, oh, it was not a request, lol. nm then
<asac> it just revealed a bug in python code
<asac> fta: it was a kudo
<fta> :)
<asac> if i say thx i _always_ mean it that wy
<asac> way
<asac> would never be that impolite/sarcastic
<bdrung> asac: sorry, i tried to avoid python 2.6 (but that slipped through)
<asac> no problem ;)
<asac> i should have thought about that and ask to test it
<asac> guess its a one minute fix for you ;)
<bdrung> asac: yes, will fix it
<bdrung> asac: after finishing moz-version
<asac> thx
<asac> i think next daily run is 4am UTC
<asac> so getting it fixed by then might allow to verify on sat or sun
<asac> not sure if md goes up before prism
<bdrung> that's no problem
<micahg> it looks like it goes up first
<asac> micahg: sure it goes up first? or finishes first?
<micahg> ah
<micahg> good question
 * micahg checks the logs from the bot
<asac> the latter is expected but would mean prism doesnt catch it ;)
<asac> it should be > 1h difference on i386 etc.
<micahg> uploaded first
<asac> good
<micahg> prism is uploaded last
<asac> fta: what bug was that ld thing?
<asac> 18:51 < fujimitsu> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-minimal.c: 138: realloc: Assertion `ptr == alloc_last_block' failed!
<asac> got it
<asac> fta: unping
<debfx> asac: what are your thoughts on the firefox kde integration? is there a chance it will go into lucid? anything I can do to help?
<asac> we need upstream bugs with indidivual patches
<asac> otherwise we wont get approval ... i am pretty sure
<asac> so if you have an individual bug list we can review that and then decide on a case by case base
<asac> to get some credits we need to shepherd the stuff into trunk
<asac> at least actively working on that.
<asac> just pulling in incomplete patches without helping out wont give us approval i am sure
<bdrung> asac: pushed moz-version. please test it thoroughly (moz-version --compare VS dpkg --compare-version)
<asac> no test cases? ;)
<asac> didnt we do that before?
<asac> i thought we just add the debtomoz and moztodeb mapping feature
<asac> i really thought we had a complete test for the --compare at some point
<asac> where did that go?
<bdrung> asac: i have a local test for --compare. but i want a test for the new parameter.
<bdrung> asac: take two moz version, compare them, then convert them into deb version and compare them again
<bdrung> asac: 2. the other way around
<asac> hmm.
<asac> cant we make a direct test case for tomoz and todeb first
<asac> that indirect test case looks reasonable to cover more
<asac> but definitly isnt the thing to start ;)
<bdrung> asac: here my local script http://paste2.org/p/600229
<asac> how do you interpret *?
<asac> can you commit that to mozilla-devscripts ?
<asac> like in tests/ and tests/data
<asac> or something
<bdrung> asac: you can to moz-version -> deb version -> moz-version and compare both moz versions
<asac> feels like the right thing to do
<bdrung> * = int.max
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> i would think we should error
<asac> rather than that
<asac> but ok
<bdrung> error?
<asac> most likely happens becaues of the underlying code
<asac> yes. for compare there is a reasonable meaning
<asac> for todeb there is none
<asac> at least a warning to stderr ;)
<asac> or spit out the result, but give error exit code
<asac> but thanks so far ;) ... lets commit the current test anad we can check ;)
<bdrung> k
<bdrung> asac: how can i import the module from another dir? import ../src/moz_version does not work
<bdrung> asac: am i allowed to apply this patch? http://paste2.org/p/600264
<fta> asac, http://codereview.chromium.org/524075 \o/
<micahg> asac: we seem to have a problem with the upstream fennec xul deb builds being pulled in by our FF app on moblin
 * micahg guesses he should see what it installs where...
 * micahg can't figure out what's causing it to conflict...
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> maybe it's a different build
<thekorn> hi moziall team ;)
<thekorn> what is the difference between xpt and xpi
<thekorn> esp. when looking into creating packages
<thekorn> my understanding is: xpi is an extension, and xpt is a component, but my understanding is also that extensions can contain components
<bdrung> asac: ^
<bdrung> asac: done
<bdrung> asac: it's now ready for release. objections?
<[reed]> thekorn: you are correct
<bdrung> asac: icedove ignores the extension in /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{...}/. why?
<mahfouz> http://ffextensionguru.wordpress.com/2009/12/28/hide-menu-bar-in-firefox-3-6/
<mahfouz> will this be in ubuntu too?
<mahfouz> i guess it's currently just in windows
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-09
<gavin> thekorn: xpt is a "typelib" - a compiled version of an IDL interface definition, essentially
<gavin> xpi is just a renamed zip file :)
<gavin> (used for packaging extensions)
<gavin> bdrung: moz-version.py is awesome!
<bdrung> gavin: your welcome.
<bdrung> gavin: do you use moz-version or moz_version.py?
<gavin> I'm not using either yet
<gavin> but I think it's just what we need
<bdrung> gavin: what do you need?
<gavin> a script that will turn moz versions into debian versions
<gavin> for our deb packaging stuff
<bdrung> then it fits perfectly
<gavin> indeed :)
<bdrung> gavin: it's a by-product from moz-version --compare :)
<fta> grrr, my desktop didn't survive the reboot after today's kernel update
<fta> bug 365331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365331 in grub "Grub error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365331
<fta> and the most recent ubuntu cd i have here is intrepid, so not ext4 :(
<mahfouz> fta: how about dl'ing a newer live cd?
<mahfouz> it's free!
<fta> what do you think i'm doing now? ;)
<fta> i'm not desperate, at least not yet
<fta> i just have 1 blank cd left
<fta> and i never burnt any on this laptop.. oh my
<fta> rebooting...
<fta> :)
<fta_> good
<Whompapotamus> i am looking for a way to improve the font appearance within thunderbird 3.0 under ubuntu - my X11 config is fine as all other applications appear clear on my lcd (anti-alias has not been over ridden yet for the thunderbird)
<Whompapotamus> any takers
<Whompapotamus> ?
<joelinux> I have a question about seamonkey maintenance. Who is the main maintainer for that app?
<bdrung> asac: around?
<araxhiel> Hello, good afternoon ... anyone knows how to avoid that, when you upgrade the firefox package, the package reinstall the search plugins that has already had eliminated previously?
<araxhiel> anyone knows how to avoid, when upgrade the firefox package, the package reinstall the search plugins that has already had eliminated previously?
<fta> crimsun, did you push your changes to the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa?
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> lo
<BUGabundo> you always freak me out
<BUGabundo> with that harm in the hair
<BUGabundo> *air
<BUGabundo> reminds me of school
<BUGabundo> grr
<fta> eh?
<BUGabundo> o|
<BUGabundo> fta my new baby: http://p.bugabundo.net/i-lost-my-head-and-bough-my-new-fab-gadgetpio-0
<debfx> the default theme doesn't show up in the add-ons manager of firefox-3.6 from the daily builds ppa
<debfx> I suspect this bug always shows up when having multiple versions of firefox as the theme is installed into /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions
<fta> BUGabundo, where do you see an arm?
<BUGabundo> well.... face (o) plus arm up (|)
<BUGabundo> instead, o/ (waving)
<fta> BUGabundo, in my "lo" ?
<BUGabundo> of course
<fta> lo is L + O, as in hello
<crimsun> fta: no
<BUGabundo> did you say anything else other then that
<crimsun> fta: I'll do that later this evening
<BUGabundo> crimsun: question: how is HDMI and PA ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: more precisely, please?
<fta> crimsun, thanks
<BUGabundo> is it working? got a new laptop (toshiba) gonna install hardy into it tomorrow
<BUGabundo> and would like to know how well is HDMI supported
<crimsun> hardy?
<crimsun> man, there's a very low probability
<fta> BUGabundo, yesterday; ext4 killed me on reboot
<BUGabundo> low
<BUGabundo> me and my release names
<BUGabundo> crimsun: 9.10
<fta> karmic
<crimsun> realize that alsa has to properly support hdmi before pa can work with it, so hardy's alsa and pa stack are...
<BUGabundo> fta ext4 working here
<crimsun> well, karmic? "maybe"
<BUGabundo> ehe maybe
<crimsun> if you use karmic, you'll want to use alsa-driver 1.0.22.1
<BUGabundo> ok I'll test and ping you if I find any trouble
<BUGabundo> from PPA?
<crimsun> either grab it from the alsa-source deb in Lucid/10.04, or use the unaccepted linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic that has 1.0.22.1
<crimsun> no, not from ppa, from lucid proper
<fta> doh! rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_pad_send_event()
<BUGabundo> crimsun: nice package name
<crimsun> which?
<BUGabundo> naccepted-linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic
<crimsun> no, that means the "not yet in karmic-proposed" linux-backports-modules-2.6.31
<BUGabundo> ah
<fta> BUGabundo, I want to buy an internet radio, but i can't find what i want
<fta> the closest is the Squeezebox Radio from Logitech, but it doesn't do FM (nor DAB)
<BUGabundo> :\
<BUGabundo> well try a wd live
<BUGabundo> or boxee box
<fta> i want a radio
<fta> no video
<fta> bug 365331
<BUGabundo> they do audio too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365331 in grub "Grub error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365331
<fta> noone seems to care about this bug :(
<BUGabundo> eheh adobe is updating their page footers to include 2010 trade marks http://page2rss.com/p/80b83e05a0a18c77aca72bb6aa0b8d69_4719366_4750890
<BUGabundo> fta maybe because no one can reproduce it »?
<fta> a dozen people sure did
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-10
<LLStarks> asac. is it a big problem that upstream still hasn't fixed the autocomplete bug?
<gavin> which autocomplete bug?
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/438868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438868 in firefox "Address bar autocomplete doesn't always work" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<LLStarks> gavin, do think it's a mozilla problem or a fluke of the firefox environment on ubuntu?
<gavin> there are mentions in the mozilla bug of compiz and screensavers
<gavin> is it just a drawing issue or also functional?
<gavin> (i.e. can you still arrow through entries and select them?)
<gavin> compiz being involved seems unlikely, but it also appears only to affect some ubuntu builds?
<gavin> I dunno, not much to go on there
<fta> crimsun, seems like chromium is losing audio after a while (flash)
<nigelbabu> Hi, is there a known issue with latest updates to flash and firefox
<nigelbabu> there is a user in #ubuntu-bug who is facing some trouble with flash
<crimsun> fta: I'm unsure what that means. 32-bit? 64-bit? which version(s) of the non-Free plugin?
<fta> crimsun, 32, karmic
<crimsun> adobe-flashplugin? flashplugin-installer?
<fta> crimsun, flashplugin-installer 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1
<crimsun> fta: mmkay, so there's possible nspluginwrapper interaction, too
<fta> on 32bit?
<crimsun> fta: is this reproducible with the native 64-bit alpha refresh?
<crimsun> err, sorry
<crimsun> meaning is it reproducible with adobe-flashplugin
<fta> no idea
<crimsun> well, ia32-libs certainly hasn't been resynced in a bit
<fta> the thing is that i work for a while, and then poof, no more sound in chromium (only) until i restart it
<fta> ia32-libs? i said i'm on a 32bit box
<fta> so no x64, no ia32-libs involved
<crimsun> fta: yes, I know you're on 32-bit
<crimsun> fta: I'm looking at the entire stack currently
<crimsun> 32-bit doesn't currently pull in nspluginwrapper, correct?
<crimsun> (it certainly seems not to according to debian/control)
<fta> exact
<crimsun> fta: does PA actually log anything about it dying?
<fta> hm, not sure, where should i look? syslog?
<crimsun> sure, or kill PA and start a verbose log (wiki/PulseAudio/Log)
<crimsun> or use pactl and bump the logging verboseness
<fta> it doesn't seem to die, the other apps are fine. it seems it's just chromium loosing its link to pa, or to whatever it uses to send the sound
<crimsun> fta: and this is with the latest libasound2-plugins updates?
<crimsun> on lucid, that is
<fta> i'm still using karmic
<fta> :P
<crimsun> sigh
<fta> well, i decided to hold on to it for a while, to experience stability, but so far, it's been the worse experience ever
<crimsun> yeah, by the time you get all the fixes backported, you may as well run lucid.
<fta> 2 days ago, the new kernel trashed my grub on reboot -> dead
<fta> old bug from jaunty, still there :(
<fta> various stuff are crashing
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta  fta  15393563 2010-01-09 12:51 _usr_lib_totem_totem-plugin-viewer.1000.crash
<fta> -rw------- 1 fta  fta  11499721 2010-01-09 23:00 _usr_bin_rhythmbox.1000.crash
<fta> -rw------- 1 root root   947495 2010-01-10 22:07 _sbin_init.0.crash
<fta> *sigh*
<EzraR> anyone around that is familliar with the enigmail package (the package itself)
<EzraR> other addons are probally packaged the same way
<EzraR> im trying to figure out how to go about aplying a patch to the source
<EzraR> the source is in a tarball that gets extracted during build
<EzraR> and the patchs seem a bit confusing
 * EzraR prods asac for signs of life
 * micahg pulls us enigmail source
<micahg> *up
<micahg> EzraR: enigmail will be upgraded to 1.0 soon
<EzraR> in karmic?
<EzraR> was going to try and get a bug sru'd
<micahg> no, not soon in karmic
<micahg> maybe in ppa
<asac> post what you have now ;)
<asac> sry
<asac> ;)
<EzraR> its a patch from upstream
<asac> EzraR: yes. the patch thing is messy ;)
<asac> whatfor?
<asac> its kind of dpatch based
<asac> just that you cant use dpatch-edit-patch
<EzraR> emails that are encrypted and signed not showing up as signed
<asac> so do a patch manually and add the dpatch header manually
<asac> in tb2?
<EzraR> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> let me know
<EzraR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enigmail/+bug/504738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504738 in enigmail "thunderbird openpgp (enigmail) does not TELL if message was signed or not! (missing icon and info for encrypted+SIGNED in OpenPGP/MIME mode)" [Medium,In progress]
<EzraR> http://pastebin.com/m6d5ad5aa
<EzraR> ok but which 00list do i put it in
<micahg> patch is a one-liner which is nice
<asac> EzraR: .thunderbird
<asac> we dont build moz packages anymore
<EzraR> ok, ill give it a shot
<EzraR> thank you
<and`> asac: hey
<and`> asac: we added a better udev rule in Debian for g-bluetooth
<and`> you could re-base the Ubuntu package on that
<and`> looks like the Debian's udev maintainer was happy with it, so it's worth to move it to Ubuntu as well
<asac> and`: diff?
<and`> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=552185
<ubottu> Debian bug 552185 in gnome-bluetooth "[gnome-bluetooth] read/write access to the /dev/rfkill device is required" [Serious,Open]
<and`> at the end of the bug report
<and`> message #126
<EzraR> asac: do all the patches need the bit of script that are in the other patches
<EzraR> for example:
<EzraR> http://pastebin.com/md417bae
<asac> i think so ;)
<asac> but havent really touched it for a while
<and`> asac: so?
<and`> asac: do you think you can rebase the Ubuntu package now?
<asac> i dont see a patch
<and`> asac: message #126
<and`> asac: the udev rule is posted there
<asac> whats the difference
<asac> ?
<and`> asac: it's a bit better made and safer
<asac> whats the technical diff ;)
<asac> i dont have the current file in my head :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-03
 * micahg is almost done testing Seamonkey :-/
<LLStarks> people still use that?
<micahg> yes
<LLStarks> why?
<micahg> all in one?  they like the compozer?
 * micahg wants to use Seamonkey 2.1 once it's released
<LLStarks> it's like using windows nt on a brand new laptop
<micahg> hmm, it's the same engine as FF3.5 and TB3.0, not that old
<LLStarks> but it still feels like it
<LLStarks> interface too
<LLStarks> it's a relic of the netscape days that's been  prettied up like a corpse in a funeral home
<micahg> LLStarks: I get complaints when it's not updated, people must like it
<LLStarks> i remember when people had to decide between mozilla and the pre-1.0 (but no firebird/phoenix) firefox.
<LLStarks> it was a very easy decision
<micahg> jdstrand: seamonkey seems fine on Karmic and Lucid, I'd like to discuss with you at some point what didn't quite work, but what didn't work wasn't a regression
<fta2> dpm, Hi, did you read my post about my new dashboard?
<dpm> hi fta2, not yet, I've been offline most of the holidays and I'm just catching up. Let me do this now...
<dpm> and happy new year! ;)
<fta2> dpm, happy new year to you too
<fta2> dpm, ok, no rush. it's on planet ubuntu, you'll get to it eventually
<dpm> fta2, ah, cool, so I see you started your new blog
<fta2> dpm, yep
<jdstrand> micahg: ack
<fta> dpm, did you catch up?
 * micahg just realized he now has a Lucid VM to test the backport of lightning :)
<nardev> is there any way to make custom font appear right in firefox as it is in chrome http://www.data.ba/stipendije.png
<micahg> nardev: have you tried it in 4.0?
<nardev> no, but this is production site
<nardev> shoud work with 3.6
<dpm> hey fta, yeah, I did. I think the dashboard will be very useful for tracking down the translation errors that need to be fixed, but I do have one concern with people getting confused with two places showing statistics, and the discoverability of that page. Apart from that, it looks good to me - I saw on the blog post comments that someone had already found it useful to detect things to fix
<fta> dpm, well, i don't think the new way lp exposes translation status makes sense, at least for chromium
<fta> dpm, i don't really understand what they are trying to achieve, it was clear before, now, it seems bogus to me, everything green
<fta> dpm, i had to do that to at least know what i should land upstream
<fta> dpm, if you disagree, feel free to add a comment
<dpm> fta, as I said before holidays, I don't debate the need you had for the statistics were shown before the change. It did make sense for Chromium. But for most of the projects in LP, those stats did not make much sense and did not represent the reality in many cases
<dpm> sorry, I meant "for the way the statistics were shown before the change"
<fta> but it's not opt-in/opt-out, it has been imposed on everyone
<fta> so for me it was a loss
<dpm> fta, that's true, but as Danilo said on the thread, if anyone has got any concerns, the best way to go forward is to raise them on that thread, or directly with the Launchpad Translations developers on #launchpad. Note that I'm not trying to give excuses here, as I'm not involved with LP development myself, I'm just trying to help, even if it's just directing the concerns to the right people
<fta> ok ok.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-04
<fta> dpm, hi, could you please forward me (pref attached) this email: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-translators/msg00257.html
<fta> dpm, i'm still not subscribed to this list (i never thought i should) and i hate to break threads
<dpm> fta, done
<fta> dpm, oops, wrong message, do you have the original announce?
<fta> i hope i won't start a flamewar...
<dpm> fta, sure, let me forward the original, then
<dpm> fta, sent. Note that it might take the LP Translations guys a few days to reply, since I think they are all away until next week
<fta> noted
<Nafallo> hi there. is there a minefield build for maverick that doesn't make pentadactyl shut down?
<micahg> Nafallo: what is pentadactyl?
<Nafallo> the successor of vimperator
<Nafallo> I'm running the firefox-next ppa, and this mornings update broke pentadactyl, even with latest daily :-)
<Nafallo> I suspect I can expect that kind of breakage, but maybe there is a better ppa for me somewhere? :-)
<micahg> Nafallo: maybe pentadactyl needs patching?, FTR I've had bad luck since beta 6
 * Nafallo shrugs.
<Nafallo> it worked yesterday ;-)
<micahg> Nafallo: firefox-next and the daily PPA are the two options
<micahg> Nafallo: daily worked yesterday?
<Nafallo> pentadactyl from 31/12 worked on yesterdays firefox-next :-)
 * Nafallo shrugs
<Nafallo> anyway. I believe this would be firefox upstream that changed something, and hence pentadactyl should catch up soon ;-)
<micahg> hmm, I fixed beta 8 in firefox-next around 12/31
<Nafallo> ah. it seems it was your upload from the 1st that got updated this morning :-)
<Nafallo> hmm. maybe the console output can tell you something. hang on.
<micahg> something's weird, that should have had a change, but it didn't :-/
<Nafallo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550335/
<micahg> Nafallo: I won't be able to look into that until later
<Nafallo> that's fine. just poke me and I'm happy to help in any way I can if I'm still online :-)
<micahg> Nafallo: ok, thansk
 * Nafallo reverts to ubuntu2 for now
<Nafallo> using annoying things like the address field drove me nuts :-P
<micahg> Nafallo: are you running natty?
<Nafallo> maverick
<micahg> ok
<Nafallo> I'm not going near natty until we have a dash ;-)
<micahg> there's no difference between ubuntu2 and ubuntu3 in the firefox-next PPA (very weird)
<Nafallo> hmm. pentadactyl doesn't agree ;-)
 * micahg waves to chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I tried to fix the FTBFS on armel with janimo's help, but I didn't do it right, for the mozconfig.in, are the variables passed as through DEB_DEEFINES?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's right
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, I'll fix it then, I wasn'
<micahg> t sure how that affected the build
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-05
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: btw, my ati driver problem with FF 4.0 is "solved".
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: my graphic card died. now i am using the intel onboard graphics.
<bdrung> discrete graphic cards tend to die after 25 months.
<nikolam> Hm. I would get Nvidia anyway. I got frustrated with AMD killing closed fglrx support for my AMD integrated graphics on MoBo and killing 3D speed with Open support.
<bdrung> nikolam: i was happy with the free ati driver. i won't buy nvidia again, because i want a free (floss) driver with 3d support.
<bdrung> nikolam: four graphic cards (including mine) died last year, but this was not vendor specific.
<bdrung> all dedicated graphic cards die often
<nikolam> omg. bdmurray sorry to hear that. I might consider changing MoBoard or checking if Power supply is ok, too, since it seems to me a bit too much to kill 4 cards in a year
<bdrung> nikolam: four in different computers. mine, my parents, one friend, and one acquaintance
<bdrung> nikolam: all with different power supplies and they are located in three different house holds.
<bdrung> and they were from different vendors and series
<nikolam> bdrung, oh, that sounds scary. And they were all AMD? Were they connected to VGA or DVI-D monitors? What OS´es were they running on?
<bdrung> nikolam: amd and nvidia. three via dvi and one via vga. OS were ubuntu and windows.
<nikolam> bdrung, well, definitely something endemic about graphics card quality. Thanks for explaining.
<dpm> fta, great post on the PPA stats, very interesting
<fta> dpm, thanks
<fta> dpm, fyi: http://codereview.chromium.org/6040007/
<dpm> fta, thanks. I'm not familiar with the chromium development process. What do I see there? I understand it's a bug report to commit translations, but I thought the first batch had already been committed?
<fta> dpm, it's not a bug report, it's a patch review system. and it's the 2nd batch
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<fta> still only 1 template though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I forgot there's a dynamic control file now :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there any reason to keep using DEB_BUILD_ARCH instead of DEB_HOST_ARCH?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you around?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, just got back from a shopping trip ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, sorry, was jumpy, but then realized another few hours won't hurt anything
<micahg> well, my arm build didn't complete because the machine suspended, but it's passing the right -march now, so I figure it should work
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, do you see any harm in switching from DEB_BUILD_ARCH to DEB_HOST_ARCH? lool said this should allow it to work when cross-compiling
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i thought it was the other way around
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i'm confused
<chrisccoulson> i thought DEB_BUILD_ARCH was the target arch, in which case, using that would be more correct wouldn't it?
 * micahg thought so too, but DEB_HOST_ARCH seems to be suggested in the manpage for dpkg-architecture
<chrisccoulson> oh, right, DEB_HOST_ARCH is the target then
<micahg> right
<chrisccoulson> in which case, some other parts in debian/rules are likely reversed ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'd leave it for the time being, i will have a look at that in a bit
<micahg> ok, the other suggestion was that armel won't match armhf
<micahg> so maybe we should only match arm, but we can save that for later as well
<micahg> ok, I'll upload then?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<gnomefreak> was thunderbird and seamonkey dailies moved to a new PPA? it has been over 2 weeks without updates to either of them
<gnomefreak> latest tb i have is 3.1.8~hg20101223r5918+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  and seamonkey is 2.0.11+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for xul2.0b8-ubuntu3 (FTBFS fix), what should I do since there's no tag for ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> was tb and sm dailies moved to a new PPA?
<micahg> gnomefreak: we never had sm dailies and I still haven't gotten the trunk builds working, will get that up next week
<gnomefreak> oh ok and you mean tb trunk builds?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, tb 3.1 dailies should be working
<gnomefreak> latest tb build is from 12/23/2010
<micahg> that would be bad :-/
<fta> no change in that branch since
<gnomefreak> 3.1.8~hg20101223r5918+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<micahg> ah, fta is right
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fta> it's tracking http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-1.9.2/
<fta> that may be why
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/ is fresher
<micahg> fta: right, I should have comm-central build ready next week, I need to take the changes that chrisccoulson made to the firefox branches and apply the appropriate ones to thunderbird
<micahg> I was supposed to have more free time last month, but due to various reasons did not
<gnomefreak> is there a way to turn off the ff data submit process?
<gnomefreak> i dont recall the exact name of it
<micahg> gnomefreak: just uncheck the box if it crashes, it's not required to submit
<gnomefreak> its not crashing
<micahg> what data submit process then?
<chrisccoulson> test pilot, probably
<micahg> ah, I'm not familiar with that
<chrisccoulson> just switch off the extension ;)
<chrisccoulson> but it exists for a reason
<gnomefreak> not sure i was using ff it hink its b7 and it asks me to submit it
<gnomefreak> ah ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, did i not push the latest comments for xr-2.0?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk, there's no tag, but you imported the changelog
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, the tag is there, but it's in the branch i merged from ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that works then, I'll dig it out and upload later tonight
<micahg> thanks
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i dont have an extension for test pilot and i cant seem to find it in prefferences
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, it's called "Feedback" in the addons manager
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i only have greasemonkey, ubuntu mods, and prism in extensions from addon manager
<gnomefreak> wait a minute that was under b9 not b7 but b7 is the one i need
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, not sure then. you'll need to describe what you're being asked to submit, I can't really guess that ;)
<gnomefreak> it pops up under feedback so i think you are correct. checking now
<gnomefreak> thats odd. with b7 greasemonkey, prism and ubuntu mods are not compatiable with b7 but with b9 they work fine
<micahg> did you override the checks in the profile?
<gnomefreak> profile? you mean addon manager?
<chrisccoulson> on the subject of testpilot, i really need to figure out why ubufox breaks it :/
<gnomefreak> in addon manager i dont have an option to enable or override
<gnomefreak> nightly tester tool did not help it at all either
<gnomefreak> addon compatiblity checking is disabled and can not be enabled, maybe that is why? let me update all packages and see if it helps
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-06
<micahg> chrisccoulson: congrats on figuring out the ubufox issue :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - you're piling the work on me today ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: heh
<asac> chrisccoulson: i received complains that i am sitting on bugs
<asac> so i thought i gave them to you ;)
<asac> "throwing bugs rather than sittin"
<asac> most of them should be closed most likely ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: how do you feel?
<asac> chrisccoulson: still bullish about not having a RC yet ;)
<asac> (4.0 beta 15 )
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<asac> in hardy cycle i was still quite optimistic at this time ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll go through those bugs next week and see which ones are still relevant
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm still holding hope ;)
<asac> just assume the worse ... so you wont get disappointed
<asac> worst
<asac> damn problem is that translations are often at failure
<asac> for beta
<gnomefreak> is it just me but i cant get my prefered apps doesnt work. i set chromium as default but firefox b7 opens, happens no mattere what i set. update-alternatives has chromium as default also
<fta2> asac, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html  \o/
<fta2> more translations landed upstream
<asac> fta: nice ... so how does contribution to that go?
<asac> i mean: translation contributions ... is each translation pushing? (unlikely) ... or is chrome pulling?
<asac> s/translation/translation team/
<asac> oh gnomefreak was there ;)
<asac> i thougth about him yesterday! and wondered if he is still active
<asac> but seems at least he is eventually joining here
<fta> asac, did you read the initial announce?
<fta> from dpm
<fta> asac, i'm not sure i understand your question
<asac> i read it ... but i forgot
<asac> nevermind
<asac> i thought it was not clear how the upstreaming really works
<asac> but you could have answered still by just saying "pushing" or "pulling" ;)
<fta> asac, for now, upstream lands my patches
<fta> but i should be able to land them myself soon, once i get commit access
<asac> nice
<asac> so we push centralized (through you!)
<fta> yep
<fta> there's still codereview in the middle, everything needs a +1
<fta> but on the ubuntu side, it's all automatic, no manual action of any kind
<fta> asac, and in case you didn't notice, i now have a blog
<fta> people seems more interested when i speak about the kindle 3 though :P
<fta> 6 times more than ubuntu
<asac> yeah i saw your blog!!
<asac> good move
<asac> keep on going
<gnomefreak> im missing a channel :(
<gnomefreak> .:14:01:11:. <      gnomefreak+> the "preferred applications" still uses  firefox b7 even though i have chromium set as  default. update-alternatives is also set for  chromium. but it doesnt matter what browser  you choose  :/
 * gnomefreak fixes channels
<micahg> gnomefreak: that was fixed with an upload today
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks i just did a few but this mornings didnt have it
<micahg> gnomefreak: upload was around 15:00 UTC
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: preffered apps dialog box reset itsself to use firefox so i changed it to chromium however now email is set to evo and no choice for any other email app
<micahg> gnomefreak: ok, the update is supposed to propogate those changes back to gconf so they work
<micahg> idk about evo
<micahg> oh, maybe we need to add something to the thunderbird .desktop file for GSettings?
<gnomefreak> i have 3 email apps isntalled and only evo shows up.
<gnomefreak> and it looks different than before (dialog box)
<gnomefreak> ok seems browser choice is fixed :) thanks
 * gnomefreak cant seem to fix my kernelsnor my gnome-panel bug
<gnomefreak> s/kernelsnor/kernels nor
<jcastro> fta: hypothetical question for you.
<jcastro> how difficult (or trivial) would it be so that when I choose the "put icon on desktop" thing when making an application shortcut in chromium to put the icon in the unity launcher instead of the desktop?
<fta> jcastro, iirc, it's just some C++ creating a desktop file
<fta> no idea what unity needs
<jcastro> I'll ask them
<jcastro> we're sprinting next week, it would be nice if they just made it so app authors didn't have to do anything
<fta> jcastro, http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/shell_integration_linux.cc
<jcastro> thank you sir.
<jcastro> fta: You'll see why I am asking in a blog post later. :)
<fta> ok
<fta> the UI is there: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/gtk/create_application_shortcuts_dialog_gtk.cc
<fta> i mean dialog
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-07
<fta2> doh! what's wrong with the last kernel & nvidia?
<gnomefreak> yay easy fix (i like thoose this early in morning :)
<gnomefreak> i finally got to know OO.o and than they rip it out from under me
<gnomefreak> well libreoffice seems to work :)
<alessandro_> hey everybody
<micahg> debfx: would you happen to have time to propose a merge to rebase the kde patches in firefox-trunk?
<rbz> question I'm trying to build for armel fx4 from the ppa daily (against source pulled with get-orig-source and FIREFOX_4_0b8_RELEASE)
<rbz> and I'm getting a build error on:
<rbz> gcc -o now.o -c -g /tmp/buildd/firefox-4.0-4.0~b8+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/nsprpub/config/now.c
<rbz>  /tmp/buildd/firefox-4.0-4.0~b8+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/nsprpub/config/now.c:46:2: error: #error "Architecture not supported"
<rbz> note that a lot of flags are missing on that gcc line; if I then manually rebuild that
<rbz> with
<rbz> if build inside cowbuilder --login and manually build it still fails
<rbz> but if I then cd into nsprpub; and do
<rbz>  /usr/bin/make -C config export
<rbz> the second time; it works?
<rbz> something seems messed up with autoconf/automake or something
<rbz> has anyone seen this?
<debfx> micahg: based on the firefox-4.0 package from the daily ppa?
<rbz1> yes based on that (moved to rbz1 ; coudn't find my nick pw for rbz)
<rbz1> I looked at debian/patches/bzXXX_libxul_sdk_nspr.patch
<rbz1> that patch simply seems to add an additional check; and the build is doing the "Hack"
<rbz1> if I do a mozilla vanilla build of source (no ubuntu patches) the build proceeds fine fx4 runs
<rbz1> vanillia build == make -f client.mk with a .mozconfig file
<micahg> debfx: yes, please
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> I let the swt-gtk thing go just so it won't FTBFS, I knew it needed to be ported, but figured this would be ok for the moment
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> it would be good if somebody else fixed it though ;)
<chrisccoulson> we should try and encourage that
<micahg> indeed :)
<chrisccoulson> isn't it used by eclipse?
<chrisccoulson> perhaps bdrung would like to have a go ;)
<micahg> I think eclipse has its own copy now
<chrisccoulson> ah, o
<chrisccoulson> k
<chrisccoulson> oops
<BUGabundo> yoooo
<kaddi> hi :) How do I get thunderbird to open links in firefox under kubuntu? firefox is set as default browser in kde and I changed network.protocol-handler.app.http to /usr/bin/firefox
<kaddi> kubuntu 10.10 and kde 4.5.1
<gnomefreak> the kubuntu-firefox-installer? i cant recall if that was the fix or not
 * gnomefreak uninstalled kubuntu before i had a chance to play with tb and ff
<kaddi> gnomefreak: there's a package for firefox but not for htunderbird to make it work with kde settings afaik
<gnomefreak> not sure than. i just lost all my damn panels
<kaddi> hi :) How do I get thunderbird to open links in firefox under kubuntu? firefox is set as default browser in kde and I changed network.protocol-handler.app.http to /usr/bin/firefox
<kaddi> ok, so i uninstalled konqueror and now it's opening the links in opera >.< Any help?
<kaddi> fixed it sudo update-alternatives --verbose --config x-www-browser
<fta> BUGabundo, hey
<BUGabundo> ola fta
<fta> BUGabundo, do you know if it's possible to change the lang of swype without changing the keyboard layout?
<BUGabundo> ofc
<BUGabundo> tap Q
<BUGabundo> it should pop up, asking lang
<fta> no, that changes the layout
<fta> in fr, my layout is AZERTY, i want to switch to us but not with a QWERTY keyboard
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> talk to them
<BUGabundo> let me see if there's a representative of them around irc
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-08
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium FCs a lot :(
<BUGabundo> toooo many oh snaps for a day
<BUGabundo> evening
<magcius> gayh
<magcius> visiting the AWS Management Console freezes FF for ne
<magcius> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-01-09
<micahg> Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b8 in Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-11.04 http://is.gd/f6TM4 | No updates in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.13 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.7 in Lucid-Natty and Stable PPA | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<BUGabundo> good afternoon
<fta> BUGabundo, hey
<fta> BUGabundo, no Portuguese translators interested in chromium?? http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<BUGabundo> not really
<BUGabundo> not my thing
<BUGabundo> let me ask our translation team
<gnomefreak> chrome wont open links properly. it opens  its start page but never the page it should open
<gnomefreak> right click link and choose open in tab or browser it still opens the home page only. default or my own
<gnomefreak> sorry doesnt seem to be able to open in tab.
<gnomefreak> opening a link from terminal in irssi if you choose "open link" it opens the link in a tab
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-02
<Kurdistan> hi. is it possible to get moonlight working on firefox 8 or 9?
<Kurdistan> I hava also before installing moonlight installed compatibility repoter
<chrisccoulson> Kurdistan, i wouldn't have though so. i don't think anybody is even maintaining that
<chrisccoulson> it's certainly not something that we care about in here :)
<chrisccoulson> (sorry)
<Kurdistan> chrisccoulson, thx for your answer.
<Kurdistan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80293/moonlight-extension-not-working-with-firefox-8
<Kurdistan> I looked at this and I thought it would work
<Kurdistan> but then again silverlight itself are ending
<Kurdistan> chrisccoulson, it is a site I wanted to watch. can you tell me how. it says missing plugin.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-03
<joelesko> micahg: thanks for pulling in the 2.6.1 seamonkey branch
<alex_mayorga> Any chance to get chromium on precise? Shall I volunteer? =P
<chrisccoulson> volunteers welcome :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm still catching up from having nearly 3 weeks off, and anything chromium related generally appears at the bottom end of the pile ;)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: Fill me up please, my laptop is already running precise FWIW
<micahg> alex_mayorga: it's on my list, but currently fails to build, a merge proposal to fix would be welcome (lp:chromium-browser/stable)
<alex_mayorga> micahg: n00b here, what's "a merge proposal"?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: a bzr branch with the change proposed to be merged into the parent branch
<micahg> alex_mayorga: actually, someone just commented that the fix is already in another branch, I'll pull it in later today and try another test build
<alex_mayorga> micahg: is that comment publicly available?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> bug 910561
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 910561 in chromium-browser "Chromium PPA builds failing: Stable and Beta channels (chromium_useragent.patch does not apply)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910561
<micahg> let me start that test build now, so it builds during lunch
<chrisccoulson> wow, seems my neighbours are having another domestic
<chrisccoulson> always brightens the evenings up :-)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: do you take sides?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, no, i just sit here and enjoy the entertainment
<chrisccoulson> being able to listen to my neighbours arguments is probably the only decent thing about this house ;)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 702,305,008 -- page-faults-soft in about:memory, worth a bug?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, why?
<micahg> idk, just seems high
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: call the cops for even heightened fun
<alex_mayorga> you might even get some taser action
<micahg> ah, I went back to 9.0.1 somehow, I thought I was on 10 already :)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: if location==.us that's it
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, it's not
<chrisccoulson> my location is even worse than that
<chrisccoulson> i certainly wouldn't trust the police around here to use a taser ;)
<alex_mayorga> does police even care about domestics there?
<chrisccoulson> they'd probably leave it on top of their car in a supermarket car park or something stupid like that :)
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, no, generally the police won't come out to violent domestics, burglaries or any other similar types of crimes
<chrisccoulson> the only thing they are useful for is obtaining a crime reference number to make an insurance claim ;)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: .mx?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, no, uk ;)
<alex_mayorga> I see
<chrisccoulson> of course, i'm probably exaggerating the truth a little there. but from experience, the police are pretty useless at catching criminals around here ;)
<alex_mayorga> they'd just politely ask them to stop I'd guess
<alex_mayorga> they're good at kettling judging by the footage I've seen
<chrisccoulson> excellent, i've got the new jsctypes mozvoikko working on lucid's stoneage libvoikko :-)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-04
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm finished with firefox / thunderbird 10 already, with the exception of updating lightning :-)
<micahg> awesome :), now I just need to get 9 out the door :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> micahg, oh, you must have missed this bit too:
<chrisccoulson> <chrisccoulson> excellent, i've got the new jsctypes mozvoikko working on lucid's stoneage libvoikko :-)
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<micahg> ah, yes :), that's good, I assume we'll do that for 10
<chrisccoulson> yeah: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+sourcepub/2159471/+listing-archive-extra :)
<micahg> does update-manager handle the arch: any -> arch: all conversion ok?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems to work ok
<chrisccoulson> now i need to try and unbreak this kde patch for oneiric :(
<FernandoMiguel> nite folks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: woohoo, more hung tests on amd64 in Firefox
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'd be happier if https://twitter.com/#!/slashdot/status/154571887488409601 said "Chrome almost dead in the US" ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Some day, some day.  :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: happy new year to you, btw
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, and happy new year to you too :)
<chrisccoulson> lol @ https://twitter.com/#!/simonhead/status/154568294320455680
<m_conley> I think 2012 is going to be a very interesting year for browser technology...
<chrisccoulson> heh, i look forward to it :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you see where the next UDS is?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I did!  I was surprised - I thought you folks oscillated between US and EU...
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, we do normally. but i think we've swapped it around
<chrisccoulson> we have a platform sprint in budapest next week, and the january one is normally in the US
<chrisccoulson> i'm not complaining though, it'll be nice to go somewhere other than orlando :)
<m_conley> Yeah, Cali is nice - ever been there?
<chrisccoulson> not yet
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking forward to it :)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: hey, what do you know about the server side Firefox sync bits?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, not much. how come?
<jcastro> I want a juju charm
<jcastro> so people can just fire up their own sync servers
<jcastro> the "own my own data" use case
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that sounds cool :)
<jcastro> Can I convince you to look at it and investigate if it's packageable?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure who would be the best person to ask about that
<chrisccoulson> oh, possibly ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've got quite a lot to do already though :)
<jcastro> or not, if there's nothing that relates to the client bit I can ask a server dude
<jcastro> I just wanted to make sure there's no correlation there, so if you zig and the charm zags everything breaks, etc.
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: ok so you have zero, good enough for me, at least I know I'm not stepping on toes. :)
<jyo> http://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-sync.html
<chrisccoulson> jyo, thanks
<chrisccoulson> jcastro ^
<jcastro> jyo:  perfect, thanks, that page is basically gold to me.
<jcastro> this shouldn't be too hard
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<dth> hi, i have a problem after changing my pw in thunderbird 3.1.16 on ubuntu 11.04 there is no way to get the pw for the smtp-server in. i have try to delete the mail accout from subdir but that du not slove the problem. is there any idea?
<micahg> dth: did you change the master password?
<dth> yes, but after a powercile ther is no change
<micahg> dth: if the smtp server password changed, go into the accounts settings, outgoing server, and edit the SMTP server in question
<micahg> deleting stuff in the profile is usually not a good idea
<dth> micahg, that is what i have tried the whole day, but it isnt work
<dth> micahg, i know that deleting isnt a good thing, but it was my last idear
<micahg> do you have a web interface  you can log into to make sure the password works?
<dth> yes, thats all right
<dth> is there any way to edit the list of the passwordmanager?
<micahg> you can see what's in there in Preferences -> Security -> Passwords -> Saved Passwords
<dth> yes, and in there the username is incomplete
<dth> it looks like there is a stringmanipulation in some script that isnt runnung
<dth> or is buggy
<micahg> dth: you're saying that what's in there doesn't match the smtp settings?
<dth> yes
<dth> the username is fragmented
<micahg> do you have non-ASCII characters in your username?
<dth> no, it is plain ASCII
<dth> and some time since 2 years ago it works to create the account in the mailclient
<micahg> dth: no idea then, please try #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<dth> btw, the prob is the same on my workstation and my notebook
<dth> ok, but many thanks for your kind help!
<micahg> good luck
<dth> :)
<jyo> No problem, guys. :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-05
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<micahg> trying to fix up chromium, but failing (at least for precise)
<micahg> I pushed up the patch refresh, so we'll see if anything else builds tomorrow
 * micahg is wondering HTH it built for that person in their PPA and won't build for me
<micahg> meh, leaving for another day
<gnomefreak> was chromium PPA updated for 12.04?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt look like it
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, i'm  still catching up from christmas, and chromium stuff is generally quite low priority
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok thats fine i was just checking in
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why weren't the lucid kubuntu-firefox-installer replaces needed on beta?  I still need to upload a new version to lucid with the proper replaces
<chrisccoulson> micahg, the lucid beta branch already has it
<micahg> I wasn't aware of per-release bet abranchs
<micahg> *beta branches
<chrisccoulson> goodbye hanging tests :)
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Is there a forum or a mailing list to follow the mozillateam vicissitudes?
<micahg> used to be in /topic...there's ubuntu-mozillateam at lists dot ubuntu dot com, but I'm still clearing the moderation backlog
<cousin_luigi> micahg: I just wanted to know about upcoming stable versions without always coming here to bother you lot.
<cousin_luigi> Going to subscribe to that then.
<cousin_luigi> Speaking of which, what's stalling ff9?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: oh, hum, well, we try to push them out as soon as possible, this time it was due to Mozilla deciding to wait to push updates along with the lack of people working during the last week of Dec in case of breakage
<micahg> cousin_luigi: coming today, it's been in -proposed for almost 2 weeks
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Does the team communicate elsewhere than here?
<micahg> not really, I should really blog, I'll try to get that set up before 12.04 is released
<cousin_luigi> okok
<cousin_luigi> thanks
 * micahg guesses he could dent the updates
<cousin_luigi> in what way?
<micahg> identi.ca
<micahg> microblog
<micahg> our goal is to release within 24 hours of upstream, but the new rapid release process doesn't make this easy
<cousin_luigi> Guessed as much:\
<cousin_luigi> By the way, do you think that phasing out the 3.6.x line will cause problems in corporate environments?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: well, Mozilla is trying to work with enterprises: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Enterprise/Firefox/ExtendedSupport:Proposal
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Interesting.
<chrisccoulson> micahg, what's happening with lucid and maverick -proposed? none of the supporting packages have been uploaded yet, so it's still broken :(
<chrisccoulson> if at least ubufox isn't going to be uploaded shortly, we just kill the whole thing. i wouldn't have even left that incompatible in precise for that long ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: gah, I meant to do that over vacation, I can get ubufox at least uploaded tonight, the rest will be done by Monday before the call for testing goes out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Firefox is usable without ubufox (was at least for me), that's why I copied it in the first place
<chrisccoulson> micahg, sure. except without it, we lose the default startpage
<chrisccoulson> we can't drop quality like that in stable releases (even in proposed), when we're committed to not even dropping the ball like that in precise
<micahg> aye, will upload in a few minutes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we don't have branches for this right?, just grab from the PPA?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, that's right
<micahg> ok, ubufox is building, once it's done, I'll have it copied to -proposed
<chrisccoulson> micahg, thanks
<chrisccoulson> cousin_luigi, if you're interested in stuff, i'll porbably post occasionally to http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/ ;)
<chrisccoulson> (in fact, i'm just about to write another post once i've got these tests working)
<micahg> maybe next week is a good time for me to get a blog up when I send out the call for testing (hopefully) for the lucid/maverick rapid release migration
<micahg> \o/ chromium stable builds again
<micahg> at least on oneiric :-/
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: interesting
<cousin_luigi> chrisccoulson: especially the part about ppa for betas
<chrisccoulson> cousin_luigi, yeah, they're all kept up-to-date
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i'm done for firefox 10 already (with the exception of the remaining beta releases between now and release day) ;)
<micahg> jdstrand: can you please copy ubufox/mozilla-devscripts from ubuntu-security-proposed to {lucid,maverick}-proposed?
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<jdstrand> micahg: ok
<jdstrand> micahg: done
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> np
<chrisccoulson> fantastic, all the tests run without hanging now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-06
<micahg> awesome :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you know why the langpacks are built on non-i386 archs?
<micahg> rather, is there a reason for that
<BarkingFish> Morning guys - Just wondering if you can help fairly quickly, I got an update earlier to thunderbird mail, and it's now not working at the current version.  I click to open, the icon sits for a few moments, but thunderbird does not open, no gui, nada
<micahg> BarkingFish: what release?
<micahg> BarkingFish: you probably have an incompatible addon
<BarkingFish> Installed: 9.0+build2-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<BarkingFish> and I have no addons whatsoever
<micahg> hmm...
<micahg> I'm running the same build with addons
<micahg> BarkingFish: try starting in safe mode, thunderbird -safe-mode I believe
<BarkingFish> what are you on, ubuntu or kubuntu, and which version?
<micahg> ubuntu
<BarkingFish> ah
<BarkingFish> I'm on Kubuntu, 11.10
<micahg> BarkingFish: can you run 'strace -f -eopen thunderbird 2>&1 | tee ~/thunderbird.strace' and see if you get anything interesting
<BarkingFish> ok, give me a moment, anything pops up and i'll pastebinit for you
<BarkingFish> holy cow
<BarkingFish> I got so much it blew my konsole scrollback :0
<micahg> well, you should get output (stored in that file) the question is is there any interesting output
<micahg> CTRL-C to stop if the gui doesn't pop up
<BarkingFish> i didn't get a chance to check it all, it went past so fast and probably half of it is missing :)
<BarkingFish> the GUI did come up though
<micahg> cool :)
<micahg> weird though
<micahg> ISTR someone else having a similar issue, that it would only run in gdb
<micahg> but that was firefox
<micahg> BarkingFish: can you check the addons manager, Tools -> Addons to see if anything interesting is in there
<BarkingFish> i'm running strace etc into a text file, so I can pastebin it up - pastebinit won't read directly from strace :(
<BarkingFish> sure
<micahg> BarkingFish: you already did that, tee writes to the file given as well as STDOUT
<BarkingFish> oh crud
<BarkingFish> so I now have a text file writing a text file into a text file :P The paradox of the century :)
<micahg> heh
<BarkingFish> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/794439/
<BarkingFish> that was one hell of a file :)
<micahg> BarkingFish: email might have been better :)
<micahg> yeah, it comes out fast
<micahg> BarkingFish: so, I'd suggest disabling the unity and messaging menu integration in the addons and see if that helps
<BarkingFish> micahg: I figured email would have been faster too, but until I get the email client stable and I'm certain it's gonna work, I wasn't gonna send anything out
<micahg> BarkingFish: oh, right :)
<BarkingFish> i didn't realise i had any addons. It's great that things get put in without your knowledge :P
<BarkingFish> I certainly didn't add them
<micahg> BarkingFish: those seem to be the only real failures in terms of not being able to open
<BarkingFish> all disabled, how do I remove them, since I didn't install them, and I don't really want my email client bloated with [censored] I didn't ask for :)
<micahg> BarkingFish: yeah, globalmenu is a recommends, messaging menu is just shipped in the thunderbird binary for some reason
<BarkingFish> i'd prefer them all out of the system if I can get rid of them
<micahg> BarkingFish: thunderbird-globalmenu you can uninstall with muon
<BarkingFish> i use apper, but whatever :)
<micahg> the other one, you can't really remove ATM, you can ask chrisccoulson when he gets back if he'd consider putting that in its own binary
<BarkingFish> it would be nice
<micahg> BarkingFish: sure, I just figured Muon since it's the Kubuntu default
<BarkingFish> it's our default?
<micahg> I thought Muon was the default package manager for Kubuntu
 * BarkingFish shakes his head. 
 * micahg could be wrong
<BarkingFish> It used to be kpackagekit, which died when packagekit wouldn't build for 11.10, and it was changed to apper I thought, by dantti from kde
<BarkingFish> apparently, micahg - it IS muon
<BarkingFish> and that disappoints me no end, because muon is a royal pain in the backside :)
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-07
<chrisccoulson> debfx, which ubuntu release are you on?
<chrisccoulson> debfx, ok, this *should* hopefully work: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/1092
<debfx> chrisccoulson: precise. is there a build of it in a ppa?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-01-08
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-02
<MikeRL> I haven't nagged anyone for weeks considering the holidays (I know you all have lives), but with the final Firefox beta out (beta 7), will a build come soon so I and others may test it to ensure the final 18.0 release doesn't have a lot of bugs?
<bkerensa> MikeRL: 18.0 is already in raring
<MikeRL> Not 18 beta 7. It's 18 beta 5.
<MikeRL> Thanks, though.
<MikeRL> I mean the beta ppa for Firefox.
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<MikeRL> Just please don't build on New Years. I know not everyone lives in the states, but some of you guys do.
<MikeRL> I am referring to time zone differences, by the way.
<bkerensa> MikeRL: it appears chrisccoulson just uploaded a new released on the 23rd to that ppa... I'm sure he will be doing more work on it when time permits
<bkerensa> s/released/release
<MikeRL> Sure. OK. Just want to make sure we get an updated build before the final release.
<MikeRL> Sorry if I appear rude. I just like doing the testing, and am mildly afraid that if the PPA wasn't updated at least for the first and last beta, Firefox stable could be a crash inducing headache.
<MikeRL> By the way, thank you to all who attempt to keep this PPA updated. Updates aren't needed for every single beta, but would be nice if time was infinite in life. Also, every other beta is OK too.
<rsd> ubuntu 12.10.  Neither FF or Thunder asks for password on CUPS with AUTH.  Is this a bug?
<chrisccoulson> rsd, i've no idea how printing even works. it might be best to ask someone like tkamppeter
<chrisccoulson> it's likely to be fairly silent in here for a while. i've not been working for a pretty much an entire month :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: lightning is still separate from thunderbird until 20, right?
<rsd> ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg, ja
<micahg> I tried to make a tarball last month, but it failed when trying to branch the mozilla-repo since the tag wasn't there...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-01-03
<gnomefreak> is the globalmenu packages just for Unity intergration?
<micahg> well, for globalmenu integration (KDE supports it with a plasma widget as well)
<gnomefreak> ah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-12-30
<Five8Seven> I'm having some trouble configuring a mail account in Thunderbird 24.2 on Ubuntu 13.10 --- am I in the right place?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-01-02
<maniu> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<maniu> failed builds...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-01-05
<Fudge> hi is there a ppa for daily firefox on Trusty?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-01-03
<linuxr> hello...I noticed a process named "Web Content" running amok and consuming all my CPU power
<linuxr> I first thought OMG my system was 0wned
<linuxr> but it appears to be some part of firefox?!
<linuxr> can I disable this bloat nightmare somehow?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-01-04
<ferron> ppa seems to be broken, any plans to fix this ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-01-05
<sebhoss> hey are we supposed to use https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa instead of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora to get latest firefox nightlies on yakkety?
<gQuigs> sebhoss: I think they (Mozilla) stopped making Aurora (that was never the same as nightly)
<gQuigs> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel/desktop/?v=b
<gQuigs> As of version 35, the "Aurora" channel has been renamed to the "Developer Edition" channel.
<gQuigs> personally, I use direct builds these days (instead of the PPA)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-01-08
<TimWolla> Is there a specific reason https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora did not receive an update since October?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-01-04
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, is it possible to get the special treatment for pending beta builds as for 57.0.4?
<ricotz> (meaning that they get built on launchpad sooner while the target the same issue)
